#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-06
<coolstar> any vala developers here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-09
<Geochr> Hi all, in Ubuntu Greece we release a new issue of our magazine, is there any process which can follow in order to speed up the puplish the issue ? The magazine had been uploaded a week ago, but it isn't still available in software center.
<Geochr> The magazine is only a pdf file.
<Geochr> Can someone help us ?
<JanC> Geochr: maybe there should be implemented a fast-track procedure for such type of packages...
<JanC> I suppose you can file a bug about that somewhere ☺
<Geochr> JanC, thanks for the advice but now can i do something in order to publish the magazine ?
<JanC> I can't do anything about it, but maybe somebody from the team who handles this will see your question later
<JanC> Geochr: if you have a PPA, you could maybe instruct people how to add that...
<Geochr> ok thanks JanC. I hope someone help in my/our questition.
<Geochr> question*
<JanC> I'm not sure the current USC & its associated process is the best solution to publish magazines anyway
<JanC> actually, I'm sure it is not the best solution ☺
<JanC> it's just that there is no alternative built into the OS right now...
<Geochr> no we haven't a ppa, we have a web site for the magazine but we want everyone can find our magazine in ubuntu software center.
<Geochr> JanC, What process do you suggest us ?
<JanC> it's not "software", so IMO it doesn't really belong there
<JanC> but OTOH, there is no alternative
<Geochr> We have already add the two previous magazines
<JanC> and so have others been doing
<JanC> I just think it's the wrong way/place to distribute them
<Geochr> Which is the best way to add the magazine on the ubuntu software center ?
<JanC> I don't know
<JanC> if it would be up to me, we would get something outside USC to download/buy magazines, books, music, etc.
<JanC> software package management is really more than a bit overkill for publishing a magazine
<Geochr> I think that this is another subject...
<JanC> well, yes and no
<JanC> there is only one way to do it right now, but it is clearly flawed
<Geochr> there are many magazines on ubuntu software center, so the Ubuntistas isn't the only one!
<JanC> and I'd rather things get fixed properly somewhere in the near future
<JanC> as the current process clearly doesn't work
<JanC> well, doesn't work well
<JanC> so my proposal is not a solution for your current problem, but could make things much easier in the future if implemented  ☺
<Geochr> Do you know if i can sent an email to someone or in a team ?
<JanC> I think wendar and probably some others in here are members of the team that reviews submitted packages
<JanC> Geochr: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/app-review-board seems to be their mailing list
<wendar> Geochr: there are magazines going through now
<Geochr> thanks JanC
<wendar> Geochr: it's true that packaging isn't ideal for magazine/book content, but it's currently the best way to get them through
<wendar> (and the packaging is very light for simple content)
<JanC> another reason why packaging is the wrong solution is that it excludes users who aren't administrators on their system...
<Geochr> wendar, yes but it seems to be the only way (for now)
<wendar> Geochr: aye
<JanC> imagine all the music in the U1MS being distributed using package management in USC...  ;)
<Geochr> JanC, we are talking about a magazine which is from an ubuntu community and not my personal magazine!
<Geochr> The magazine called Ubuntistas and it belongs in ubuntu-gr (Ubuntu Greece)
<JanC> Geochr: I understand that
<wendar> Geochr: so, the other Ubuntu magazines are handled through the commercial queue, where they do the packaging for you (and quickly)
<wendar> Geochr: I asked if they'd take Ubuntistas, and they agreed
<wendar> Geochr: so, don't be surprised to see the category change on your submission
<Geochr> wendar, is there something which ca we do for that ?
<wendar> Geochr: the PDF you submitted should be fine, but they'll contact you if they have any problems (using whatever email address you submitted it with)
<wendar> Geochr: also, watch for comments and status updates in MyApps
<Geochr> thanks wendar
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Your Common Sense Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hey
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, last week I had access to a nexus4
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I looked into the failing autopilot test for notes-app
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, never managed to reproduce the issue in several hundreds runs…
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so it might be just a jenkins issue you think ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, Omer was able to reproduce it locally with his nexus4, so I don’t think so
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, but it’s definitely a heisenbug
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that's really annoying
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, while investigating the issue, I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/manually-create-db/+merge/193097 as a random attempt to fix it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, turns out it doesn’t fix the bug, but I still think the change is valid, would you mind taking a look?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: doing that now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the reason why i don't totally like that approach is that it embeds in the tests much more knowledge about the database structure than we need. by letting Qt create it we have (1) the ini file created properly by Qt, which might change between versions (2) the db structure created by the app, so if it's changed we have one less place to fix in the tests
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if the app starting and quitting isn't causing problems, i don't see why not use it to setup the tests
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I know, but on the other hand launching the app, then quitting it, then launching it again is probably not what autopilot is expecting
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't think it cares, it all happens before the tests are run
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, an alternative would be to have a first dummy test that does nothing (but the app is started and thus the db created), and ensure this test is always run first
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that would be ok too, but it seems to me we're trying to fix a problem that is not really a problem
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, maybe
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the code that finds the db file could still be simplified, I’ll see if I can extract this one into a separate MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you think it's important, i can give a more in-depth review to that MR and we can change things that way. I'm not fully against it, I just dont't see the need for it, is all.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, or is there still a reason for looking the db in two different paths?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, nah you’re right, until it’s proven to be a problem, let’s keep it this way
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't think I wrote the code that looks in two different paths. I think when i wrote that function i was looking into just one, IIRC
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if we're sure it's always in the same place i'm happy to simplify that code
<gusch> tmoenicke: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-cpp-qml/+merge/193427
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, I’ll go for a separate MR that simplifies that code then
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I also submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/unskip-tests-desktop/+merge/193303, mind having a look?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking. i'll have an MR for you to review as well soon
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: MR to unskip tests, approved
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I just submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/simplify-db-lookup/+merge/193750
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking. can you have a go at this one instead ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-cursor-in-view/+merge/193743
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yup
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, does it fix a known bug?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't think there's a report for it. essentially you can keep typing in a note and eventually you overflow the screen space and you can't see what you're typing anymore
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I need to flash the latest image before I can test, it’s gonna take a while, but I’ll test it today for sure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no problem
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i was looking into the presentation that bill emailed everyone. it doesn't mention notes anywhere, does it mean there are no plans for notes for the next cycle ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: actually there was a bug related (in part) to that MR i asked you to review: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1170362 (i already linked it to the MR)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170362 in notes-app "[note pad] can't create a long content note" [High,In progress]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: one more thing: if i see a bug that's marked fix committed but i know the fix is in the current image, can i just mark it fix released myself (or is that something QA should do) ?
<gusch> nerochiaro tmoenicke I don't get the onTextChanged events from bug 1243164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243164
<nerochiaro> gusch: that's really weird, how come it only happens to me ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: no idea, maybe test again with the latest version
<nerochiaro> gusch: i did already last week, but i can try again.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, do it yourself
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: cool. and please see my comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1190630 when you have time
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1190630 in notes-app "Autopilot tests in notes_app.tests.test_quit fail in jenkins ci" [High,In progress]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: with your MR to set up the DB in notes, it seems that i get random failures that I wasn't getting before
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on AP tests
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, do you get those random failures on desktop?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on device
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, do you get them reliably? which tests are failing?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no, as I mentioned they are random. sometimes it can't find the db named "notes"when trying to delete things from it, other times tests are failing for stuff like notes not being there when the tests expects them to be.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i can't definitely say but they all seem like failures due to the db not being in the right state
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, weird, I’ll run them a bunch of time locally to see if I can reproduce
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how do you run the tests these days ? I'm running them by logging in into the device, maybe that's not the correct way ? (though i don't see why not)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, phablet-test-run from your dev box
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, trying that way now. meeting still in 3 minutes from now or in 1h ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, my calendar says in an hour
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it has been at 15 so far
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: for the past week
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and everyone seems to be there now (except you and bill)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, joining then
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: some examples of the failures: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6358908/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, looks like some sort of weird db corruption, can you run `adb shell "rm -r /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.notes"` and then run the tests again?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the next test doesn't fail
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so it looks like sometimes the db setup fails
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and sometimes not
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, so can you run the tests with "phablet-test-run -o . notes_app" and then pastebin the resulting test_results.xml?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm runnin it, going to grab some food in the meantime
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I tested https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-cursor-in-view/+merge/193743 and reported back there
<timppa> any idea why "qtmultimedia camera" does  only work once?
<timppa> Do I need to free the camera somehow?
<timppa> after running my app even the Ubuntu's own camera app wont get the camera preview
<timppa> rebooting helps
<timppa> I'm on the latest trusty (r11)
<timppa> Here is the SDK output when the app is ran the second time: http://pastebin.com/VD0jJ1p6
<danielholm> oranger, ping. you here? wanted to ask about th docviewer-app. Anything I can do to help? I want to read my course PDF:s on my tablet :P
<killer> hey , while submitting app for ubuntu center , it says to "submit your application ", It means a binary?
<killer> http://tinypic.com/r/2qnvzub/5
<Harsh> Thanks
<Harsh> can you help me
<Harsh> any new idea
<Harsh> exp: Account software
<Harsh> Quit
<killer> ?
<randomcpp> killer, need help?
<killer> yes
<randomcpp> what's the problem?
<killer> Firstly can i directly submit the source code if i don't know packaging ,  for my proprietary app ,I read somewhere ubuntu also do packaging
<randomcpp> killer you need to create a click pkg
<randomcpp> is your app written in qml?
<killer> It is written in c and python
<randomcpp> :/
<randomcpp> popey, ^^^
<killer> ?
<randomcpp> I call the expert, I though you were creating a ubuntu touch app
<killer> ?
<Elleo> popey: submitted eyrie to the store :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-05
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: do you know if there's a way to know when the OSK has completely finished the animation that it does when it slides in ? I noticed that the Qt.inputMethod.visible property changes to true immediately, but the keyboard takes a bit longer to slide in (and if MainView.anchorToKeyboard = true the height of the MainView gets animated)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: i need to do something when i am sure the keyboard has completely appeared
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: at the time visible is true, the osk has already allocated the window and space
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: it doesnt report anything else
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i just checked and i think you're mistaken. if i print the height when Qt.inputMethod.onVisibleChanged reports that visible = true I get one height, if I wait a few milliseconds and print the height again i get another height. I'm printing it on a listview that's occupying the entire mainView, but let me try to do the same with the MainView itself, just to be sure
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: hmm,interesting. the MainView does indeed behave like you said. so there's a delay somewhere else. thanks
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: zsombi : it's the Page object that takes some time to resize to match the keyboard
<nerochiaro> t1mp_: zsombi: do you guys know how can I know when a Page has fully adjusted to the height of the OSK when MainView.anchorToKeyboard: true ? It seems to take some time to animate to the right size and I need to know when it has finished
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I don't know
<nerochiaro> t1mp: do you know who worked on that and might know ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: from bzr log I'd say renato
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i just pushed an update to the MR and added some comments
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well, adding them now
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, looking
<nik90> nic-doffay: It seems that the tests pass in your https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/selector-code-refactor/+merge/191953 branch. Is this ready for merge to trunk
<nic-doffay> nik90, yeah just waiting on timp to review it again sometime.
<nik90> nic-doffay: okay
<t1mp> nic-doffay: I added a few comments https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/selector-code-refactor/+merge/191953
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Guy Fawkes Day! :-D
<popey> JamesTait: I'm trying to approve an app into the store and I'm getting "Application status could not be updated. Please try again later."
<popey> Also, good morning.
<JamesTait> popey, good morning! Let me see what I can find out for you.
<JamesTait> popey, this is in production, yes?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, more comments on your MR (and fixes needed)
<popey> JamesTait: i only use production
<JamesTait> popey, http://blogs.msdn.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/communityserver-blogs-components-weblogfiles/00-00-01-32-02-metablogapi/8054.image_5F00_thumb_5F00_35C6E986.png ?
<popey> \o/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the solution you propose to replace the hack will probably not work. it's not the keyboard which has a delay in getting the right size,it's the MainView's contents
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, right
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think there's actually a bug in the MainView, i need to talk to renato. That animation should not be there as it's happening when they keyboard is already up anyway, if what tmoenicke says about Qt.inputMethod.visible being emitted only when the keyboard is already up
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I don’t like this hack though, there’s gotta be a cleaner way
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, so let’s file a bug and fix it as a first step
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: let me talk to renato first
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that hack is just an interim fix so that at least we get the thing working. before something gets fixed in the SDK and when it gets into the images ages can pass
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, right, but if it’s not a critical bug then we can probably afford to fix it in the SDK first
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's High, seems already pretty important to me, but i'm ok either way
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, let’s file the bug against the SDK and talk to Renato first, and then we can decide which route to take
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and regarding the thing not working in landscape, it may also be a bug in the MainView itself, that’s something to check
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i was about to say that I'm gonna investigate that one, and make a report with a test case if it's indeed a bug
<nerochiaro> renato_: ping
<renato_> nerochiaro, hi
<nerochiaro> renato_:  hi, i wanted to ask you something about MainView and anchorToKeyboard
<nerochiaro> renato_: I see that you have added a NumberAnimation to animate the movement of the MainView content
<nerochiaro> renato_: but it seems that it's finishing a bit after the keyboard is fully shown
<nerochiaro> renato_: is that animation necessary ?
<renato_> nerochiaro, this is the best way that I and Kaleo found to make a  smooth transition
<renato_> nerochiaro, right now there is no way to follow the keyborad animation, and I do not know if they intend to change that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^
<renato_> but for sure the best solution is follow the keyboard
<nerochiaro> renato_: that's not enough. when they keyboard has finished its animation the content is still changing
<nerochiaro> renato_: the MainView content doens't have the final height when Qt.inputMethod.visible is true
<nerochiaro> renato_: oSoMoN: lunch, let's talk about this in a bit
<nik90> popey, mhall119: Hi, I was just thinking about exposing bite size bugs for the entire core apps project. Currently there is no easy way to showcase these bugs to new contributors. Sure you can tag bugs as "bitesize" etc..but not everyone will take the effort to go through launchpad bug filters to find them.
<nik90> popey, mhall119: That said, why cant we use http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/ ?
<nik90> May be add a new filter touch-coreapps which would list all bitesize bugs or i18n bugs in the core apps projects?
<popey> Sounds like a great idea
<popey> could add a bitezise-touch tag just as easily.
<popey> and link to it
<popey> add a bit.ly link all over the place to make it easier to find
<mhall119> nik90: +1 on using both bitesize tag and harvest, though I don't know how much maintenance harvest has gotten lately
<nik90> popey: I tried bit.ly and it is good but it returns links like http://bit.ly/1cLYGG3 which is not intutive..whereas with harvest I could just type go to harvest.ubuntu.com which is much easier to read and remember.
<nik90> mhall119: agreed. But it seems like a really good website
<popey> sorry, i just meant any link shortener, doesn't have to be bit.ly
<popey> tinyurl lets you name urls for example
<nik90> ooh that I like
<nerochiaro_lunch> gusch: tmoenicke: when running the qml test case for the onTextChanged bug, what command are you exactly running on the phone ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro_lunch: qmlscene, and i picked the desktop file from the browser
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: from the browser ? on the device ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: I picked the desktop file fom the notes-app - yes, on the device
<nerochiaro> gusch: what do you mean that you picked the desktop file from notes-app ? did you launch "qmlscene /path/to/example.qml --desktop-file-hint=/path/to/notes-app.desktop" ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes
<nerochiaro> gusch: when i do that now i get this error "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" and then the app segfaults
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'm currently flashing my phone - afterwards I can check for the exact command
<nerochiaro> gusch: that would help, thanks
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: yes on the device
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: the browser doesn't appear for me on the device, i just get "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" when i launch qmlscene
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: are you launching from adb shell ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: nope
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: i was using ssh
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ok, let me try that
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: how do you enable ssh ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: adb shell start ssh
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: hmm, same problem, QUbuntu: Could not create application instance when i run qmlscene from an ssh shell
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: are you on a normal image where you just set /userdata/.writable_image ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: qmlscene RotationTest.qml --desktop_file_hint=.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.notes_notes_1.4.214.desktop
<nerochiaro> gusch: you just flashed the image, set up writable_image, uploaded the file and ran that over ssh ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: or there's some other step i am misisng ?
<maxiaojun> can i ask desktop app related questions here?
<gusch> nerochiaro: just reflashed, and now I can see it as well ...
<nerochiaro> gusch: i asked sergiusens on the other touch channel but response yet
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you please confirm that launching any qml file with qmlscene from adb or ssh shell (with or without --desktop-file-hint) will crash and display the following error: QUbuntu: Could not create application instance ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gusch has the same problem and I asked 5 more people but no one is paying attention
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, give me a min
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no rush
<gusch> nerochiaro: it's on my list (not that I saw it myself ;)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, nope, it works here
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, with desktop_file_hint
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, are you logged in as the phablet user?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: today's image ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: build 10
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I got build 11
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I don’t think it would change anything
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, thanks for checking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just verified that anchorToKeyboard doesn't work in landscape even in a minimal example. submitting bug now
 * popey tickles mhall119 with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/243/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, excellent, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it was already reported it seems (with a slightly different symptoms but i believe the cause it the same) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1236360
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236360 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.anchorToKeyboard doesn’t resize the contents in landscape orientation" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> renato_: please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1236360 when you come back
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: regarding the hack to make sure the content finishes resizing before getting the cursor into view, there doesn't seem to be any way to know when the animation is done, according to renato
<oSoMoN> :/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so either we convice them to expose that animation somehow so we can know when it's finish, or expose a signal when it's finished, or keep the hack
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, or we sleep on it and wake up tomorrow with a slightly less hacky hack :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: allright, let's do that
<mhall119> popey: we're up to 243 apps?
<popey> not quite
<popey> some are rejected
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: one option would be to know what the keyb height should be in the end, and wait for the content to reach that height
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but it's just as fragile as the timer hack, i think
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sounds much less fragile to me, I like this approach better
<mhall119> popey: but 243 submitted apps
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, using the KeyboardRectangle, we know when the OSK is fully shown, so we know its height at this point, and therefore we can calculate the height of the view
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll have a look at how it can be done
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's still relying on the fact that we know some internals, but yes, probably a better way
<popey> mhall119: -1 for hello world, sure ☻
<mhall119> popey: that's valid app!
<popey> ☻
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, I just submitted this trivial MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/select-many-noorder/+merge/193966. Care to have a quick look?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: was that order giving problems or is it just to increase robustness ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, just to increase robustness, because I just found out that the order is not guaranteed by select_many, I’m writing an e-mail about it to the team
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it looks good to me anyway, and i think that if jenkins is ok with it you can top approve when it's done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thx
<aquarius> how does the phone actually start a click app that's installed? So I can do the same thing from the command line -- if I just run qmlscene myself from an ssh connection, then it's not being managed by upstart and it's not confined
<sarnold> aquarius: I don't know how much this reflects current reality vs the intention, but try the "start application APP_ID=foo" thing mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Launching_applications
<aquarius> sarnold, aha, that looks useful!
<aquarius> looks like tedg is involved with this: I shall ping him too
<popey> Elleo: cutespotify crashes for me... Log in:  "No error"
<Elleo> popey: oh, is this with a recent build?
<Elleo> or the version I gave you ages ago?
<popey> hmm, the one on my phone, might be old
<Elleo> popey: hang on, I'll upload a newer one for you to have a poke at
<popey> I'll have to play tomorrow.. being dragged away
<popey> but ping the link and I will look in the morning
<Elleo> okay
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-06
<mihir__> hello :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Stress Awareness Day!  :-D
<popey> Ubuntu Touch needs a chess app.
<boiko> popey: awhile ago I wrote a Qt chess sample game that used gnuchess as the backend for the AI player
<popey> you should totally port that ☻
<boiko> popey: it requires C++ code to interact with gnuchess not sure how to adapt that to a click package
<boiko> popey: http://git.gustavoboiko.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chess.git;a=summary
<dpm> boiko, you can compile the code to produce an arm binary and just put it in the click package. mzanetti has done that already for a few apps and can probably give you some pointers
<boiko> dpm: interesting, I might try to do that when I find some spare time
<boiko> popey: dpm: in case you want to check the code: http://git.gustavoboiko.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chess.git;a=summary
<dpm> (obviously you'll need to provide an interface from C++ to QML, e.g. make it a QML C++ extension)
<boiko> yep, but that's fine probably
<dpm> boiko, cool. I'm at a conference this week, will have a look next week, thanks for the link!
<ogra_> *sniff*
<ogra_> seems my music taste is to weird for eyrie ...
<JoeyChan> Hi tmoenicke   this is Joey   the man who mentioned Chinese input method in the email
<cwayne> woo! got charts working in my app with chart.js :D
<cwayne> http://chrismwayne.com/weighttab.png
<ogra_> geez you lost a lot in 4 days !
<cwayne> lol not really, the scale is only like 2 pounds
<ogra_> heh
<cwayne> but i removed the scales so i'm not showing people how much i weigh :P
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ totally understands 
<davmor2> ogra_: eyrie doesn't like my music either :(
<davmor2> ogra_: not even tubular bells
<ogra_> probably a bug
<davmor2> ogra_: it is if it can't find tubular bell :D
<ogra_> or it only knows the 90s or some such :)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah it knows every song from 1990 to 1991
<ogra_> see :P
<aquarius> popey, where should I be hanging out for listening to the design app clinic?
<davmor2> aquarius: ubuntu-on-air ?
<aquarius> aha, that sounds likely
<davmor2> ogra_: hmmm apparently echonest.com has quite a large music sample library so I don't think it is that some how
<aquarius> davmor2, not quite
<aquarius> The Echo Nest have two databases of song fingerprints: the old one using ENMFP, and the new one using echoprint.
<aquarius> ENMFP was a closed-source fingerprinting tool; echoprint is open source.
<aquarius> Eyrie uses echoprint.
<aquarius> The ENMFP database has about thirty million songs in it.
<davmor2> aquarius: ah okay
<aquarius> The echoprint database has about one million songs in it.
<aquarius> What this means is that Eyrie doesn't find a lot of songs, not because it's Eyrie's fault but because the echoprint database is missing a lot of songs.
<aquarius> the Echo Nest people have been promising to grow the echoprint database for a few years now :(
<davmor2> aquarius: I'm surprised they don't allow users to just update the echoprint db save them having to, kinda like musicbrainz or whatever the track listing thing is
<aquarius> they allow users to copy the echoprint database and run their own
<aquarius> but not to submit things to the central echoprint db
<aquarius> at least partially because, I suspect, they do not have the resources to check the data that's submitted.
<aquarius> and you don't want someone submitting a fingerprint for the latest Ke$ha song and claiming it's All Along The Watchtower by Jimi Hendrix.
<aquarius> crowdsourcing data like this is not good when someone's response to wrong data will be "I'll use shazam instead" rather than "I should submit a fix to this".
<davmor2> indeed which is a shame really
<danielholm> where is the doc of how to add screenshots to my click app?
<danielholm> never mind
<cwayne> hm, with the latest ui-toolkit, my tab titles disappeared
<Elleo> davmor2: musicbrainz is planning on supporting echoprint fingerprints as part of their metadata, unfortunately they only have it on a test server at the moment
<Elleo> once it's supported properly I'll shift to using the musicbrainz database in Eyrie instead of the one hosted by the echoprint guys
<danielholm> validate click packages myself?
<danielholm> how do I do that?
<davmor2> Elleo: nice :)
<popey> danielholm: http://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools
<popey> danielholm: grab that
<danielholm> from the ppa: ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/staging ?
<popey> no, bzr branch the above
<danielholm> okay.
<popey> then run bin/click-run-checks <foo.click>
<Elleo> aquarius: if I was sneaky I'd run my own echoprint server and build fingerprinting into cutespotify, so I get reliable results harvested from spotify listeners :P
<danielholm> popey: okay. got something.. hmm
<Elleo> I did wonder about writing a quick program that did just try to finger print every spotify thing it could find, but programs that aren't used by people listening to stuff violates their ToS
<aquarius> Elleo, yeah. It did occur to me that having the Ubuntu music app harvest fingerprints would crowd-source a library prety quickly, except that a few people would go nuts about it and so it'd never happen.
<Elleo> I might add it as an optional tick box in cutespotify
<Elleo> although I'm not sure my little VM would really be up to running an echoprint server
<danielholm> popey: same thing as you, obviously (duh) but unsure what it meant. I do have a string in the comment..?
<popey> danielholm: Comment=
<popey> thats blank in your .desktop file
<Elleo> although I suspect secretly buffering a whole song to genreate a fingerprint from might violate spotify's ToS too
<popey> danielholm: you can just delete that line
<aquarius> Elleo, you could harvest the fingerprints there and then once you've got loads, work out how to spin up a fingerprint server to serve fingerprints.
<danielholm> popey: aha, I dont need it?
<aquarius> but I suspect that scanning a whole library would be better than only the songs that get listened to
<popey> danielholm: no
<danielholm> and how do I change my default email in QtCreator? I set the wring one
<danielholm> popey: thanks!
<popey> danielholm: not sure in qtcreator, maybe mhall119  knows
<popey> Elleo: i would happily leave my spotify playing all day if it helped fingerprinting. not that they need fingerprints of the same daft punk cd 50 times
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> I might see if I can get in touch with spotify and see if they'll grant me some sort of exception for this sort of thing
<mhall119> danielholm: popey: I'm not sure either, bzoltan1 should though, or someone on his team
<danielholm> mhall119: ok, thanks
<randomcpp> is there already a webdav file manager app?
<bzoltan1> danielholm: do you mean in the packaging info? that comes from your bzr identity
<danielholm> bzoltan1: aha, crap.. need to update that then
<danielholm> thanks
<bzoltan1>  danielholm: np
<cwayne> does anyone else have disappearing tab titles with today's ui-toolkit?
<aquarius> bzoltan1, what happens if you don't have a bzr identity? Most ubuntu app devs won't have one
<t1mp> cwayne: the header is supposed to hide now when you interact with the app contents. scroll down to get it back
<t1mp> cwayne: um.. swipe down to scroll up to get it back I mean
<t1mp> cwayne: probably it is this "fix" you are talking about
<t1mp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1223604
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1223604 in Ubuntu UX "Close tabbar and toolbar when user interacts with app contents" [Critical,Fix committed]
<cwayne> that seems.. very wrong to me..
<cwayne> it doesnt hide the tabbar, it just blanks it
<cwayne> and what if i want to know what tab im in?
<t1mp> cwayne: if it blanks the tabbar instead of hiding it, then that is a bug :(
<cwayne> t1mp: yeah, that's what it does for me at least in today's -proposed image
<t1mp> cwayne: can you report a bug here? http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit please mention the app (or paste your code) that shows this to reproduce the issue
<t1mp> thanks in advance
<t1mp> cwayne: if you assign me (tpeeters) to the bug I will have a look tomorrow. gotta go now
<cwayne> t1mp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248631
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248631 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tabbar is not hidden, but blanked, when user interacts with app" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> sure thing, will assign to you :)
<cwayne> erm, it won't let me assign you.. weird
<t1mp> cwayne: I assigned myself. I'll verify it tomorrow.
<cwayne> t1mp: great, thanks!
<mrqtros> Hello everyone!
<mrqtros> popey ping :)
<popey> yo
<mrqtros> popey how can we update our Shorts app in store? :)
<mrqtros> popey I've done a lot of improvements and optimizations, now app is ready to be published :)
<mrqtros> popey *new version ready
<popey> awesome!
<mrqtros> popey should we build click package? :)
<mrqtros> popey or how we can update it? :) I have no any ideas :)
<popey> mrqtros: am on the phone at the moment, might be worth asking sergiusens in #ubuntu-touch as he builds the click packages and puts them in the store
<mrqtros> popey thanks!
<bzoltan1>  aquarius:  in that case you have to fill the fields manually ... using the bzr identity is more like  a help. The developers are free to change those fields
<bzoltan1>  aquarius: as it is well explained in the docs .... _NOT_ :D
<aquarius> bzoltan1, ah, cool. It might be nice if it picked up my Ubuntu One identity from Online Accounts rather than my bzr identity?
<aquarius> since you have to sign in to the uploader with U1 :)
<aquarius> (they are the same thing, mostly, of course, but more developers will have a U1 identity because they have to.)
<bzoltan1> aquarius:  not a bad idea ... actually the QtC should offer you to choose from various identities ... one could be the the U1 of course
<bzoltan1> bzoltan1:  how to get the U1 identity?
<aquarius> online accounts has it. Not sure how to get stuff from online accounts, but there are qml bindings to it, so it's possible. mardy will know :)
<mhall119> bfiller_afk: bzoltan1: we have a few slots let in the AppDev track for the upcoming UDS, is there something either of your teams would like to get added to the schedule so we can discuss it?
<mhall119> aquarius: bzoltan1: Online Accounts API docs: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts/
<mhall119> could use a how-to page, just like Friends, but it's something
<mhall119> aquarius: I haven't seen you propose an appdev session, and I *know* you have opinions on the matter ;)
<bfiller> mhall119: working on the sessions now, will let you know
<mhall119> thanks
<cwayne> anyone successfully setup a Picker?  mine's always blank
<project245> can anyone helo with a query?
<mhall119> beuno_: why http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22082/click-software-store-status-and-future-development/ is not a blueprint?
<beuno_> mhall119, what does that get me?
<mhall119> beuno: work item tracking and a spot on status.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> if you don't need those things, then I'll approve it and we'll see where we can schedule it
<beuno> mhall119, I have my own tracking atm
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-07
<aquarius> mhall119, I haven't proposed any appdev sessions because I don't know of anything which I want to happen which isn't already on someone's list.
<aquarius> mhall119, and because I can't commit to any time to building these things, partially for job reasons and partially because I want to be an app developer, not an OS developer.
<aquarius> mhall119, do you have sessions in mind that you think I should propose?
<aquarius> I will of course try and be present for UDS sessions!
<popey> yay
<aquarius> popey, I admit that this is not really much help.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; and though I hesitate to say it, happy Men Make Dinner Day! :-D
<popey> Good morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> It is!
<t1mp> JamesTait: pfew. You almost scared me there, but I see you left out the "National" part of the special day. It is only valid in USA ;)
<JamesTait> t1mp, feel free to play along anyway, just for fun. ;)
<t1mp> :)
 * JamesTait alerts the fire service.
<aquarius> Do I *have* to have a MainView? Think of, for example, a full-screen game, where I don't want the header. What happens if I don't have a MainView? Does a bunch of stuff not work, then? Or is the best thing to do to have a MainView and somehow not include the header?
<t1mp> aquarius: if you set the title of your active page to "" the header will be hidden
<aquarius> t1mp, aha. So I should still have a mainview and just hide the header
<aquarius> I suspected that might be the case
<aquarius> might be worth poking the documentation for that case
<aquarius> or maybe even adding a makeMyThingFullscreen bool property to mainview, which will help people realise how to do it?
<t1mp> aquarius: wait a second, maybe I am lying :( I don't see in the code now that it'll hide when title is ""
<aquarius> t1mp, it works, though
<aquarius> so I think we're good :)
<t1mp> ok, great
<aquarius> except that this is wholly undocumented, as noted ;)
<t1mp> aquarius: can you report a bug for that lack of documentation?
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248898 filed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248898 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "No documentation for how to hide MainView's header" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> aquarius: thanksk.
<t1mp> oSoMoN: I replied on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ap-toolbar-open/+merge/194122
<oSoMoN> t1mp, replied there
<t1mp> oSoMoN: yes, the toolbar always closes after 5s of inactivity
<t1mp> oSoMoN: or when the user interacts with the app
<t1mp> oSoMoN: and there is a request to hide it also when the user interacts with the app header
<t1mp> oSoMoN: I think in most cases my solution is fine because toolbars only have buttons usually
<t1mp> oSoMoN: but I realize that the webbrowser (and perhaps other apps) are special cases
<daker> tmoenicke: ping
<t1mp> oSoMoN: hmm.. maybe somehow the timer should stop when the user touches anywhere on the toolbar and restart when releasing
<t1mp> oSoMoN: would that help? I guess for interacting with the address bar that would avoid hiding while doing stuff there
<t1mp> oSoMoN: so then it is not strictly a test issue, but some toolbar behavior I need to fix
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ok I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ap-toolbar-open/+merge/194122
<t1mp> oSoMoN: did you run into the issue on the browser that the toolbar can close while entering a url?
<oSoMoN> t1mp, no, I’m not having issues with the browser, as I’m not using the default toolbar, I’m using a custom one
<oSoMoN> t1mp, so in fact the only reliable solution for tests is to first ensure the toolbar is hidden by interacting with the app’s contents, then reveal it and then interact with it
<oSoMoN> t1mp, otherwise we’ll always run into race conditions where the toolbar hides while moving the cursor to interact with it
<t1mp> oSoMoN: well click_button() now checks that the toolbar wasn't closed (or closing) already and opens it again if needed
<oSoMoN> t1mp, yeah, in that case I guess that’s an acceptable solution
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ok, I'll go with that then. And I will report a bug for pausing of the timer for interaction with other components (textfield / slider) in the toolbar
<t1mp> oSoMoN: but I don't think any apps do that (yet) so it is not urgent
<oSoMoN> t1mp, yeah, probably not high priority
<oSoMoN> t1mp, it might make sense to update the emulators’ documentation (if there is any) to explain the default behaviour of the toolbar, and that click_button() will ensure it’s shown before actually clicking
<t1mp> oSoMoN: sure, I will add that.
<t1mp> thanks
<blaroche> bzoltan: ping
<oSoMoN> dpm, hey, is there a design meeting for calendar-app today?
<dpm> oSoMoN, not that I know of, I shall cancel it for this week. At UDS we'll be discussing the roadmap and how we resume the meetings for next cycle
<dpm> popey, makes sense? ^
<oSoMoN> dpm, makes sense to me, thanks for confirming
<dpm> k
<popey> No, we cancelled all the hangouts.
<aquarius> dpm, do you think it's worth having a uds session about fat packages? I mean, I think bzoltan1 and team know about the need for it, and for the app runner to handle them?
<dpm> aquarius, I think it might be, but I'd also check with cjwatson first, as he's got the best overview on the click packages roadmap
<aquarius> dpm, as I understand it, click itself is now quite capable of creating fat packages, but the app runner doesn't know how to run them properly because that bit hasn't been decided :)
<dpm> aha
<dpm> aquarius, when you say app runner, you mean upstart?
<dpm> or qmlscene?
<aquarius> dpm, upstart
<aquarius> dpm, something needs to do the moral equivalent of "QML2_IMPORT_PATHS=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.mypackage/current/lib/qml/arm qmlscene /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.mypackage/current/MyApp.qml"
<aquarius> and the same for ld_library_path for C libs
<aquarius> and possibly $PATH for binaries
<aquarius> that's upstart: it happens before you start qmlscene. The thing which runs packages needs to recognise that that package *is* a fat package which contains arch-specific stuff, and then make sure that the arch-specific stuff which is appropriate for the arch we are on is the stuff that gets loaded :)
<aquarius> presumably we need some way of declaring that the Exec= line actually points to an arch-specific binary, too
<aquarius> unless that's just handled by the path stuff as well
<dpm> yeah, but I guess that last bit would be if the binaries actually need to be executed to start the app (e.g. a pure C++ app). So far we've just been loading QML frontends that consume binary components
<dpm> I've pinged tedg, he might be able to help better than I can in this area
<tedg> Howdy
<dpm> ah, speaking of the devil...
<dpm> hi tedg :)
<tedg> So I'm a bit confused.  Are we installing all the binaries on disk?
<dpm> tedg, we were wondering if you could shed some light on this discussion: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6377041/
<tedg> I figured we'd just delete the unused ones.
<dpm> I'm not familiar with how the actual fat packages will deal with the binaries
<dpm> aquarius?
<tedg> This probably isn't a good channel... cjwatson isn't here either :-)
<aquarius> I don't know how any of this is supposed to work
<dpm> In that case, I think we might just want to jump into #ubuntu-devel and ask cjwatson
<aquarius> happy to
<aquarius> I'm not sure cjwatson is driving it though
<aquarius> he's doing "make click be able to create these packages", whcih I believe it already does
<aquarius> making the app runner care about them -- he said he'd spoken to the sdk team, i think
<balloons> nik90, I see your trying to land your swip branch now
<balloons> let me know if you need anything
<tmoenicke> daker: pong
<nik90> balloons: hi
<nik90> balloons: I looked at the test failures and figured it could do a fix or two. I fixed everything on my end now. Just waiting for the swipe delete emulator fix from elopio.
<nik90> balloons: I have also created another branch where I added 3 more autopilot tests
<balloons> oO :-)
 * nik90 knew balloons would be glad :P
<tmoenicke> daker: just seeing your comment on the language MR, thank you
<daker> tmoenicke: yw :)
<daker> tmoenicke: i hope that the long list will not create UI issues :)
<tmoenicke> daker: not sure
<tmoenicke> daker: could it be shorter somehow?
<daker> tmoenicke: no, all those countries have arabic as their official language
<tmoenicke> daker: ok
<daker> tmoenicke: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_world
<mhall119> Looky there, HTML5 UI API docs are now available! http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUI/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-08
<daker> mhall119: can you mention that http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUI.Tabs/ is subject to change ?
<mhall119> daker: mention it where?
<aquarius> I'm playing with the ContentHub stuff, as per the new documentation. The examples in the pages don't work for me; is there guidance somewhere on what I need installed on the desktop to test this stuff? (I've installed the ubuntu-content qml plugin, obvs)
<aquarius> this might be a t1mp question?
<dpm> morning aquarius, perhaps kenvandine might know too. He was writing the content hub a while ago, although I haven't been talking to him about it for a while
<aquarius> k. will talk to kenvandine when he wakes up :)
<aquarius> the examples are not great :( ignoring that they don't work (which might be a setup problem), the main example has two buttons but doesn't put them in a column, so they both appear on top of one another...
<dpm> hi kalikiana, could you give me a hand with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1233071 ? From Chris Wayne's comment, it seems that translations are not being loaded from click packages, although it might have to do with the SDK package including the fix hasn't landed in the trusty images yet? He says he tested image 15
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233071 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Set up the translation domain automatically for click packages" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy X-Ray Day! :-D
 * aquarius reports bugs about the contenthub examples not working.
<popey> aquarius: am i remembering correctly that for Riddling you wanted a listview with a button at some point?
<aquarius> popey, not for Riddling. I did file a bug about wanting to be able to disable a listitem and thus disable the button therein, which was for a patch I wrote for Friends, but that was about six months ago
<franxesk> hi everyone :)
<franxesk> i'm trying to include  a listview and a button on a dialog using qml
<franxesk> but i don't know how to set the dialog's dimensions in order to put everything  on the right position
<franxesk> does anyone know how to do it? I would really appreciate any help with this
<aquarius> franxesk, can you explain in a little more detail?
<dpm> franxesk, do you have any code that you can share? If you put it in a pastebin perhaps people will have it easier to help you
<franxesk> aquarius, dpm: sure
<franxesk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381315/
<franxesk> i'm working on a new feature for the gallery app that detects duplicated media
<franxesk> i'm using the listview to print a list of absolute paths and the button will just close the dialog
<aquarius> franxesk, and how do you want it to look?
<franxesk> aquarius: something like this http://picpaste.com/example-q7gSepjJ.png would be nice
<franxesk> aquarius: but instead of the image, it would be the listview with the absolute paths
<franxesk> aquarius: and just one button
<aquarius> franxesk, I'd set an explicit height on the listview, if it were me
<aquarius> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6381350/ or similar
<aquarius> what would be nice is if you could add a scrollbar to the listview, but doing that screws up the dialog when I try it, which feels a lot like a bug. It might be worth asking bzoltan and the sdk team how to add a scrollbar to that listview (if you just use a scrollbar widget, the dialog layout thing gets very confused)
<franxesk> aquarius: i'll ask them about this then, thx :)
<franxesk> aquarius: i think i've updated the code correctly, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381373/
<franxesk> aquarius: but it doesn't look like the dialog has the correct dimensions right? - http://picpaste.com/duplicatesPaths-PlhcVP3p.png
<aquarius> hrm. I don't think you can set the dimensions of a dialog; it sizes itself depending on the content
<aquarius> so this is an SDK team question: "how do I know how big to make the listview in my dialog?"
<aquarius> bzoltan, ping about the above ;)
<franxesk> aquarius: :O, I didn't know that
<aquarius> I might be wrong. Dialogs are quite magic, which is great when it works but when the magic breaks down it's hard to know how to fix it. Saviq or t1mp will know how to do it :)
<nik90> aquarius: couldn't you use parent.height for the listview?
<aquarius> nik90, you don't want the listview to be the height of its parent: you want it to be the height of its parent minus the height of the header minus the height of the button minus some spacing
<aquarius> and you don't know how high the header is, because it's not a separately addressable component.
<nik90> true
<bzoltan> aquarius: I am here
<aquarius> bzoltan, so, you may want to address two questions: franxesk_'s question about how to put a listview in a dialog, and then mine about how the contenthub qml documentation doesn't work for me and I don't know why :)
<zsombi> (12:53:43 PM) aquarius: so this is an SDK team question: "how do I know how big to make the listview in my dialog?"
<aquarius> zsombi, yep. If I add buttons to a Dialog, the Dialog calculates the right size for itself without assistance. If I want a ListView in my dialog, how do I know what to set its height to?
<zsombi> aquarius: you don't really know that. you can calculate some size if you consider the size of the screen, extracting the header + buttons, but the Dialog doesn't really provide such an info
<aquarius> zsombi, yeah, that's what I said to franxesk_. Dialogs calculate things themselves by magic, but when the magic breaks down you can't fix it ;)
<zsombi> aquarius: usually a 4-5 lines ListView can go in, but you need to consider the Landscape/Portrait modes also :(
<aquarius> which is why I suggested just picking a height and hardcoding it
<aquarius> but franxesk_ didn't sem to like that: "[10:52:34] <franxesk> aquarius: but it doesn't look like the dialog has the correct dimensions right? - http://picpaste.com/duplicatesPaths-PlhcVP3p.png"
<zsombi> aquarius: for now yes, till we come up with a fix for that, therefore would be good if you would file a wish item to UITK
<zsombi> woooo
<aquarius> zsombi, ok. (This is not my bug, it's franxesk_'s, so I'll leave him to file it.) What *I* want to know about is the contenthub, because I can't get the examples from the documentation to work ;)
<zsombi> aquarius: contenthub?
<aquarius> zsombi, the thing for passing files between apps -- so an app can say "give me some images" and the gallery provides them
<aquarius> this is how, for example, an ebook that I have in Ubuntu One will make it into my ebook reader... by opening U1 in the web browser and using the content hub to pass the downloaded ebook to the ebook reader
<franxesk_> zsombi, aquarius: i'm sorry but what is UITK?
<zsombi> huhh, ISP hickup, got back..
<zsombi> franxesk_: Ubuntu UI Toolkit :)
<zsombi> franxesk_: file the bug to ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<zsombi> aquarius: would that contenthub be some kind of content-picker thing?
<franxesk_> zsombi: on my way, thx! :)
<aquarius> zsombi, yep -- the content picker is exactly what it is
<nik90> aquarius: I talked to kenvandine yesterday about the contenthub. His code examples are available at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer and https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter
<aquarius> nik90, ooh, that sounds useful
<zsombi> aquarius: ah, different terminology :)
<nik90> aquarius: I made a sample app which imports pictures from the gallery app.
<nik90> I am trying to now figure out how to import from other 3rd party apps
<nik90> I wish ken was online now..have some questions to ask
<zsombi> aquarius: we don't have it yet in SDK...
<aquarius> zsombi, aha, we do! http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content/
<aquarius> but only for the last couple of days :)
<nik90> aquarius: you can try my sample app at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/+junk/contenthub-importer
<zsombi> aquarius: huhh??? when was it added??
<nik90> aquarius: using qtcreator you can install it as a click package on the phone
<davmor2> aquarius: do you have an additional clue for number 4 it's frying my head now
<nik90> zsombi: I think yesterday
<aquarius> nik90, I've just tried ken's importer onthe desktop and it throws errors :(
<aquarius> davmor2, which one's number 4?
<zsombi> nik90: no wonder I haven't heard about it then... but seams it is in a separate package then
<nik90> aquarius: it doesnt work on the desktop
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<davmor2> aquarius: a boy
<aquarius> nik90, what? why doesn't it? :(
<aquarius> davmor2, heh. Your clue is: magpies
<nik90> aquarius: no idea. I had to install it as a click package on the phone to try it
<davmor2> aquarius: thanks
<nik90> aquarius: qtcreator -> Build -> Ubuntu Touch -> Install aplication on device
<aquarius> nik90, hmph. It should work on the desktop. I'll ask ken about it.
<aquarius> I know how to test on the phone, but for something like this I shouldn't have to :)
<nik90> aquarius: definitely. it would make testing a bit more easier
<nik90> zsombi: ken was going to request it to be merged into the sdk.
<zsombi> well, this is the first time I hear about that... and we were planning to make it...
<zsombi> bzoltan: ^
<Mirv> elopio: can you work on getting the calendar app AP fixes in, either your branch or thomi's, or maybe combine some change from thomi's branch to yours?
<zsombi> aquarius: nik90: well, as said, this was the first time I heard about this...
<aquarius> zsombi, interesting. I'm sure bzoltan and kenvandine can get together on it :)
<davmor2> aquarius: no wonder I only every got that to 4 I never knew it went on :)
<aquarius> davmor2, now you have learned a new thing, *and* can continue with Riddling :)
<davmor2> aquarius: onto 8 already :)
<davmor2> aquarius: but that is enough for now :)
<zsombi> timp: R U here?
<daker> mhall119: on the index or on the Tabs page
<aquarius> zsombi, do you know anything about the downloader daemon, and whether it has QML bindings yet? this might be a gatox or ralsina question
<gatox> aquarius, i just asked mandel
<aquarius> ah cool. mandel_ ping :)
<mandel_> aquarius, I have been summoned by you ;)
<mandel_> aquarius, although I prefer when they say my name 3 times
<aquarius> you have :) the downloader daemon -- can I use it from my QML apps?
<mandel_> aquarius, how is it going?
<aquarius> mandel_, actually, things are going pretty well, which is nice :)
<mandel_> aquarius, ok, so that is work that was delayed due to quality and I need to design a nice QML API
<aquarius> ah, OK, so the answer is "no, not yet". cool
<mandel_> aquarius, I wanted to have a UDS session to talk about it and start a conversation about it in the mainling list
<aquarius> I shall not write my little app that requires it, then ;)
<mandel_> aquarius, yes, sorry.. but you can look at the following: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService
<mandel_> aquarius, but if you wait a little I'll have cpp bindings and the QML ones
<mandel_> but I have to go through a process to request the addition to the sdk etc..
<aquarius> right. Once it's accessible from QML I shall write my app :)
<gatox> mandel_, aquarius there is a qml plugin that uses the download manager....... but is not part of the sdk yet
<aquarius> gatox, orly? can I get this plugin from somewhere?
<mandel_> aquarius, gatox it is going to be the base of the real sdk, but things will change
<aquarius> ah ok
<aquarius> I'm happy to wait until it's available for real
<aquarius> I'd rather do things properly
<gatox> aquarius, yes, that's better, this has some app specific bits of code
<aquarius> I need to be able to download and save things -- specifically, mp3s, for a Bad Voltage app
<aquarius> but I'll write the app once downloading becomes part of the SDK :)
<mandel_> aquarius, ok, I'll ping you asap with that
<aquarius> mandel_, cool. No rush; I have loads of ideas for apps :)
<mandel_> aquarius, it will also be nice to show you the api before is done so that you can complain about my design api skills ;)
<aquarius> happy to critique the api design!
<mandel_> aquarius, will keep you posted
 * mandel_ lunch
<mandel_> aquarius, I might be able to give you something for integration testing too
 * mandel_ really gone
<aquarius> kenvandine, ping about the contenthub stuff -- I believe you're the chap to talk to
<kenvandine> aquarius, i am!
<kenvandine> aquarius, however, i'm in a meeting about that right now... give me 30m or so
<aquarius> kenvandine, OK, cool :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that code was working in saucy and stopped working with current uitoolkit, does anyone has an idea why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382461/
<davmor2> aquarius: so I had another little play over Lunch up to 12 now woohoo! thanks I love it :)
<szymon_w> hi! What was a command to perform test on .click package before I submit it to USC ?
<popey> szymon_w: http://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools
<popey> bin/click-run-checks
<aquarius> davmor2, glad you like it
<aquarius> seb128, what's not working about it? ItemSelector is undocumented...
<seb128> aquarius, with the saucy toolkit I've a list of items, with current trusty it's buggy because of the api incompat changes, with daily build ppa (where the api got fixed) the list is empty
<aquarius> ouch. I don't know about that, sorry :(
<seb128> aquarius, no worry, that was rather a question for the SDK team, they had fun recently it seems...
<seb128> aquarius, for the record that makes the "pick a ringtone "page of system settings be empty
<aquarius> fair
<aquarius> mhall119, ListItem.ItemSelector seems to be undocumented on the SDK site? ListItem.ValueSelector says in big shrieky text that it is deprecated and you ought to use ItemSelector, but ItemSelector doesn't exist according to the docs?
<davmor2> szymon_w:  And there you go answered,  this is the best place to ask anything Application Development wise, as people using the tools are here :)
<seb128> aquarius, what's the sdk site?
<szymon_w> popey, thanks :)
<aquarius> seb128, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<seb128> aquarius, I'm trying "http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-13.04/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html" but it gives an error here today
<seb128> aquarius, thanks
<szymon_w> davmor2, thanks bro ;)
<aquarius> seb128, ah, that's the *old* site you're looking at :)
<aquarius> seb128, the root of http://developer.ubuntu.com/ now links properly through to the up-to-date api docs.
<seb128> aquarius, uptodate but missing OptionSelector and ListItem.ItemSelector :p
<seb128> oh
<seb128> aquarius, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Components.Components.ListItems.ItemSelector/
<aquarius> seb128, OptionSelector is, rather randomly, under "Components.Components"
<aquarius> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Components.Components/
<aquarius> ha!
<seb128> aquarius, same for ItemSelector
<aquarius> aaah, so it is
<aquarius> mhall119, are those things *supposed* to be in a separate "Components.Components" section, or is that build weirdness?
<mhall119> aquarius: I'm not entirely sure, but that's how the generated docs have them
<aquarius> mhall119, hrm. I wonder why? It seems to me that ItemSelector ought to be under Ubuntu.Components.ListItems rather than Components.Components.ListItems. I wonder if someone mistagged the qdoc?
<mhall119> and their examples have "import Components.Components 0.1"
<aquarius> oh! so they really are different? that's nuts. Why are they? :-)
<aquarius> sounds like a bzoltan question.
<mhall119> don't ask me, ask bzoltan and team
<aquarius> I was asking bzoltan :)
 * mhall119 is not actually bzoltan 
<mhall119> but we can try name-dropping bzoltan a few more times, in the hope that his computer makes a little noise each time :)
<aquarius> summon him by saying his name three times, like the Candyman :)
<seb128> aquarius, that might be resolved by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/796 which is what changed api in an incompatible way and is being fixed
<aquarius> ah, cool!
<seb128> aquarius, it seems to be fixed in there indeed
<seb128> Mirv, bzoltan, Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1249386 is another issue due to the toolkit upgrade, it makes the ringtone/messaging sound selector UI be empty, help debugging would be welcome
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1249386 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Elements not displayed since update" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> seb128: ah, so there's old docs in there...
<mhall119> wait, oct 17, so that wasn't in the 13.10 release
<seb128> mhall119, no, that commit landed recently
<mhall119> bzoltan: Mirv: what is the plan for API changes and 13.10, are we back-porting them or no?
<seb128> mhall119, you better hold on a bit if you want to backport, the current version has some API incompatible changes that are going to make apps out there unhappy
<seb128> mhall119, that's being resolved, but meanwhile better to let stable user with a stable version
<mhall119> I don't necessarily want to backport, I just need to plan what to do with the online docs
<elopio> Mirv: calendar, ack.
<elopio> I will do it today.
<Kaleo> seb128, hi
<Kaleo> seb128, was out for lunch, sorry
<seb128> Kaleo, hey, no worry
<Kaleo> seb128, reading backlog
<seb128> Kaleo, backlog is not that interesting, the summary is in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1249386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1249386 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Elements not displayed since update" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Kaleo, that example stopped rendering content with the recent ui toolkit updates and I can't figure if that's a toolkit issue or what I'm doing wrong, help welcome
<Kaleo> seb128, checking
<szymon_w> Is there any chance to install manual installation of .click package on device ? ( not through software centre ) ?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> alwayxs worked
<ogra_> pkcon install-local /path/to/click/package
<ogra_> as pahblet user
<ogra_> *phablet
<szymon_w> ogra_, thanks
<aquarius> kenvandine, meetings done?
<nik90> szymon_w: why dont u install it through qtcreator?
<nik90> szymon_w: build -> ubuntu touch -> install application on device
<nik90> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> nik90, i write QML in vi ;)
<nik90> ogra_: fair enought :)
<szymon_w> nik90, this is a webapp I was going to test...
<nik90> szymon_w: I think you still be should be able to
<nik90> szymon_w: or actually I am not sure..never created a web app yet
<szymon_w> nik90, If I create webapp using ubuntu SDK it should work... but I packaged webapp instead using this tutorial: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<kenvandine> aquarius, hey, sorry forgot :)
<nik90> szymon_w: I have never done either of them...I should try it some time
<kenvandine> aquarius, so what's up?
<nik90> kenvandine: I am next :P
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i am going to need to go afk in a few minutes... but i'll do my best
<aquarius> kenvandine, not a problem :) I have one basic question, and then depending on the answer to that, there may be others. Basic question: should I be able to use the QML ContentHub stuff on the desktop?
<kenvandine> sort of? :)
<kenvandine> yes you can... but the app switching may not be great
<aquarius> kenvandine, at the moment, when I try, it just doesn't work. https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1249267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1249267 in content-hub "Documentation code example does nothing on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> it uses upstart-app-launch to switch to the app by APP_ID
<aquarius> kenvandine, so if you have some pointers as to what I need to install or configure to make it work, that'd be cool, and then I can play with it and give some feedback on the docs etc
<kenvandine> do you have gallery-app installed?
<aquarius> nope
<aquarius> I can install it :)
<kenvandine> ok, that is what it is trying to open
<aquarius> installing it
<kenvandine> those dialog messages must come from ContentImportHint
<aquarius> surely it should say "couldn't find any providers", though, rather than just, like, exploding :)
<kenvandine> aquarius, please file a bug
<aquarius> kenvandine, will do
<kenvandine> i guess it should fail the transfer request and provide the error condition
<kenvandine> thx
<aquarius> kenvandine, ok, am now trying your simple import example
<aquarius> file:///home/aquarius/Scratch/contenthub.qml:48: TypeError: Cannot read property 'state' of undefined
<aquarius> file:///home/aquarius/Scratch/contenthub.qml:80: Unable to assign [undefined] to QObject*
<aquarius> (on startup)
<kenvandine> those are fine
<aquarius> ok
<kenvandine> they get set later
<kenvandine> also, set APP_ID
<aquarius> I then click "import from default"... and then nothing seems to happen.
<kenvandine> APP_ID=foobar qmlscene ...
<aquarius> ah!
<kenvandine> well, i think it would still fire gallery-app
<aquarius> ok
<aquarius> now when I say "Import from default"...nothing happens :(
<kenvandine> killall content-hub-service
<kenvandine> and run it in a terminal
<kenvandine> see if it outputs any useful info
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> I have to have run gallery-app at least once, it seems
<kenvandine> bugger
<kenvandine> not my fault though :)
<aquarius> that also answers another question I had, though, which is: how does my app register itself as a source for, say, pictures?
<kenvandine> a click hook
<aquarius> if that registration is in QML, then I have to have *run* the app at least once for it to register
<kenvandine> you include a little json file that gets used by a click hook
<aquarius> ah, cool. Is that little json file documented anywhere? :)
<nik90> kenvandine: but in the json file you just mention content_hub
<kenvandine> look at lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter and lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer
<nik90> you dont mention it as importer or exporter
<kenvandine> source or destination
<nik90> so how would it know that it is a source for something?
<kenvandine> source in this case is gallery-app
<kenvandine> source is the app that provides the content
<kenvandine> destination is an app that knows how to use the content
<kenvandine> or might import iut
<kenvandine> it
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/content-hub/hub-exporter.json
<aquarius> oh, so being in the policy group "content_exchange_source" declares that I'm a source?
<aquarius> that doesn't declare what I am a source *for*, though.
<kenvandine> just for app confinement
<aquarius> how do I say that I'm a source for pictures?
<kenvandine> ^^
<aquarius> I know the QML does that, but the QML code isn't processed until the app is first run
<nik90> kenvandine: ah so in the json file, you mention source -> pictures or whatever so that when it is installed it is recognised as a source for content
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the click hook registers it with the hub
<kenvandine> as a source
<nik90> nice
<aquarius> oh, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/content-hub/hub-exporter.json right
<aquarius> what's the naming scheme for that file so that the hook picks it up?
<kenvandine> doesn't matter
<kenvandine> you define that in your manifest
<kenvandine> with the click hook
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/manifest.json
<aquarius> ah, I put hooks: { content-hub: somefile.json } in my manifest. Got it.
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> and there is a function to get a list of peers
<nik90> knownSourcesForType(ContentType)
<kenvandine> knownPeersForType(ContentType.Pictures)
<aquarius> kenvandine, and that's the only way that I can be a source? Or can I declare that I'm a source at runtime?
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> only way
<nik90> kenvandine: I tried that..and had some issues with it. That's what I wanted to talk to you about
<kenvandine> nik90, oh?
<nik90> when you get some time would mind checking my code at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/+junk/contenthub-importer
<nik90> kenvandine: not now
<kenvandine> it sets them in gsettings
<aquarius> ah, so making this work on the desktop would be hard because desktop apps don't get installed via click, so I'd have to manually do what the click hook does
<nik90> kenvandine: I will clean the code and let u know
<aquarius> kenvandine, but that gives me a bunch of info and things work now, so thank you :)
<nik90> kenvandine: as of now, the app allows single/multiple selection from the default content store
<kenvandine> the importer doesn't have to register though
<nik90> kenvandine: but I am unable to retrieve a 3rd party store
<kenvandine> only if it wants an app that can export data to be able to find it as an available destination
<aquarius> right; I can *retrieve* data from sources, that's cool
<aquarius> but I can't *be* a source without registration.
<kenvandine> so you can request content from other apps without needing the hook
<kenvandine> right
<aquarius> I'm thinking of this for Beru -- how to get ebooks into it from the browser
<kenvandine> and you can't be a destination that other sources can find without a hook
<kenvandine> right
<aquarius> so the browser would be an exporter and Beru would be a destination.
<kenvandine> so in that case, you download the ebook
<kenvandine> and the webbrowser-app would be able to find Beru as a destination that can handle ebooks
<nik90> aquarius: so then beru would be one source for documents
<kenvandine> if Beru registers as a destination
<kenvandine> not source in this case
<kenvandine> destination
<kenvandine> webbrowser-app would be the source
<aquarius> I am assuming, although I don't think it's done yet, that when you download a URL in the browser it will download the file and then look for sources to send it to
<nik90> kenvandine: cant we use the download manager to download the ebooks from beru (when it lands)?
<kenvandine> because it would own the content that was downloaded
<kenvandine> sure
<aquarius> look for DESINATIONS to send it to, I mean
<kenvandine> aquarius, right
<aquarius> nik90, yes, the download manager could be used by Beru, but in my opinion Beru should not need to grow the ability to randomly browse the web to find ebooks
<kenvandine> or the download manager might fill that need
<kenvandine> either way
<kenvandine> but... think of the case of gallery-app and sharing
<aquarius> if I find an epub I want to read on a website, the way to get that is to open that website in the browser, download the link, and then content-hub the downloaded file into Beru.
<nik90> aquarius: good point
<kenvandine> you could be looking a photos in gallery-app
<kenvandine> and decide to share it
<kenvandine> that could then find an app capable of sharing photos
<kenvandine> which i think will be later defined as something other than source or destination
<nik90> kenvandine: but said that the destination apps do not need a hook
<kenvandine> but the hub would deal with finding the app that could share it
<nik90> kenvandine: so how would gallery find it then?
<kenvandine> it would need a hook if you want other apps to find it
<nik90> kenvandine: okay
<kenvandine> but if you just want to be able to pick content from other apps, you don't need to register as a destination
<nik90> something like destination: pictures
<kenvandine> but if you want to be a destination that other apps can use
<nik90> makes sense
<kenvandine> then you would register
<kenvandine> but if you are just a consumer, then no need
<aquarius> absolutely -- so, for example, the Messaging app would register itself as a destination for things so that I can say "Share this pic" in the gallery app and one option I will get for the app to share it *with* will be Messaging. Or, in the Messaging app I can say "give me a picture to share" and that will open the picker and show pics from the gallery app. So it can be driven both ways.
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> hopefully that helps... i need to run out for a few
<kenvandine> bbs
<nik90> aquarius: this content hub is awesome
<aquarius> thanks kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> note: you can initiate an export from a source yet
<kenvandine> but soon :)
<kenvandine> you can only request content from a source right now
<aquarius> nik90, it will be awesome. At the moment it's pretty new; that's why I wanted to play with it a bit, to get a sense of how it'll work
<kenvandine> i'm working on the other direction :)
<nik90> awesome
<nik90> thnx
<kenvandine> please let me know how it can be improved
<kenvandine> and file bugs :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, ah, right, so my "download in the browser, export to Beru" thing won't work yet :)
 * kenvandine goes afk
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> SOON!
<kenvandine> :)
<nik90> aquarius: true
<daker> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> daker, pong
<daker> kenvandine: can you test this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1248728/+merge/194555
<kenvandine> daker, i can try... my device is "touch screen challenged" today... meaning only part of the screen is working
<daker> kenvandine: try on desktop, i am using 12.04 now so i can't test it the webbrowser
<daker> but the UA works no ads
<kenvandine> ok, on my device i can't get past the login screen... so not useful
 * kenvandine tries on desktop
<t1mp> nik90: ping
<t1mp> nik90: I'm trying to reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1248759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248759 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Locked toolbar closes after timeout and cannot be opened afterwards" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> daker, i get the browser not supported message
<t1mp> nik90: it doesn't seem to happen on my laptop
<kenvandine> i did verify i got prompted for android app or mobile site before changing the UA
<kenvandine> but didn't click on it, to prevent cookies from being set
<daker> kenvandine: did you just refresh the page ?
<kenvandine> i restarted
<t1mp> nik90: ah, I found a way to do reproduce it :)
<dave_> how do i create for loops in qt
<daker> kenvandine: i'll re-test once home, but i am sure it should work with this UA
<dave_> say
<dave_> SAY
<nik90> t1mp: if it helps, the alarms page is pushed into a pagestack and the bug is also visible there
<t1mp> nik90: yeah I found a way to reproduce.
<t1mp> nik90: if tools are locked for the initial page, it is fine. But once tools is updated with a new locked ToolbarItems, it auto-hides and it should not.
<t1mp> thanks :)
<nik90> ah okay
<dave_> helo
<nik90> t1mp: np, you figured out everything yourself :)
<dave_>  /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<dave_> CHAT
<dave_> das
<t1mp> nik90: I have a fix. Is it easy for you to test it?
<t1mp> nik90: here is the UITK branch, but I don't have packages built yet.
<nik90> t1mp: I rather test it after jenkins has created some amd64 deb packages
<dave_> can any one here me
<t1mp> nik90: okay, I create an MR and jenkins will create some packages eventually.
<nik90> t1mp: I have not had good experience with souce packages
<nik90> t1mp: thnx
<t1mp> nik90: here is the MR
<t1mp> https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/locked-toolbar-autohide/+merge/194565
<dave_> n,fs
<dave_> s
<dave_> s
<dave_> fs
<dave_> ..
<daker> kenvandine: i see why it don't work for you
<daker> doesn't*
<kenvandine> daker, got another fix?
<daker> kenvandine: bug 1249489
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1249489 in webbrowser-app "The override mechanism doesn't work in tablet mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249489
<daker> kenvandine: a quick fix to test the UA :
<daker> open src/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/UserAgent.qml
<daker> set the UA to : property string defaultUA: "Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; Mobile) WebKit/537.21"
<kenvandine> daker, ok
<daker> kenvandine: and in overrides.js "plus.google.com": ["Mobile)", "Mobile; Firefox)"],
<kenvandine> daker, that worked
<daker> kenvandine: wow :)
<szymon_w> can anyone from reviewing team have a look in inbox and run test on my app please ? ( it passed test locally on my desktop ) thanks :)
<popey> szymon_w: sure
<szymon_w> popey, uploaded.
<popey> k
<popey> szymon_w: does it have no audio?
<szymon_w> popey, it have audio... should I include it in apparmor ?
<popey> yes
<popey> you have networking mentioned but not audio
<szymon_w> popey, ok I will correct it now.
<popey> szymon_w: ping me and I'll check it
<szymon_w> popey, k thx
<szymon_w> popey, I just uploaded 0.3, thanks.
<popey> ok
<szymon_w> popey, audio works now! thanks, although I had to add it manually to GetSquigglingLetters.json as when I did it through Qt Creator Package tab it didn't add "audio" to appArmor.  Thanks for your help.
<popey> np
<popey> szymon_w: some of the other games work too
<szymon_w> popey, I know... I might package them... just wonder if those games are not blocked outside UK... ( as it is with other BBC content )
<popey> szymon_w: get someone like mhall119 to test it now it's in the store
<popey> hang on, lemme ask someone...
<popey> szymon_w: works in the US
<szymon_w> popey, that's awesome! I'm going to do few more ;)
<mhall119> test what?
<szymon_w> mhall119, GetSquigglingLetters in UT App Store
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-09
<popey> mhall119: its okay, jorge tested ☻
<mhall119> hmmm, I'm not seeing it
<popey> might take a while to publish
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/get-squiggling/games/play/get-squiggling-letters/ is the url to test it works in your country
<Elleo> popey: "Which hand do you squiggle with? If you use your left hand it feels like a stranger is squiggling you"
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<snwh> is developer.ubuntu.com down?
<popey> snwh: i think there's some datacentre migration work going on
<popey> so a few things might be down
<snwh> popey, thanks. I was trying to login and it wasn't loading
<AskUbuntu> Internal server error! | http://askubuntu.com/q/373402
<CypherPunk39> Hi everyone. Having a bit of problems installing things on Xubuntu. When I type sudo add-apt-repository ppa/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa, the system return 'Invalid'. Any idea why? This is Xubuntu 12.04
<AskUbuntu> QtCreator doesn't let me create Ubuntu Touch apps! | http://askubuntu.com/q/374710
<TheAlliedFleet> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a scope?
<AskUbuntu> python example for app indicator does not work | http://askubuntu.com/q/374728
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-10
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Developer Video Tutorial | http://askubuntu.com/q/374796
<Rucikir> Hi, I'm making a .deb package for an application I made. But I'm not shure, if I put an 'app.desktop' in '/usr/share/applications' and then an icon in '/usr/share/icons/hicolor', it will work for Gnome. But for others DE, like KDE, will it work too ?
<mefrio> I can get my google account details using OnlineAccounts module but how can I get my drive files?
<mefrio> for social networks we have  Friends but I found nothing similar for documents
<mefrio> I would like to access Google Drive
<nik90> +
<nik90> mefrio: I dont think there is something similar for documents
<nik90> friends was implemented to integrate sharing to social networks
<nik90> for google drive documents you will have to use their api to get them
<mefrio> nik90, I see...thank you
<nik90> the onlineaccounts is only used for authentication purposes.
<aquarius> How do I lay out a page which has an image and then a ListView in it? I don't know how tall to make the ListView -- if I anchor the Image to parent.top then it appears *behind* the header (anchored to the top of the actual screen)
<aquarius> enormously frustrated by how MainView handles everything magically if you only have one thing on the page, but is just weird if you try and do anything mildly complex :(
<nik90> Does anyone know how to play a remote vide in qml?
<aquarius> nik90, I don't; neverr tried doing video :(
<Elleo> aquarius: have you tried using a Column ?
<aquarius> Elleo, I have. That doesn't seem to help, unless I'm missing something obvious
<aquarius> what I want is for the listview to scroll but not the page, if you see waht I mean
<Elleo> aquarius: if you like I could have a poke around your source see if I can get it working?
<aquarius> and you can't anchor things to other things in a Column
<aquarius> let me throw together an example
<Elleo> okay
<Elleo> did you add a Scorllbar with the listview as its flickableitem (but not the page)?
<Elleo> Scrollbar*
<aquarius> no. I haven't used scrollbars because they sod everything up :)
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> Elleo, trivial basic code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6395876/
<aquarius> I would like the listview to extend from the bottom of the image to the bottom of the window, and scroll in that space
<aquarius> that is: the header, and the picture, stay exactly where they are all the time
<aquarius> if you anchor the Image to parent.top then it appears *behind* the header
<aquarius> I am entirely open to suggestions. :)
<nik90> aquarius: I did anchors.top: parent.top to the image and it worked
<nik90> it did not hide beneath the header
<nik90> I assuming you are referring to the page header
<aquarius> wtf!
<aquarius> now it's woring for me too.
<aquarius> OK, time to work out why my actual code differs from this, then
<aquarius> also, thank you :)
<nik90> hehe
<aquarius> I hate it when this happens :)
<nik90> I am also hitting some issues with listview height
<nik90> I tried setting height: childrenRect.height
<nik90> but it doesnt seem to work
<Elleo> ah cool, glad to see its sorted
<Elleo> I was too busy making dinner to do anything useful :P
<nik90> :P
<nik90> Elleo: will your swipe delete patch land on mondayy?
 * nik90 really needs it :)
<Elleo> swipe delete patch?
<Elleo> you're perhaps confusing me with someone else :P
<nik90> Elleo: yup sry
<nik90> I was referring to elopio,
<Elleo> no worries :)
<nik90> close but not the same :P
<Elleo> of course I'm always happy to accept credit for stuff ;)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> maybe irc should start adding user profile pic next to their nicks
<nik90> next-gen irc
<Elleo> nik90: careful, pretty soon you'll end up using ms comic chat
<nik90> lol...just looked it up
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-03
<learts> bzoltan_: I managed to solve the problem: by launching the command that failed int he sdk I got the full ouput, which included "Unknown filesystem type overlayfs". I was on a custom kernel, rebooted on a ubuntu one and it worked
<aquarius> how do I teach Ubuntu SDK that the emulator I set up and have running is a connected device that I can deploy apps to?
<aquarius> the button on the left side of the Ubuntu SDK window with a red/orange/green dot has a red dot, even though the emulator is running (and I created and ran the emulator from Ubuntu SDK, not from the command line or anything).
<aquarius> and trying to run the app (in debug mode or not) just pops up the "please attach your device" popup.
<aquarius> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/ seems to be out of date; the Devices screen doesn't look like the screen shots, and although the emulator shows up in adb devices, Ubuntu SDK does not seem to think it's present and the documentation suggests that that shouldn't happen.
<aquarius> So I'm not sure what to try, now ;(
<aquarius> ah. I think the project thinks it's building for the armhf emulator, not the x86 emulator.
<aquarius> perhaps I need to add a new "kit" to the project.
<aquarius> aha! success!
<aquarius> although it is not at all clear to me what I have succeeded *at*; did I add a "kit" to the project, or to Ubuntu SDK as a whole?
<Elleo> aquarius: I think kits get added on a per device basis (and the emulator is considered a device)
<Elleo> aquarius: so it'll persist across projects
<aquarius> OK
<Elleo> aquarius: could be wrong though, the SDK is a mystery to me at times too ;)
<aquarius> am massively confused by all this "kit" stuff.
<aquarius> also massively confused as to whether my scope is actually running on the emulator or not.
<Elleo> aquarius: if it's in a window saying "Unity Scope Tool" then it's probably not running in the emulator
<Elleo> as you can also run scopes natively on the desktop using that
<Elleo> which is what the SDK will do if you select the desktop build profile
<aquarius> Elleo, as I understand it, I have to be running 14.10 for that :(
<Elleo> ah, right, yeah probably
<aquarius> this makes me rather sad.
<aquarius> hence trying to use the emulator.
<aquarius> you can't even build it on 14.04 because the scopes projects need gcc 4.9 and 14.04 only has 4.8.2.
<aquarius> so no desktop testing for me. :(
<Elleo> I thought 14.04 had gcc 4.9 available, just not set as the default gcc install
<aquarius> ooh, really?
<Elleo> oh, maybe not; there's gcc-4.9-base but doesn't seem to be gcc-4.9 :/
<Elleo> at least according to package.ubuntu.com
<aquarius> seems not
<aquarius> $ apt-cache search gcc-4 | grep '^gcc-4\.. '
<aquarius> gcc-4.7 - GNU C compiler
<aquarius> gcc-4.8 - GNU C compiler
<aquarius> gcc-4.4 - GNU C compiler
<aquarius> gcc-4.6 - GNU C compiler
<aquarius> bah humbug :(
<Elleo> oh well, bed time for me; good luck ;)
<aquarius> cheers, pal!
<spazzymoto_> Hey guys, i wonder if someone here could help. Im busy writing a scope for the competition and was wondering how i can reference a default image in my code that i will use if the rest service i am using does not supply album art? Where would i store the image in my project? Under the data folder? im using c++
<spazzymoto_> Ah figured it out nevermind :)
<aquarius> spazzymoto_, what solution did you come up with? :)
<spazzymoto_> Added the file to my project. If my image_url from service is blank then i assign it ScopeBase::scope_directory() + "/whatevermyimageis.png". Not sure if that is the correct way but seems to work
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Cliché Day! :-D
<aquarius> spazzymoto_, cheers!
<spazzymoto_> aquarius_, no problem :)
<aquarius> How do I change the emulator to be on a new channel?
<aquarius> when I *create* an emulator, I only get the options of "devel", "devel-proposed", or "stable". I chose "devel", and that's given me a 14.10 r243 emulator, but I'm now being told that that's too old.
<aquarius> and when I compile and deploy the default scope project, I don't seem to get any results from it; is this because I have too old an emulator? Or is the default scope project not *meant* to do anything? this might be a davidcalle question :)
<davidcalle> aquarius, should give you weather results ootb
<aquarius> davidcalle, that's what I thought. It does not; I've created a new scope project, hit "run" which should be deploying it to the emulator, and in the emulator Dash searched for "birmingham, uk", and all I get is "search for birmingham, uk in the store".
<aquarius> I don't know what I might be doing wrong
<davidcalle> aquarius, when you start the scope on the emulator, does it actually launches the scope?
<aquarius> davidcalle, I don't know. How do I know whether the scope is launched?
<davidcalle> aquarius, ubuntu logo in the header like this : http://developer.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/soundcloud_unbranded.png
<aquarius> (note: I get three warnings (:-1: warning: scope_ini_gjs_scope_unknown_fields: Unknown field in 'gjs/org.kryogenix.gjs_gjs.ini': debugmode, :-1: warning: security_policy_groups_safe_gjs (debug): (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use
<aquarius> The debug policy group is automatically injected and should only be used for development. :-1: warning: security_policy_groups_scopes (gjs.apparmor): found inappropriate policy groups: debug), but they're warnings, not errors, as far as I can tell)To create a package for the store use the publish tab!,
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> yes, I get that scope
<aquarius> right, that makes more sense now!
<aquarius> thank you
<davidcalle> aquarius, these warnings are ok :) np
<aquarius> however, doing a search from the normal Dash doesn't give me any results from that scope
<aquarius> and I do not know how to get back *into* the scope, once I've gone back to the normal Dash
<davidcalle> aquarius, swipe from the bottom of the dash and search for it
 * davidcalle takes notes on what to add to the doc
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> totally did not know about that :)
<aquarius> davidcalle, this is why I'm trying to give you feedback as I come across these problems, so you'll know about them :)
<aquarius> why does the scope not show results when I search in the Dash? that's the *point* of scopes, isn't it?
<davidcalle> aquarius, you can also make it a favorite my clicking the star in the top right, it will be appended to the list of default scopes
<davidcalle> aquarius, I don't know, any output looking like an error in QtCreator?
<aquarius> no error-looking output
<aquarius> I can find the scope by using Manage Dash from the bottom edge
<aquarius> and so I can get back into it fine
<aquarius> and searching *in it* works fine
<davidcalle> ah!
<aquarius> but if I do a search from the front page of the Dash, that scope doesn't pop up
<aquarius> is it no longer supposed to?
<davidcalle> aquarius, so it works as expected. The "Home Dash" as we knew it is gone.
<aquarius> oh
<aquarius> so if I want to search in a scope, I have to go and explicitly open that scope?
<aquarius> I don't understand. What's the point in all the work which analyses your query and picks appopriate scopes then?
<davidcalle> aquarius, that or in the Manage Dash page (bottom swipe), searching recommends scopes (and also return wikipedia stuff, but that will go away as well).
<aquarius> oh
<aquarius> I wonder if anyone who is not completely involved with the project actually *knows* this, then :)
<davidcalle> aquarius, the scope management part is being reworked, so once that has landed, I think (and hope) it will be easier to grasp (and document).
<aquarius> ok
<aquarius> so, I have now successfully compiled and run a scope, yay
<aquarius> that was, I'll be honest, a lot harder than it should be :(
<davidcalle> aquarius, it is, but we are collecting feedback to improve it. Go bindings should help and bindings for other languages will arrive sooner or later.
<aquarius> davidcalle, those things will most certainly help actually writing the code for a scope, but I haven't actually written any code here -- I've spent two days and had to ask a bunch of questions on irc just to get an environment where I can create a scope project and click "run" on it (without changing anything) and have it work
<aquarius> I am really looking forward to writing some scopes, once I don't have to do it in C++ :) but that's not the parts I've found hard, so far. All this stuff about "kits" is really, really confusing
<spazzymoto_> I havent managed to get mine to run in an emulator either haha, just using the default kit thing and it opens in a window on my desktop.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, after messing around with complicated version of the game icon, I decided to do a simple (but colourful) icon. Take a look into the drive folder when you have some time and let me know if you like it :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ack
<mzanetti> mivoligo: to be honest it doesn't really blow my mind :) But it's still ok I guess.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can you try to give it a shot making the tower white? Like most of my icons here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers
<mzanetti> hmm... that doesn't work with the way you do edges/shadows though
<mzanetti> I do like the tower itself, but it's a bit too little color/contrast to the background imo
<mzanetti> maybe not fading it out completely towards the end
<mzanetti> In any case I'll start with using this one...
<aquarius> spazzymoto_, I can't do scopes on the desktop because that requires 14.10 :(
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yeah, I'm not good at icon making :) we can use it for now, maybe you (or someone else) can come up with something better in the future
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok, works for me.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, what's that Akinator thing there? Another game?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, just a webgame I packaged up in a rainy sunday afternoon
<mzanetti> mivoligo: http://en.akinator.com/
<mzanetti> I found it quite interesting to see how they aggregate and search information
<popey> mzanetti: Sam Hewitt is usually good for making icons...
<mzanetti> popey: ah ok. thanks
<popey> http://snwh.org/icons/
<om26er> popey, can you link me to the click apps mirror? I need to download an older version of a click
<liuxg> nik90, ping
<nik90> liuxg: pong
<liuxg> nik90, may I check sth with you regarding the clock core app?
<nik90> liuxg: hell yeah, shoot :D
<liuxg> nik90, I have seen that the app got an url dispatcher in it, and it got an protocol like :"protocol": "alarm"
<liuxg> nik90, I do not know how other apps call it and how the parameters are handled in the clock app.
<liuxg> nik90, normally, i think it should have sth like UriHandler to handle it.
<nik90> liuxg: it allows other apps to open clock app by specifying a url handler like "alarm:///" and that should open the clock app showing the alarm details
<nik90> liuxg: I say "should", since the last part about it showing the alarm details has not been implemented
<liuxg> nik90, ok. then I understand it. so there is no parameters used in the app. I got it.
<nik90> yup exactly
<liuxg> nik90, I thought it got some parameters to set the alarms :)
<nik90> to be honest I am still thinking how to do the implementation since alarms don't exactly have an id afaik
<liuxg> nik90, if it is designed this way, it should work.
<liuxg> nik90, anyway, thanks for your reply.
<nik90> liuxg: well I could add command line options for creating an alarm etc in the coming cycle
<nik90> liuxg: yw, :)
<liuxg> nik90, should you have any updates, I would love to see them :)
<nik90> liuxg: will do, how do I contact you?
<nik90> also we could have a discussion about this at the upcoming UOS on nov 12-14
<liuxg> nik90, my email address is xiaoguo.liu@canonical.com
<liuxg> nik90, that is good to know. thanks!
<nik90> liuxg: cool, will keep you updated
<liuxg> nik90, again, thank you very much!
<om26er> boiko, ping
<aquarius> how do I print something from scope code that I run in the emulator which I can then see in Ubuntu SDK's "Application output" pane?
<davidcalle> #include <iostream> , then  cerr << "string" or cout << "string"
<davidcalle> aquarius ^
<aquarius> ah!
<aquarius> I was trying to use, like, qWarning() and stuff :)
<davmor2> aquarius: with voodoo, chicken bones and a blood sacrifice
<davidcalle> aquarius, don't know about that yet, but I guess qt stuff should also work.
<davidcalle> davmor2, no, that's to enable debug mode
<davmor2> davidcalle: damn it I always get those two confused
<davidcalle> davmor2 :)
<aquarius> grrrrr! I have broken the scope -- it shows no content -- and I have no idea why :(
<davmor2> aquarius: did you refresh it?
<aquarius> refresh it?
<aquarius> and trying to use the debugger thing says "debugger is busy" and doesn't say why
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Can someone help me with simple question - I have dualboot installed on my nexus 4. Will this fact affect on installing new version of Android? Or I should return recovery partition first?
<balloons> qtros, a system update is fine under dualboot
<balloons> I guess that that assumes it's not dual booting by borrowing the recovery partition
<qtros> balloons even to android 5? :) I hope I will get this update for my n4
<balloons> I've used multiboot and updated fine. it's cleanly seperated and recovery stays intact. I don't see why it would break
<qtros> balloons it's just worries)
<qtros> balloons it's much easier to ask before rather than fix it later)
<qtros> balloons thanks, Nicholas :)
<balloons> qtros, you are welcome. If it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces.. And probably blame me :-)
<qtros> balloons :D
<popey> ahayzen_: hiya! :D
<ahayzen_> popey, o/
<ahayzen_> popey, FYI i got that db locking issue on the desktop
<ahayzen_> popey, so i had the music-app running and then copied 50GiB of music over...it didn't end well
<ahayzen_> popey, hmm i think the pot needs updating in victor's mp so either we can wait for him to update it...or land it then do another mp to update the pot?
<ahayzen_> popey, depends how soon you want the mp to land ;)
<popey> its not that urgent
<ahayzen_> cool i'll put it in the mp then :)
<mihir> ahayzen_: ping
<ahayzen_> mihir, pong
<mihir> ahayzen_: wow , i pingged you gtalk by mistake lol
<ahayzen_> mihir, i'm being ping'd in all direction
<ahayzen_> *directions
<mihir> ahayzen_: any idea how can we remove showDivider for ListItem.Header ?
<mihir> we can do that for ListItem.standared though.
<ahayzen_> mihir, we used to have showDivider=false...but that was for ListItem.Standard...and now we just use Item {}
<mihir> Hmmm i wanted to have full width divider , not with margins , and it takes margins by default grrrrr
<ahayzen_> :/
<ahayzen_> mihir, i haven't really played about with the different ListItems tbh
<mihir> hehehe ahayzen_ no issues, thank you.
<mihir> popey: we got feedback on email , only one change is there :D
<popey> yeah!
<nik90> popey: hey, I have been dogfooding the location feature branch and I got positive results. It looks like mihir and davmor2 also didn't find any issue with it. I am going to get a code review and get it merged in a day or two.
<nik90> popey: I will add 2-3 manual tests to accompany that to ensure it doesn't regress in the future
<popey> ok! excellent news.
<mihir> nik90: :) i'll be keep testing as an when i get time.
<nik90> mihir: cool, just opening the clock app in differnet locations and seeing if it shows the correct location would be good enough testing.
<mihir> nik90: sure :)
<mihir> popey: nik90 http://gmailblog.blogspot.in/2014/11/a-new-day-for-google-calendar.html
<nik90> mihir: yeah I saw
<nik90> I am still waiting on that inbox invitation
<popey> fancy
<nik90> but looks like some nice integration between email and calendar
<mihir> nik90: hmm yup , they have almost re-designd all their apps with new matiral design concept.
<nik90> yes
<mihir> i just got Inbox invite few last week , and that's pretty good.
<gcollura> popey, you may like this http://i.imgur.com/VA8ERn3.png
<popey> :D
<gcollura> popey, do you know if can password be stored with the scope settings api?
<t1mp> gcollura: what's that? are you running scopes on desktop in a window?
<davidcalle> gcollura, nice !
<davidcalle> t1mp, it's unity-scope-tool
<kalikiana> hmmmm has anybody encountered this? "build-mangamon-Ubuntu_Device2_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-Default (Konflikte durch Groß- und Kleinschreibung)" the last part of the build folder name literally translates to "conflicts in upper and lowercase"
<kalikiana> and thus qtcreator can't find it
<popey> ahayzen_: i think maybe we should rate limit redraws of the music app when new content is arriving. The app goes mad when you drag and drop a lot of music on the device. redrawing constantly.
<kalikiana> hmmmm weird. now it works
<popey> ahayzen_: I don't know what a good measure is, or how you do that, but it needs doing I think.
 * kalikiana re-ran and deleted the folder a few times… whatever was wrong must have been cached before
<gcollura> is possible some sort of image caching with the scopes? trakt api are kind of slow, loading everything everytime is tedious
<ahayzen_> popey, i have no control over it...ms2 just invalidates the model and then reloads it
<popey> ahayzen_: hmm
<ahayzen_> popey, looks like what the issue is that ms2 has the db locked as it is r/w which prevents music from being able to read the models...maybe
<ahayzen_> popey, sortof comes back around to that point of are they committing after each individual item is added
<popey> yes
<gcollura> how do I package a scope? (and install it on a device)
<brendand> nik90, i've been having a problem with the clock app where i set the snooze to 10 minutes but it only snoozes for 3-4 minutes
<balloons> ajalkane, I can't seem to build file manager
<balloons> ajalkane, building in qtcreator I get a 127 error, but building locally in-tree seems to work fine, but the binary has dependency issues
<balloons> ajalkane, here's an attempt to run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808105/
<gcollura> where can I find logs for a scope?
<ajalkane> balloons: seems like you don't, for some reason, have up to date nemoplugin.so. I guess it's getting one installed in system instead the one built under filemanager
<ajalkane> nemofolderlistplugin.so or something like that.
<balloons> ajalkane, ahh, ok that makes some sense. It seems like there are depends listed in debian/control which should be anymore
<davidcalle> gcollura, for the scope itself, it's simply the output pane of qtcreator, for the scope registry, it's in ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<gcollura> davidcalle, because when running the scope from the terminal I can get several log message I manually put in the code
<gcollura> from ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log I can only read: RegistryObject::ScopeProcess: Scope: "com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.trakt-scope_trakt" closed unexpectedly. Either the process crashed or was killed forcefully
<gcollura> when running the scope
<kam_x> how can develop mobile apps on ubuntu
<balloons> ajalkane, so I removed the following modules: qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel qtdeclarative5-placesmodel0.1 qtdeclarative5-pamauthentication0.1
<gcollura> kam_x, you can check the documentation here http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/, you should install the ubuntu-sdk package which provides everything to start with
<ajalkane> sounds about right
<balloons> ajalkane, and now on app startup I get errors about trying to import them.. they are missing
<ajalkane> although even though they were to be installed on system, as they are by default I think, running the app should use the ones built locally on filemanager
<ajalkane> I think there's something else wrong somewhere
<ajalkane> the filemanager executable is supposed to add into QML import paths the local locations so that they're preferred
<balloons> ajalkane, yes indeed. Can you take me through branching your code and getting a running binary?
<ajalkane> I can try... but these things are really stuff that has not been touched in a long while,
<ajalkane> You know I remember hitting this same thing
<ajalkane> I was in Ubuntu 14.04, and I was told to update to 14.10. I did and it went away
<balloons> ajalkane, well we should update the readme once it's sorted. I'm trying with a couple other folks, all on 14.10 with no luck
<balloons> this worked for me not that long ago.. seems odd
<ajalkane> humm...
<ajalkane> What branch is it? Trunk?
<balloons> ajalkane, yes trunk
<davidcalle> gcollura, ah, I see. You can run the scope in debug mode in qtcreator, not sure about how to do it from the command line. You also potentially have logs in : /var/log/upstart/<scope id>.log
<ajalkane> okay, I'll try getting it... did you build the app in QtCreator before running autopilot?
<balloons> ajalkane, I just removed everything and trying again. Branched, opened in qtcreator, building
<balloons> ajalkane, ok, now it does work.. So hmm
<ajalkane> Do you have only Desktop toolkit or both Desktop and arm toolkit selected?
<ajalkane> right...
<balloons> ajalkane, yes, I had to switch to the desktop toolkit
<nik90> brendand: hmm, which image did you try this with? the latest promoted one #6?
<balloons> ajalkane, I was building with the schroot
<ajalkane> Remember I complained about a weird error with autopilot in sprint. It happened with both arm and desktop toolkit, and I had built both with QtCreator. I don't know if it's related to this
<ajalkane> I don't know about schroot. Has been working building in QtCreator (at least when only Desktop toolkit has been selected) and then running autopilots
<brendand> nik90, funny it worked this time
<brendand> nik90, must be something else i did. when i get steps to reproduce it i'll get back to you
<balloons> ajalkane, it might be. It's definitely a bit weird
<nik90> brendand: I think I know what could have happended
<balloons> ajalkane, anyways, Letozaf_ and doug5 are going to work on fixing the tests.. I think I mentioned this already. We're trying to build now and encountered this :-)
<nik90> brendand: when did the alarm ring and when did you snooze it?
<brendand> nik90, no that's not it :)
<nik90> brendand: ah :)
<nik90> you already know what I am going to say
<brendand> nik90, i snoozed it quite quickly after it went off
<ajalkane> Well great news that the tests are being worked on! Hopefully the build problems can be worked out, if I can help let me know
<brendand> nik90, that is snoozes from the time you press snooze?
<nik90> brendand: yes
<balloons> ajalkane, for now we have it working so we'll save those for a bit. But it is a bit funny :-)
<ajalkane> Gets some chuckles out of me every couple of nights also :P
<balloons> ajalkane, does passing args work for you? like say passing -p for phone mode?
<ajalkane> balloons: as in passing it directly to filemanager executable?
<balloons> ajalkane, yes.
<balloons> ajalkane, basically we need to start the app in phone mode on the desktop
<ajalkane> Just a sec, I'll make sure on a fresh branch of the trunk.
<gcollura> davidcalle, ok I finally get gdb working, here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808526/, could you please help a second? if not, it's not a problem :)
<ajalkane> balloons: umm this is a bit weird. I tried a couple of things, and it seems the command line parameters are parsed just alright in C++ but the QML side does not receive the changes
<davidcalle> gcollura, no problem, looking at ti
<ajalkane> balloons: sorry my mistake... command-line arguments are detected
<ajalkane> balloons: it's just that passing -p has no effect. I don't see any code in QML that would inspect if it was set
<ajalkane> so unless that's something the Ubuntu UI toolkit detects automatically, it just has no effect
<davidcalle> gcollura, not sure what's wrong, at which point does it crash? At startup?
<gcollura> davidcalle, the scope shows up, but as soon as it tries to download the results it crashes
<gcollura> davidcalle, I'm running rtm
<davidcalle> gcollura, is it dealing with an authentication method or just directly querying some API over HTTP?
<gcollura> davidcalle, it does only one http get on a trakt api
<davidcalle> gcollura, it could be a malformed result, like a result missing its category. You can also try disabling the part that sends results to the Dash and see if it keeps running.
<gcollura> davidcalle, here's the code if you want https://github.com/gcollura/trakt-scope
<davidcalle> gcollura, ah, thanks, looking :)
<gcollura> davidcalle, I don't know how to check that though, the scope works on the desktop and result are correctly displayed in their category
<davidcalle> gcollura
<davidcalle> got it :)
<gcollura> davidcalle, \o/
<balloons> ajalkane, ok.. well we need a way to run in phone mode on the desktop
<davidcalle> gcollura, the trakt api is very laggy tonight and timeouts a lot. I did got results at some point on the phone
<balloons> any ideas?
<ajalkane> balloons: does that mean adjusting the size of the screen if on phone mode?
<davidcalle> gcollura, scopes seem to timeout after 4 seconds. I think it's possible to change that value.
<gcollura> davidcalle, but I get those "closed unexpectedly" messages in the logs, which they seem to be not related to the timeout
<davidcalle> gcollura, I don't get these
<balloons> ajalkane, yep that's it
<balloons> ajalkane, I tried setting things in filemanager.qml to be wideAspect false manually but that didn't seem to work, nor is is desirable
<ajalkane> balloons: okay, I'll look into fixint that. I seem to remember some commit from dpm that changed something about that
<balloons> ajalkane, awesome thanks.. if you can file a bug on it and also mention cleaning up the arguments in main.cpp to match reality :-)
<ajalkane> balloons: sure thing
<gcollura> davidcalle, thanks for the help anyways, I'll try something else tomorrow :) I need some sleep, thanks again :)
<davidcalle> gcollura,
<davidcalle> gcollura, try adding a subtitle to your results
<davidcalle> gcollura, you are declaring it in your category template, so the scope expects it.
<gcollura> ok thank you I'll try that :)
<davidcalle> gcollura, ok, I'll be around tomorrow if you are still blocked :)
<gcollura> thanks davidcalle :)
<ajalkane>  balloons: I put a merge proposal with the fixes for -p commaand-line args, I put you as a reviewer so that you can make sure it's okay for your uses: https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/command-line-arg-phone-mode-fixes/+merge/240513
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-04
<dpm_> t1mp, morning. Just noticed another bug that might be related to the work you were doing to fix the colors in themes -> bug 1389115
<ubot5> bug 1389115 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ItemSelector ticks are not visible in dark themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389115
<Justcarakas> ofter
<Justcarakas> Sorry, was the autocomplete
<Justcarakas> where does the feedback go from the feedbqck app ?
<Justcarakas> Is nicholas skaggs online ?
<gventuri> mihir: it would be great if I could install the latest branch
<mihir> hi gventuri
<gventuri> mihir: or if you could push an update
<gventuri> mihir: up to you
<mihir> gventuri: all the branches haven't merged yet.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Your Common Sense Day! :-D
<mihir> gventuri: i'll update you with email once we have latest calendar in store or the way to install on your device, will work with popey and update you.
<popey> 0+1
<mihir> popey: almost branches are ready to land , on kunal's branch there are some AP failures on Jenkins side.
<popey> ok
<mihir> i'll talk to balloons tonight.
<popey> which one?
<popey> there's 8 of them ☻
<popey> ahayzen: looks like victors branch landed 8 hours ago?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah we landed it last night :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> ahayzen: got time to update etherpad?
<ahayzen> popey, do you want me to make a changelog?
<ahayzen> popey, yah gimme a sec
<popey> yeah, then we'll send a mail to the usual suspects and then tomorrow push to ubuntu-phone list, okay?
<mihir> popey: hahahah :D
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/Collection-Change/+merge/238950
<ahayzen> popey, have you got a link to the etherpad, i'm at uni and can't remember the exact url
<popey> ahayzen: http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppReadMe
<popey> thanks mihir
<ahayzen> popey, thank
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EmptyAttendee/+merge/239563
<mihir> popey: it passes on machine but not Jenkins.
<popey> mihir: are we hiding a button?
<popey> because the tests fail due to a button not being found
<ahayzen> popey, readme updated :)
<popey> nice one, I'll send the mail in a few mins!
<popey> click built
<popey> _with_ revno ☻
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<popey> brendand: davmor2 either of you want a copy of the latest music click for a bit of QA love?
<popey> assuming you have a tiny bit of time to test it
<brendand> popey, might have
<brendand> popey, click me up
<davmor2> popey: we all want the new music app
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> muhahah, opted in!
<popey> thanks guys
<ahayzen> thanks :)
<ahayzen> hopefully there won't be too many issues ;) hehe
<popey> ahayzen: quick, run and hide!
 * ahayzen hides under desk
 * mihir yells in work place :P yay!!! new music app on my mako :D
<popey> haha
<davmor2> ahayzen: dude seriously if you are going to hide under a desk get one with solid sides
<ahayzen> davmor2, noted lol
<popey> mail sent
<ahayzen> thanks popey
 * popey rocks out
 * davmor2 locks popey in the little padded room till he calms back down again
<davmor2> popey: ahayzen: I won't touch this till tonight E:too_many_reflashes
<popey> np
<popey> thanks!
<ahayzen> davmor2, no worries
<popey> speakers on krillin are so much better than mako
<popey> mind you, mako speaker firing into the table doesnt help
<davmor2> popey: way better infact
<ahayzen> popey, use a bluetooth speaker :)
<popey> duh oh yes
 * popey goes and gets his bt speaker
<davmor2> popey: get a clean cup, put each of the devices in it playing music, at that point you will suddenly appreciate the real difference of the krillin loud speaker
<popey> clean cup!?
<ahayzen> not one full of water?
<davmor2> popey: it acts as an amplifier
<popey> full of washing up liquid he means
<ahayzen> +1
<popey> yeah, been doing that for years with iphone.
<t1mp> popey: at the last sprint we tried with my phone in a full cup but the sound is kind of muted then ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> well the good news is that I just paired with a bluetooth speaker and the music just carried on seamlessly
<t1mp> a waterproof phone is still handy.. just not very useful for playing music under water :)
<mzanetti> popey: yep, that works quite nicely now :)
<mzanetti> popey: one thing I find not that good though, when you disconnect headphones (regardless if cable or bluetooth) it continues playing through the phone's speaker
<mzanetti> popey: I am used from all my previous phones that they pause in that case
<ahayzen> mzanetti, this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1332884
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332884 in Media Hub "When external speakers/headphones are unplugged playback should pause" [Medium,Triaged]
<mzanetti> ahayzen: correct :) thanks a lot
<popey> ☻
<mzanetti> ahayzen: just installed the latest package from popey's mail
<mzanetti> doesn't start
<ahayzen> mzanetti, uhoh
<popey> wfm
<popey> you starting using search in dash?
<ahayzen> mzanetti, define "doesn't start", anything in the logs?, and as popey said have you searched in the dash?
<mzanetti> still checking out... I've seen this before. it recovers on the 3rd try or so usually
<popey> you didnt already have it running did you?
<mzanetti> no, didn't search in the dash. I thought that issue would be fixed
<mzanetti> nope, freshly upgraded rtm branch phone
<ahayzen> yeah you need to search in the dash after installing the new click
<popey> which should be a topblocker IMHO
<t1mp> dpm: ok, I confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1389115
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389115 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ItemSelector ticks are not visible in dark themes" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> hmm... I really thougth that would have been fixed
<mzanetti> but yeah, seems to do the trick
<cgi> hello guys, I have a question. why my ubuntu sdk couldnt find qtquick 2.3? im using ubuntu 14.04
<mihir> cgi: are you getting any errors while running an app?
<mzanetti> ahayzen: small request: could the app remember in which tab I left it? currently it always starts up at albums, I tend to use only artists though
<mzanetti> so I always have to switch tab after restarting the app
<ahayzen> mzanetti, interesting we discussed this.... basically what i does at the moment is if you have no recent it goes to Albums if you have recent it starts on the recent page
<mzanetti> right... /me basically never uses things like "recent". There has yet an algorithm to show up which gets useful stuff out of my behavior
<ahayzen> mzanetti, hah yeah i sortof agree with starting on the previous tab (as we restore the queue as well now)...but would have to get it past victor, jouni ... any preferences popey ? ^^
<popey> yeah, recent is a strange one...
<popey> I frequently listen to the same album, so you'd think recent was the right thing to do
<popey> but I almost immediately switch away from recent to any other view, usually albums
<popey> so one for jouni I think ㋛
<mzanetti> I guess its fair to have it, I totally see the use case for it. But not necessarily the default thing to show up
<mzanetti> what's the criteria for something to end up in recent?
<ahayzen> mzanetti, play an album or playlist
<mzanetti> because I played 3 songs of an album now and recent is still empty
<mzanetti> do I need to play the full album?
<ahayzen> mzanetti, its a bit messy at the moment though only certain ways add it
 * ahayzen adds to his list to try and improve recent tracking
<mzanetti> ahayzen: another thing I'd do a bit different is that genres gives me a list of all songs of that genre. I'd still prefer a list of albums or even artists
<ahayzen> mzanetti, hmmm not sure if the models would allow us to do that
 * ahayzen checks
<mzanetti> like for instance xbmc does it:
<mzanetti> you select a genre, then you get a list with "All", "ArtistA", "ArtistB"...
<ahayzen> mzanetti, ah no we should be ok genre is an option on all of the models by the looks of it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner2/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/Ubuntu/MediaScanner/plugin.qmltypes
<mzanetti> clicking on "All" would give the list as it is now, all songs from the genre (or maybe all albums from that genre)
<ahayzen> mzanetti, would we need all? as we have the play/queue all at the top
<mzanetti> clicking on ArtistA would give you all albums of that artist and that genre
<mzanetti> right, yeah, that's basically it...
<ahayzen> mzanetti, and then would Genre->Artist->Album->Songs->Queue or Genre->Album->Songs->Queue
<ahayzen> thats quite a bit of depth there
<mzanetti> yeah, but you can leave it at any point by using the play/queue button
<mzanetti> so you only get the depth if you really want to do fine grained searches
<ahayzen> yeah we'll have to discuss that with jouni
<ahayzen> mzanetti, what would you expect the art to be on the genre items.... as this is an area for improvement at the moment
<mzanetti> I kinda like how it is atm
<mzanetti> mixing album covers of that genre
<mzanetti> other than that... no showstoppers found here. I didn't really test playlist handling though.
<mzanetti> popey: ^
<ahayzen> mzanetti, only certain users use playlists
<mzanetti> yep, I'm not one of them
<ahayzen> same i just play an album usually
<ahayzen> mzanetti, thanks for testing and the feedback :)
<mzanetti> imo the app is good to go. huge improvement
<mzanetti> thanks for the app :)
<ahayzen> mzanetti, no problem hopefully we'll get it in the store in time :)
<mzanetti> I'm sure you will
<popey> \o/
<vitimiti> I am trying to make a small game in which I need to combine several animations. One of them is an animation that should make the sprite fall non-stop but, when the screen is clicked, it should go up some pixels and then continue the fall. Where can I find a tutorial on how to do this? All I can do is like "reset" the y coordinates so the sprite always appears in the upper part of the screen when I click
<dpm> hi vitimiti, if there is no one around that can help with your question, you might want to ask it on http://www.askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
<vitimiti> dpm, thanks, I will be doing so in a moment
<balloons> ping nik90
<nik90> balloons: ping
<nik90> pong
<balloons> nik90, :-) So I have a question about the keyboard overlaying content. You remember my feedback app right? It seems the input box is overlaid by the keyboard, making it rather difficult to use. Is there an easy way to make sure the input will scroll up to make room for the keyboard?
<nik90> balloons: ah yes, you will need to use a Flickable for that and set the anchorToKeyboard variable to true in the mainview
<balloons> I figured I needed a flickable, but I wasn't sure how it all needed to be setup
<nik90> I remember playing around with your branch long time back, but ran into an issue at the time
<balloons> ohh right! I do remember that
<nik90> balloons: I found my old branch that I was working on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/+junk/feedback-improvements
<nik90> balloons: however it only has the new header transition code
<rpadovani> Hey, where could I fill a suggestion about brightness indicator?
<popey> there's a brightness indicator? indicator-power probably rpadovani
<nik90> popey: hey, I just got a very generic email from you about Clock UOS Session. But I already created a session myself at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22337/clock-app/
<nik90> is that the one you were referring to in your email?
<popey> oh ☹
<popey> no, i created a bunch
<popey> i didnt see yours
<balloons> nik90, I'll try your suggestion thanks
<nik90> ah ..well I can delete mine, but just need to make sure that you add http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-clock-app to the session you created
<nik90> popey: ^^
<popey> approved it
<popey> its fine
<nik90> popey: k
<popey> I'll delete mine
<popey> well, i would if I could ☻
<nik90> ack
<rpadovani> popey, yap, that one
<nik90> popey: I guess we need to ask mhall119 for that
<popey> I marked it "removed"
<popey> which I think is as much as I can do
<popey> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bugs ?
<rpadovani> popey, <3
<nik90> popey, rpadovani: do you guys have the bug where the incoming call volume is barely audible?
<nik90> rpadovani: btw hi :)
<popey> not seen that
<nik90> I tried increasing the volume slider both in the system settings app and the indicator, but still can barely hear you
<nik90> s/you/it
<rpadovani> nik90, hi :-) Nope, I had a call 3 minutes ago and I have no problem
<nik90> hmm strange
<popey> did you try the volume buttons?
<popey> they're independent
<nik90> I can try, but I notice that when pressing the volume buttons I don't see the snap notification anymore although the indicator shows the volume is increasing
<popey> hmm
<popey> dont know then, sorry.
<popey> nik90: what time slot do you want your clock app meeting in?
<nik90> let me check my calendar
<nik90> popey: 12th Nov, 18:00 UTC?
<popey> ok
<popey> nik90: done.
<nik90> thnx
<rpadovani> hey popey, did you receive my mail about reminders app for UOS?
 * popey looks
<rpadovani> popey, anyway, Friday 15:00 UTC will be the best for mzanetti and I
<popey> rpadovani: done!
<popey> thanks!
<rpadovani> thanks to you! dpm FYI ^^
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, can I bother you with a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793?
<nik90> rpadovani: I need it only by the end of the week. so there's time
<rpadovani> nik90, sure. Could you please assign it to me so I can have a mail reminder? Thanks!
<nik90> rpadovani: yup will do, thnx
<nik90> rpadovani: disclaimer, this one is big
<rpadovani> nik90, more fun :D
<nik90> :)
<balloons> nik90, so my branch is updated with a flickable and the start of your header changes (which don't seem to be complete). Anyways, if you run revision 12, you'll notice the field doesn't automove when the keyboard appears. How can I achieve this?
<nik90> balloons: did you set the anchorsToKeyboard variable to true in the MainView{} ?
<balloons> nik90, mmm.. no I don't think so
 * balloons tries
<nik90> in mainView, there are other property like automaticOrientation, deprecatedToolbar etc etc...right below define anchorToKeyboard: true
<nik90> that should anchor the bottom of your app to the keyboard
<nik90> so if the flickable is anchored to the app bottom, then it will be shifted up when the osk is shown
<balloons> nik90, AHH! That makes sense
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<nik90> t1mp: hey hey :)
<t1mp> nik90: I started to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1381008 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1332092
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381008 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[SDK] Switch is too large" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332092 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Changing the size of the switch does not change the size of the icons inside it" [Medium,Confirmed]
<t1mp> nik90: if I fix the default size of the switch, will you no longer need to change the size of the switch?
<nik90> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> uhm..
<t1mp> so then I don't need to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1332092
<t1mp> but actually... why would I not fix that one? ;)
<t1mp> nevermind, I see if I can fix both independently :)
<nik90> t1mp: :)
<t1mp> gventuri: hello
<t1mp> gventuri: for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1381008 do you have exact specs for the switch size, or maybe a screenshot with a grid of grid-units overlaid?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381008 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[SDK] Switch is too large" [High,In progress]
<nik90> t1mp: doesn't https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/FKDbZuATiIbIrb2d6merZE1eC1ZJRf4Awz7ZFIIVvEDSfSbJbrAWWmZeMCZAt5FG show that?
<t1mp> nik90: I get a 403 on that
<t1mp> but the link in the bug description works
<nik90> ah..
<balloons> nik90, ok, so I think I'm left now with an anchoring problem as the fields go offscreen now :-)
<t1mp> nik90: ahh, yes
<t1mp> nik90: you are right. The link has two images in it and I was looking at the wrong one :) thanks
<nik90> t1mp: yw
<nik90> balloons: well if they go offscreen, the user will need to scroll the page up to see more of the content..
<nik90> or may be I am misunderstanding this...got a screenshot?
<t1mp> nik90: actually it appears to me that the doc is showing the old (large) size
<t1mp> but maybe the image is just a higher resolution
<balloons> nik90, lol.. So the app has a few textareas on screen. The top 3 work fine with the keyboard covering the bottom. The last one needs to move up when the keyboard appears so you can see what you are typing. That's the behavoir I would like
<nik90> I am not sure, best wait for giorgio then
<balloons> the behavoir I have now is the entire page moves up anytime I tap into a textarea
<balloons> that means the top textareas all go offscreen when you edit them
<nik90> balloons: hmm, I will have to run it to understand better..but I think that's the bug I faced when I was trying to add a flickable to your app :P
<nik90> balloons: does rev 12, have the issue?
<balloons> nik90, yes. take rev 12 and add     anchorToKeyboard: true
<balloons> note it's anchor, not anchors :-)
<balloons> nik90, apparently the behavoir I'm after (which is a sensible default really) used to work. Something seems to have changed in the newer images that causes the field to be hidden on entry
<balloons> that is, without a flickable or the anchor property, etc.. My old code
<gventuri> t1mp: What file are you looking at?
<nik90> balloons: I am pretty sure the textfield was covered by the keyboard in older images as well..well atleast that was my personal experience when trying to submit feedback
<nik90> balloons: I get an error file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.nskaggs.feedback/0.3/feedback.qml:181 Cannot assign to non-existent property "head" when trying to run rev 12..
<t1mp> gventuri: I was looking at the file that shows all the components, but I didn't realize that there was another file with the grid-overlay, exactly what I was looking for :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu-on-air is on now!
<balloons> nik90, that's your header changes. I should have just left them out I guess
<t1mp> gventuri: so my problem is already solved
<balloons> nik90, I pushed rev15 which is what I'm working with atm
<gventuri> t1mp: indeed
<gventuri> t1mp: can you double check the checkbox as well
<t1mp> gventuri: okay
<gventuri> t1mp: if it's the right size
<gventuri> t1mp: since you are there
<nik90> balloons: yeah I get the issue you have...it is so strange
<nik90> balloons: I use flickables on a daily basic, :/
<balloons> nik90, well is it a bug, or just a poor layout I've used or ?
<nik90> balloons: well I think it is a bug in your code, though I am unable to debug it. I am going to start fresh with 4-5 textfield similar to your app and see if I can reproduce the issue
<balloons> nik90, I'm happy to redesign the app.. It needs some actual UI love. I have none to give it
<balloons> and the current issues are systematic of the UI layout
<balloons> nik90, any luck?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSTmkvn060E
<nik90> balloons: apply the following codediff http://paste.ubuntu.com/8823226/
<nik90> balloons: that should fix the issue
<mhall119> rpadovani: "I prefer writing code than watching TV haha." so it's not just me :)
<balloons> nik90, oO
<balloons> nik90, ohh nice, that makes sense
<nik90> balloons: do you code in qtc?
<balloons> yep
<nik90> it looks like your indentation is messed up..can you press Ctrl+A andn then ctrl+I to autoindent the code
<balloons> nik90, I was looking for something that would do that, thanks
<nik90> I didn't want to do it (despite my innerself compelling me to do so) since it would generate a huge codediff
<nik90> ;)
<mihir> popey: I don't see any session on calendar for uos, have you created on?
<popey> I have but it's not scheduled
<popey> you guys need to say when
<mihir> one*
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/all/ it's there
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/all/
<popey> bah
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22343/calendar-planning/
<mihir> popey: okay I see,  need to ask Kunal first
<mihir> rpadovani: what's best time for you on calculator
<rpadovani> mhall119, I only watch only one tv series, and I watch it on demand on pc when I want to relax :-)
<aquarius> what's the best way to lay out an Ubuntu app which has a textbox at the top and then a listview below which is longer than the screen? If we didn't have the header, I'd just put the textbox at the top of the screen and then have the listview in a flickable taking up the rest of the screen... but with the scrollaway header, I'm a bit confused how to do it
<aquarius> I do not want the textbox to scroll away.
<nik90> aquarius: then why don't you make the header not scrollaway and then put the textfield in the header?
<aquarius> 'cos that's not what headers are for, right
<aquarius> ?
<nik90> well something headers shows important stuff and disabling its scrollaway behavior is acceptable
<nik90> but anyway, why put the textfield and the listview inside a column?
<aquarius> why put?
<nik90> let the column fill the entire page, this way the textfield is always shown in the top and the listview below it will scroll as expected
<nik90> I meant "why not put"
<aquarius> um. I don't think it works like that, does it?
<nik90> you mean design wise or technically?
<aquarius> technically
<nik90> technically, I don't see why it shouldn't work.
<aquarius> 'cos the whole column scrolls away?
<nik90> no it won't since the column is set the fill the entire page by anchors.fill: parent
<nik90> and the listview height: parent.height - textfield.height
<aquarius> confused what happens to the header then
<nik90> the header won't move or be affected in anyway
<aquarius> right. but I *want* the header to scroll away :)
<nik90> although I understand your problem now
<nik90> right
<nik90> aquarius: how about placing the textfield inside the listview header component? http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-listview.html#header-prop
<nik90> I haven't used this before
<nik90> bah nevermind, since it will still not hide the header I think
<aquarius> hm, header of a listview! didn't know about that
<aquarius> how do I put my installed emulator on a different channel?
<popey> aquarius: --channel=foo
<popey> when you create the emulator
<aquarius> creating the emulator doesn't offer a channel option (I do it from Ubuntu SDK) -- I can pick "devel", "devel-proposed", and "stable", and that's it :(
<popey> you can do it from the command line...
<aquarius> popey, ah, I'm not supposed to be able to upgrade an emulator from Ubuntu SDK?
<aquarius> ok, if that's the way, I'll file a bug about it :)
<popey> upgrade yes
<popey> change channel.. thats different
<popey> oh sorry, I'm confusing emulator and kit
<popey> brainfart
<aquarius> yeah -- I can't see how to switch the channel of an emulator (and perhaps that is indeed not doable, and that's arguably correct), but I can't see how to *create* an emulator with a particular channel either. I created one with "devel", and I'm already being told in bugs that it's out of date, despite being about only a six week old release ;)
<nik90> aquarius: via command line I create emulators by, "ubuntu-emulator create myemulator --arch=i386 --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09"
<nik90> replace the channel with whatever you choose to
<aquarius> and that will add that emulator to the devices pane in Ubuntu SDK?
<nik90> Qtcreator at the moment, provides the option to select devel, devel-proposed channels but not rtm..I believe there is a critical bug about this already
<nik90> yes
<aquarius> OK
<aquarius> I did look for a bug about it but couldn't find one :)
 * nik90 looks for it
<nik90> aquarius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1387299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387299 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Need to be able to create emulators for other image channels" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> aah: "image channels" is the magic phrase here!
<aquarius> cheers
 * aquarius affects-me's the bug
<nik90> looks like it has been fixed...just waiting to be released...you are in luck ;)
<aquarius> ya, noticed that :) I shall wait for the fix to arrive, yay!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-05
<jdstrand> popey: hey, I'm not sure what is going on with akari-- the upstream trunk has 0.1.3 but the store has 0.1.5. I just submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/akari/akari-fixes/+merge/240667 to upstream. if we are updating akari somewhere else, can we get that patch applied?
<liuxg> does anyone know how to add some music tracks to my Nexus 4 device? Is there anyway to copy over via PC?
<mihir> popey: ping , Morning
<mihir> popey: i have responded on both the emails.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Stress Awareness Day! :-D
<DanChapman> dpm, Good Morning :-) do i remember correctly, yesterady you said reminders ships it evernote account provider with the app? I'm trying to figure out what's needed to get an outlook.com provider setup, but there seems to be little documentation around this :-)
<dpm> hey DanChapman, morning
<dpm> DanChapman, sorry, got into another conversation. Yes, Reminders ships the Evernote account provider in the click package
<dpm> hi penk, how are you getting on with the scope integration in Reminders? Have you had a chance to test https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/libqtevernote/+merge/239496 ?
<mzanetti> o/
<dpm> hey :)
<penk> dpm: hi, yes tested that against reminder-app, works, am working on the scope
<penk> dpm: also lp:~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler works for me
<mzanetti> penk: please add an "Approve" comment to those merge proposals then
<mzanetti> dpm: just came across this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1384286
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384286 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "add directory allowing scopes and apps to share data" [High,Confirmed]
<penk> mzanetti: ok
<penk> dpm: is it possible we start our weekly meeting 15mins earlier?
<dpm> penk, works for me. Let me ask mzanetti and rpadovani - would it work for you guys to start the reminders weekly meeting 15 mins earlier?
<DanChapman> dpm right.. thanks :-) I'll go dig around reminders then and see how it's done
<dpm> t1mp, I asked this question on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/545483/whats-the-difference-between-optionselector-and-itemselector - and now I noticed this comment -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1384726/comments/4 - do you have more insight on that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384726 in Ubuntu UX "Allow an official way to achieve a "flat" ItemSelector appearance" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<mzanetti> dpm: worksforme
<dpm> DanChapman, one thing to bear in mind is that the Reminders authentication plugin for Evernote is slighly more complex because it uses the Evernote API to get the account name. You can start simple and just create a plugin that uses oauth for authentication, it's just a bunch of files with little to no code at all (a Main.qml file you can get a template for from other online accounts in the system)
<dpm> this might not give you the account name, but for starters it should easily get you going with creating the authentication plugin
<penk> mzanetti: approved, thanks https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/libqtevernote/+merge/239496
<DanChapman> dpm, ahh ok great i'll take a look at the others aswell then. Thanks!! :-)
<t1mp> dpm: I'd say it was a mistake that we have them both
<t1mp> dpm: basically one is in Ubuntu.Components, and one in Ubuntu.Components.ListItems, and their visuals are slightly different
<t1mp> zsombi: is anything like an itemselector planned for the new list items?
<zsombi> t1mp: kinda yes, the ListItem.expansion is about to provide the base for that. However content must be given manually to have teh same things we have now in ItemSelector
<zsombi> t1mp: perhaps we can provide a different ItemSelector which is based on ListItem and provides same template as the current ItemSelector... and a bit more flexible if possible ;)
<t1mp> zsombi: okay, eventually we can ^W^W^W^W yeah what you just said :)
<dpm> t1mp, so we should start telling app devs not to use OptionSelector and use ItemSelector instead?
<t1mp> gventuri: good timing. There was some discussion about itemselector vs optionselector
<t1mp> dpm: I think we will keep them both for now, until we have the new list items and then a new selector based on those, and then they will both become deprecated
<t1mp> zsombi: ^do you agree?
<zsombi> t1mp: I do
<t1mp> good :)
<dpm> hi gventuri, so to give you some more context, I asked this question to t1mp -> "I asked this question on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/545483/whats-the-difference-between-optionselector-and-itemselector - and now I noticed this comment -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1384726/comments/4 - do you have more insight on that?"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384726 in Ubuntu UX "Allow an official way to achieve a "flat" ItemSelector appearance" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<zsombi> t1mp: fyi: I'm moving the panels (ListItemPanel, ListItemSelectionPanel) to the theme
<zsombi> t1mp: in this way themes can provide different designs if needed
<zsombi> t1mp: and subtheming will also be good with it ;)
<rpadovani> dpm, is tomorrow, right? It's ok for me
<dpm> cool, thanks rpadovani
<dpm> penk, time changed to 15 mins earlier
<t1mp> zsombi: hmm
<t1mp> zsombi: I think we can land the basic new list items even before we review the panels
<t1mp> zsombi: the panels are only the contents right?
<zsombi> t1mp: no, the panels are the ones which provide the visualization o fthe actions...
<zsombi> t1mp: so it's in teh base functionality of the list item
<zsombi> t1mp: what you are talking about are the list item layouts
<t1mp> ah
<t1mp> yeah I got confused
<t1mp> zsombi: I'd say the API to define the actions is part of the list item, and the panel itself the theme
<zsombi> t1mp: that's what I'm after now, to move those things to teh theme
<gventuri> dpm: Hi. Yes I confirm what I said on Launchpad ;-)
<t1mp> gventuri: was there a conceptual difference, or do they just look different?
<t1mp> gventuri: as zsombi and I discussed before, we will just keep both around for now. So I guess the design guidelines will just recommend the OptionSelector
<t1mp> gventuri: as I see it, only the visuals are different now
<zsombi> t1mp: gventuri: uhh, guys, pls decide where we go: OptionSelector always has a shape around the items, ItemSelector shouldn't have those...
<gventuri> zsombi: t1mp: OptionSelector must go...
<zsombi> gventuri: in or out?
<zsombi> gventuri: or away?
<gventuri> Going forward, we are not using the ubuntu shape to embed controls
<gventuri> including time picker etc.
<gventuri> away!!!
<gventuri> zsombi: I assume ListitemSelector will have much better customisation options
<gventuri> zsombi: as we discussed
<zsombi> gventuri: oh, yes
<gventuri> zsombi: cool
<gventuri> zsombi: the optionSelector is dead for me
<gventuri> zsombi: long live ItemSelector
<zsombi> gventuri: thank you!
<t1mp> gventuri: that sounds so mean
<zsombi> gventuri: long live until further notice :D
<gventuri> zsombi: and please let's keep the expansion in
<zsombi> gventuri: I have it on my todo list
<dpm> gventuri, zsombi, t1mp, does the answer to my own question look reasonable to you guys? http://askubuntu.com/q/545483/9781
<zsombi> dpm: yes, until further notice :)
<dpm> ok, thanks :)
<t1mp> dpm: w.r.t. the ubuntushape, it is the opposite, in general we do NOT want to embed UbuntuShapes in the controls
<t1mp> dpm: w.r.t. the ubuntushape, it is the opposite, in general we do NOT want to embed UbuntuShapes in the controls
<t1mp> gventuri: ^ correct?
<brendand> popey, when will this calculator update be available? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1365564
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365564 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Please remove text input annotations completely" [High,Fix committed]
<dpm> t1mp, yeah, I meant that the plan going forward is to deprecate that. Let me rephrase it to make it clear
<t1mp> dpm: or did you mean "deprecate (OptionSelector and embedding UbuntuShapes in controls)"
<dpm> yep :)
<zsombi> t1mp: oh, man, it feels so good to have the panels in teh theme ;)
<t1mp> :)
<zsombi> t1mp: that also means that we must move the backgroundColor/foregroundColor from ListItemActions to ListItem. The reason is that ListItem is the only styleable component so far. And it is more likely that ListItems want to visualize teh actions differently than to use a ListItemActions which has "hardcoded" visualization.
<t1mp> zsombi: hold on..
<t1mp> zsombi: the ListItemActions can be an API that is used for defining the actions, it doesn't have to have a hardcoded visualization
<t1mp> zsombi: like the header's PageHeadConfiguration (page.head.config). It contains the actions, foreground color, ...
<t1mp> but the visualization is completely separate
<popey> brendand: let me take a look
<popey> brendand: ah excellent, it landed...
<popey> Mirv: could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calculator-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.339_all.click to the store when you get a moment, thanks!
<brendand> popey, in the meanwhile i'll just take that...
<brendand> yoink!
<popey> heh
<dpm> hi akiva-thinkpad, thanks for proposing the sessions for the online summit next week. I see there you've filed a few - just to confirm, are you going to attend/drive the sessions you're proposing?
<dpm> argh, a second too late
<dpm> hi akiva-thinkpad, thanks for proposing the sessions for the online summit next week. I see there you've filed a few - just to confirm, are you going to attend/drive the sessions you're proposing?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, but right now the panel delegate is hardcoded in ListItemActions. What I'm doing I take that into ListItem, and that will take it from the theme
<aquarius> I thought that if I had a Page containing a Column as the sole content of my MainView, then the SDK made sure that the content was scrollable for me?
<nik90> aquarius: no, that would be a flickable or a listview
<dpm> aquarius, I think you need to wrap it in a Flickable
<nik90> not a column
<aquarius> ok, I'll stick it in a flickable then
<nik90> or what dpm said would work as well
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, ah yah; I'll have to double check
<akiva-thinkpad> For go; I wanted to see if a go developer would come in and do a proposition. Its probably too late to do that now.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, I think the topics are really good, but before approving the session, we need to make sure that there is someone to run the session
<akiva-thinkpad> yep; exactly.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<mivoligo> mzanetti: have a time?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hit me
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I reported few bugs just now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also I put new UI for tower info dialog into the drive
<mzanetti> mivoligo: nice :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: size of the current dialog is that you can see level pause dialog under it :)
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> cool, will fix those bugs and implement the design
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :) great
<mzanetti> mivoligo: for the adding tower I just change it how we discussed it via mail?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> if field is selected and user clicks on tower -> add the tower
<mzanetti> if no field is selected and user clicks on tower -> open tower info dialog
<mzanetti> ack
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think when the field is not selected, the cost should disappear from the tower
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> I'll play around with it a bit and you can then tell me how to improve it :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you also implement the right colours everywhere?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... I thought I had that already
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but wanted to talk about that:
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hit me :D
<mzanetti> so we have UbuntuColors. Which define some red, green, blue etc
<mzanetti> but they are a bit different then your definitions
<mzanetti> somehow I feel it'd be nice to go with the standard ubuntu definitions
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can I see these colors somewhere?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you still on trusty or have you upgraded to utopic?
<mivoligo> have utopic in vbox
<mzanetti> ah, then you should be able to just create a qml file with a rectangle and set color to
<mzanetti> UbuntuColors.green
<mzanetti> UbuntuColors.orange
<mzanetti> etc
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> I'll do that
<mzanetti> mivoligo: make sure to import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<mzanetti> mivoligo: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UbuntuColors/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: apart from that, in machines-vs-machines.qml at the top, there are the color definitions for the game
<mzanetti> I think it should be used everywhere, if it isn't please file bugs (or just tell me in IRC)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have black text on the Play! button for example
<mzanetti> hmm... I see...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: the dots are completely black too
<mzanetti> right... ok. need to fix some stuff then
<davmor2> popey, ahayzen: there are a few laggy bits but I think that is mostly because images were still loading, once all the images were in I didn't find anything particularly awful with the music app
<mivoligo> mzanetti: one more thing about the gameplay
<Mirv> popey: calculator uploaded to the store
<ahayzen> davmor2, thanks for testing :), is this basically what you are describing with the slow images? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1387816
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387816 in Ubuntu Music App "Card view can be slow to load thumbnails" [Medium,In progress]
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I noticed you don't get any money when selling some towers. I don't know if it's not finished yet or you just forget :D
<popey> thanks Mirv
<popey> davmor2: yeah, i get that too
<popey> once loaded it's fine
<popey> brendand: new calc hit the store, yay for automated reviews!
<mzanetti> mivoligo: right... tower prices are not correct yet
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I wanted to a) implement the changed add logic and b) wait for all the level backgrounds before finishing off the level pack
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I have a good idea how to do it now, but each change influences the gameplay and the level difficulty
<davmor2> ahayzen: yeap, but things like scrolling feel slower while all the images are loading, once loaded it speeds up I'm assuming it is simply the level of memory and cpu being used to load the image and display them as well as moving the display etc
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so that's why I decided to not tweak them any more right now until the rest is finished...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: in other words: I have to do the backgrounds :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, yeah, at some point yes. don't want to put pressure on you though...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I know :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: speaking of backgrounds: can we have bridges and tunnels?
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah that makes sense...also i is know the 'cardview' is slow because it attempt to load *all* of the thumbnails at once...and loads them backwards just to make it worse ;) lol
<mzanetti> mivoligo: we could, but it's not implemented
<mzanetti> mivoligo: we can have crossings though
<mivoligo> mzanetti: they working right now?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :) good, so I'll concentrate on the backgrounds now
<mzanetti> col
<mzanetti> cool
<mivoligo> coool
<mzanetti> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: oh, one more thing
<mivoligo> mzanetti: some time ago I put sound settings icon into the drive, so you can use it
<mzanetti> ah ok, cool.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, haven't been very active in the last 3 weeks. there was the sprint and then last weekend my bday...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: will ramp up again soon
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm guilty too
<mivoligo> mzanetti: anyway, I'm now thinking about these backgrounds and then we finish the UI
<mzanetti> yep. shouldn't be too much left to do
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, see you around :)
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> o/
<davmor2> charles, nik90: I know how much you love my bugs.  Fresh install with --revision -40 (image 102), Set timezone to New York 22:25, upgrade to the latest image alarm is now magically 04:25 :)
<davmor2> charles, nik90: I know how much you love my bugs.  Fresh install with --revision -40 (image 102), Set timezone to New York, set an alarm at 22:25 (sorry missed some words there), upgrade to the latest image alarm is now magically 04:25 :)
<aquarius> Can I style the popup that appears when I use a Slider component? In particular, make it appear somewhere other than above the slider?
<mzanetti> aquarius: I don't think so
<aquarius> bah
<mzanetti> aquarius: well, shouldn't be too hard to implement your own one
<aquarius> not too hard, but there are a bunch of fiddly interactions with it
<aquarius> hence why I prefer using existing components where I can...
<mzanetti> yeah... but I guess you'd have the same issues if you'd change/restyle the existing once
<mzanetti> one
<aquarius> mzanetti, you might have an idea about my larger problem, here
<mzanetti> you might want to reconsider the reason why the default position doesn't work for you :)
<aquarius> imagine a Page, with a header, containing a listview. If I scroll the listview, the header disappears, and comes back if I scroll up. Hooray
<aquarius> however. I would like, at the top of the listview, a text box
<aquarius> and I want the text box to always be on screen
<mzanetti> meh
<aquarius> the app is trivial -- a text box for text, and a listview of that text in all fonts.
<mzanetti> you still want the header moving?
<mzanetti> if you keep the header fixed, this shouldn't be too hard... but the moving header in the SDK is quite a hack actually and only working properly when the first item in there is a ListView
<aquarius> but... I don't know how to get the magic header scrollability vanish stuff if the listview isn't the only child of a Page
<aquarius> right. I don't want the header to stay fixed because, well, it takes up about a fifth of the screen :P
<aquarius> (not quite that much, perhaps)
<mzanetti> so what the header does is to set topMargin (*NOT* anchors.topMargin) on the ListView
<mzanetti> you might be able to play around with that and increase that
<aquarius> hm
<mzanetti> or you could try to use the header property of the ListView
<mzanetti> and put your textbos in there
<aquarius> sneaky
<aquarius> nik90 suggested the listview header thing, but I couldn't get it to do anything :)
<mzanetti> aquarius: I think you need to use a Component for it
<mzanetti> like described in the first reply here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8089522/qml-listview-header-and-footer-items
<aquarius> do toolbar items have to be one of the actual Toolbar things, like a ToolbarBUtton? Or can I put a slider in the toolbar?
<mzanetti> you can't
<aquarius> the docs say "However, it is possible to include non-ToolbarButton Items inside ToolbarItems", but the only example given is a Button, which only has tap interactions, not slide interactions
<mzanetti> oh... well, if a button works, I don't see a reason why a slider would not
<aquarius> maybe I'll give that a try
<mzanetti> I thought you can't put visual things in there, as Action {} is a non-visual item only holding information that the header draws itself
<nerochiaro> artmello: hi, do you think you will have time at some point this week to see if it is possible to replace the custom header in the camera photo roll with the header+mainview from the SDK ?
<mzanetti> my info on that might be outdated though
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> now that tools appear in the header, rather than the drag-up-from-the-bottom toolbar, it seems that you can only put ToolbarButtons in it
<aquarius> bah, again
<aquarius> and the example on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.ToolbarItems/ is wrong, mhall119
 * aquarius files a bug
<artmello> nerochiaro: yes, I could take a look on that this week
<nerochiaro> artmello: thanks. please email me the branch when you do, if you don't see me here in irc
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1389711 filed.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389711 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Toolbar documentation suggests any widget can go in tools, which is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<artmello> nerochiaro: sure
<nik90> davmor2: image 40? Which channel is this?
<davmor2> nik90: -40 it goes back 40 images so the image is 102
<nik90> davmor2: ah
<davmor2> nik90: see not in brackets after the -40 :)
<davmor2> s/not/note :)
<nik90> davmor2: I think there was some change in EDS related to timezone changes ...can you reproduce it with the current image?
<nik90> davmor2: as in, set an alarm for 10:00 and then change the timezone, does that change the alarm?
<davmor2> nik90: I was testing ota so it would need to be triggered in an ota
<davmor2> nik90: by going back 40 images you effectively trigger a fresh install but with data on
<nik90> davmor2: well, after rtm, we will ota at which point this should work as expected since there wouldn't any more critical changes like that in the rtm distro?
<nik90> between 102 and 142, a lot could have changed...but that doesn't mean a lot wil change between 142 and 182 for instance
<davmor2> nik90: yes but between rtm and ota 2 there could still be a lot of changes and that is what we are looking for now :)  shaking the tree so to speak
<davmor2> nik90: no but again it would be enough of a delta to trigger a full install which again might corrupt data
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I am not sure if charles brought this up with you, but there is a bug where when a single type alarm is triggered, it does not get automatically disabled or deleted by the system. And you mentioned that this is something indicator-datetime should do since it is the one which triggers the alarm.
<nik90> zsombi: well charles fixed it by making indicator-datetime disable the alarm via the tasks.ics file. However the clock app does not update automatically to reflect the change.
<nik90> only on restarting the clock app does it show the single type alarm as disabled.
<nik90> this is all still in a branch and hasn't been released yet
<balloons> nik90, so the resolution on everything I thought I would share. Nothing seemed to work out, so I did something interesting. I hid the non text areas when keyboard appears and shrunk the boxes slighlty too
<mhall119> aquarius: what's wrong about it?
<popey> mhall119: 14:03:50 < aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1389711 filed.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389711 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Toolbar documentation suggests any widget can go in tools, which is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> I believe you could in the bottom-edge toolbars in 14.04
<popey> yeah, he says that in the bug i think
<mhall119> ah, it's present in the 14.10 docs too, he originally linked to 14.04 docs
<mhall119> here in IRC
<mhall119> so yeah, that's for the uitk developers to fix in the -doc packages
<mhall119> I'm not sure ToolbarItems can be used at all with the header toolbar, it may only work with useDeprecatedToolbar: true
<mhall119> in which case it might be accurate, but needs to be clarified
<nik90> balloons: didn't the code diff I provided yesterday work out?
<t1mp> aquarius: I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1389711
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389711 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Toolbar documentation suggests any widget can go in tools, which is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> I'm having trouble with themes
<jdstrand> I understand how to do this:
<jdstrand> Component.onCompleted: {
<jdstrand>   Theme.name = 'Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark'
<jdstrand> }
<jdstrand> that works fine (though, there are various bind loop detected errors
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> but what I'd really like to do is define my own theme
<jdstrand> I created a qmldir, MainViewStyle.qml, Palette.qml and parent_theme in Themes/Foo
<jdstrand> but when I do:
<jdstrand> Component.onCompleted: {
<jdstrand>   Theme.name = 'Themes.Foo'
<jdstrand> }
<balloons> nik90, no it didn't. I'd rather work on using the new header next. But othe rprojects take my attention for now
<balloons> nik90, at least for me it didn't work so good
<jdstrand> I get "Theme not found: " "Foo"
<balloons> nik90, it did help me with the solution I ended up using, and I learned some tricks, so thank you much for all the help
<jdstrand> I have a qmldir in Themes too, but don't know how to setup the import line
<jdstrand> (I may not know a lot more than that :)
<zsombi> nik90: still around?
<nik90> balloons: np
<nik90> zsombi: yeah
<zsombi> nik90: seems EDS sends the change while the app is in background, which means that when the app is waken up, it won't get the signal anymore.
<zsombi> nik90: have you tried the same in desktop?
<nik90> zsombi: no I haven't tried it on the desktop. Since the branch is a wip, I haven't tested it yet
<zsombi> nik90: yeah...
<zsombi> nik90: the situation is as said: we need a refresh to be invoked every time the app gets foreground.
<nik90> does an app go to background when there is a snap notification shown?
<nik90> if that's the case, then that should be simple enough to implement in the clock app
<t1mp> nik90: do you want to host this one? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22338/ubuntu-touch-component-store/
<nik90> t1mp: I created that session, so yes
<nik90> t1mp: although I am contemplating a little about it
<nik90> ;)
<t1mp> nik90: it is not a bad idea
<t1mp> just not something we can help a lot with because we have our hands full with the official UITK
<t1mp> nik90: shall I wait with scheduling it until you finish contemplating? :)
<nik90> t1mp: yeah that would be best. I am working on a prototype for it. If it goes well, then it might be worth having the session.
<t1mp> ok, cool
<jdstrand> zsombi: istr you did the themes work for Ubuntu. how does an app developer override the/provide a theme?
<zsombi> jdstrand: it's pretty cumbersome, you can to it in the MainView in Components.onCompleted: Theme.name = "your.theme.name"
<jdstrand> zsombi: right, but did you see backscroll? I can't seem to be able to find "you.theme.name" if I define my own theme
<jdstrand> I really don't know what I'm doing, but basically, I took the SuruDark theme's files, modified them a bit and then put them in a directory in my tree, sprinkling in qmldirs
<zsombi> jdstrand: no, did not scroll back, I did not see my name there mentioned :)
<zsombi> jdstrand: so
<jdstrand> heh, that's fine
<zsombi> jdstrand: in this case, your.theme.name should be stored relative to your app's folder
<t1mp> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1389759 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389759 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tutorial on theming" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> jdstrand: like <appfolder>/your/theme/name
<jdstrand> and what is 'name'?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, I know...
<jdstrand> a directory with the MainViewStyle.qml  Palette.qml  parent_theme?
<zsombi> jdstrand: 'name' what? Theme.name? it's a proeprty, the name of the theme to be used
<t1mp> zsombi: but now there is a bug so we can track ideas and progress :)
<zsombi> t1mp: no, sh...
<zsombi> :D
<zsombi> t1mp: first we need subtheming and then we document this
<jdstrand> zsombi: ie, should I have <appfolder>/your/theme/name/MainViewStyle.qml, <appfolder>/your/theme/name/Palette.qml and <appfolder>/your/theme/name/parent_theme?
<zsombi> jdstrand: no, you don't need all of them. you can do as SuruDark theme is done, so you need a :parent" file which tells what theme your are deriving from, then have only the styles you want to chane, or the Palette if that's the only thing you wanna change
<jdstrand> zsombi: that is what I was trying to get at
<jdstrand> zsombi: so, I create <appfolder>/your/theme/name/parent_theme
<jdstrand> it has something like:
<jdstrand> Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance
<jdstrand> then if all I want to do is fiddle with colors, <appfolder>/your/theme/name/Palette.qml
<zsombi> jdstrand: ah, and forgot that the MainViewStyle will screw your theme selection :/
<jdstrand> so I should omit MainViewStyle?
<zsombi> jdstrand: so you may want to rewrite that component completely :(
<zsombi> jdstrand: you need to declare a MainViewStyle of your own
<jdstrand> zsombi: ok, so, yeah, I had: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8837588/
<zsombi> jdstrand: unfortunately teh default one will chose between Ambiance and SuruDark/SuruGradiemnt depending on teh backgroindCiolor/header/footerColors set
<zsombi> jdstrand: that's not enough :(
<jdstrand> zsombi: what else is needed?
<jdstrand> is this the bit with the Binding stuff?
<jdstrand> eg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~savilerow-team/savilerow/trunk/view/head:/src/system/custom/xdg/data/themes/Ubuntu/Custom/MainViewStyle.qml
<zsombi> jdstrand: you can have whatever there, MainViewStyle has no public API (yet)
<aquarius> t1mp, ah, nice, am looking at the page header stuff now. Clearly the docs should have made that reference for me, as you note :)
<zsombi> jdstrand: so you can just have a Rectangle with your prefered color, or you can take teh color from MainView (styledItem.backgroundColor)
<jdstrand> zsombi: oh, I think I responded to the wrong thing. is this sufficient to get me started with playing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8837588/
<jdstrand> zsombi: or do I need to do something more like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~savilerow-team/savilerow/trunk/view/head:/src/system/custom/xdg/data/themes/Ubuntu/Custom/MainViewStyle.qml
<zsombi> jdstrand: it all depends what you want :) if you want a solid fill, no need for gradients or two items, you can have a simple Rectangle {z: -1; color: styledItem.backgroundColor }
<zsombi> jdstrand: and forgot anchors.fill: parent
<jdstrand> zsombi: I'm not being clear. you said the default will only choose between two themes. I thought you were saying I needed to do something extra for it to recognize my theme
<zsombi> jdstrand: yes, you need to disable the logic that recognizes the two hardcoded themes (the stuff below line 53 in the MainViewStyle)
<zsombi> jdstrand: you can do that by writing your own MainViewStyle.qml in your app's theme
<zsombi> jdstrand: no need to derive from Ambiance, just write your own stuff
<zsombi> jdstrand: so, your MainViewStyle.qml could be
<zsombi> import QtQuick 2.2
<zsombi> Rectangle {
<zsombi> anchors.fill: parent
<zsombi> color: styledItem.backgroundColor
<zsombi> z: -1
<zsombi> }
<zsombi> jdstrand: that's it
<zsombi> jdstrand: the thing is that if you derive from Ambiance's MainViewStyle, that will be driving you out from your theme
<jdstrand> zsombi: is this what you are talking about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8837747/
<jdstrand> I think you are saying I need to remove a few things
<zsombi> jdstrand: uh, no, the theme.Foo/MainViewStyle.qml is wrong
 * jdstrand really has no idea what he is doing with themes :)
<jdstrand> can you tell?
<zsombi> jdstrand: just did ^^^^
<jdstrand> no, 'can you tell' was a joke on me not knowing what I'm doing
<zsombi> jdstrand: :D
<jdstrand> zsombi: what should theme/Foo/MainViewStyle.qml have for just a bare bones 'here is how you start with theming'?
<zsombi> 18:09 zsombi: jdstrand: so, your MainViewStyle.qml could be
<zsombi> 18:09 zsombi: import QtQuick 2.2
<zsombi> 18:09 zsombi: Rectangle {
<zsombi> 18:09 zsombi: anchors.fill: parent
<zsombi> 18:09 zsombi: color: styledItem.backgroundColor
<zsombi> 18:09 zsombi: z: -1
<zsombi> 18:09 zsombi: }
<zsombi> jdstrand: you keep deriving your MainViewStyle from Ambieance's MainViewStyle, but you don't have to
<jdstrand> zsombi: so, having the ambiance import in the MainViewStyle.qml means I am deriving from it?
<zsombi> jdstrand: more precisely you shouldn't derive from it at all, because if you do, the ancestor MainViewStyle will drive your theme out.
<zsombi> jdstrand: that alone doesn't mean
<zsombi> jdstrand: but the line 52 from http://paste.ubuntu.com/8837747/ does
<jdstrand> ok, so I've adjusted MainViewStyle.qml to remove the ambiance import and the binding. then I'm using in my main.qml:
<jdstrand> import "themes"
<jdstrand> Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = 'themes.Foo'
<jdstrand> it seems to have found it
<zsombi> jdstrand: why don't you use the code I wrote for the MainViewStyle in the chat?
<jdstrand> I thought I did
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8837846/
<zsombi> jdstrand: do you want to have the same coloring as the Ambiance has? (except the automatic theme switching)
<zsombi> jdstrand: :D
<zsombi> jdstrand: you're doing "recursive" typing
<zsombi> jdstrand: get rid of the topmost MainViewStyle {
<zsombi> jdstrand: just use the Rectangle {}
<jdstrand> what I really want is to be able to use the SuruDark palette, and then override one component OptionSelectorStyle.qml
<jdstrand> oh
<zsombi> jdstrand: ok, then we need a bit more complex style, lemme write U one
<jdstrand> zsombi: sorry, use the suru dark palette, with me overriding a few things
<jdstrand> and then override the occasional component's style
<jdstrand> yeah, what I have now needs me to redefine a bunch of style qml files
<jdstrand> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ToolbarItems.qml:139:25: QML ActionItem: Warning: Style ToolbarButtonStyle.qml not found in theme themes.Foo
<jdstrand> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/OptionSelector.qml:220:9: QML StyledItem: Warning: Style OptionSelectorStyle.qml not found in theme themes.Foo
 * jdstrand thought that was what parent_theme was for...
<zsombi> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8837908/
<zsombi> jdstrand: huhh?
<zsombi> jdstrand: parent theme should be SuruDark if you want SuruDark colors as base
<jdstrand> zsombi: sure
<jdstrand> I can change that
<zsombi> jdstrand: but this failure tells me that the Theme engine doesn't find the style from your app...
<jdstrand> and let me do that right now
<jdstrand> ah yes
<jdstrand> I thought it was found, but it wasn't
<jdstrand> QQmlComponent: Component is not ready"Theme not found: " "themes.Foo"
<jdstrand> zsombi: do the qmldirs need to be there?
<zsombi> jdstrand: well, it has to be there only if you derive from it, which is not teh case in your app
<jdstrand> ok, so I moved them aside
 * zsombi checks the theming unit tests again
<jdstrand> I'm using: Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = 'themes.Foo'
<jdstrand> in MainView{}
<jdstrand> do I need to do anything else with the imports?
<zsombi> jdstrand: make sure you import the 1.1 version in teh theme so you get all the palette values
<jdstrand> zsombi: which theme, and where?
<zsombi> jdstrand: I mean wherever you derive
<zsombi> jdstrand: in your OptoipnSelectorStyle.qml
<zsombi> jdstrand: and btw, OptionSelector is deprecated, better use ItemSelector!
<zsombi> jdstrand: which will be rewritten once we get the ListItem out
<jdstrand> right, but ItemSelector had a number of problems. I filed a bug, but that is separate
<zsombi> jdstrand: and in your Palette.qml as well, import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark 1.1
<zsombi> jdstrand: in that way your palette will be based on SuruDark, so you only have to change teh colors you want
<jdstrand> zsombi: ok, I changed Palette.qml
<jdstrand> zsombi: but I don't know what you mean by "I mean wherever you derive"
<jdstrand> I don't know where I derive
<jdstrand> parent_theme?
<jdstrand> MainViewStyle.qml?
<jdstrand> both?
<zsombi> jdstrand: the Palette.qml derives from SuruDark's Palette :)
<jdstrand> zsombi: yes, but you said 'as well' for Palette.qml
<jdstrand> so I did that
<jdstrand> but I didn't do the 1st thing cause I don't know what you are talking about
<zsombi> jdstrand: you said you want to change the OptionSelectorStyle, so you need to derive from the paren't sone, right?
<jdstrand> ok, so in OptionSelectorStyle.qml, I would have that import
<jdstrand> got it
<jdstrand> I am not doing that atm though
<zsombi> jdstrand: ah, ok :)
<jdstrand> I'm just trying to get my main.qml to find the theme
<jdstrand> and it isn't
<zsombi> jdstrand: ok, so you rtheme yet doesn't have anything else just parent_theme, MainViewStyle.qml and Palette.qml
<jdstrand> that is correct
<jdstrand> your MainViewStyle.qml, Palette.qml from SuruDark (with the added import you just gave) and parent_theme that (now) reference SuruDark
<jdstrand> main.qml has:
<jdstrand> import "themes"
<jdstrand> MainView {
<jdstrand> ...
<jdstrand> Component.onCompleted: {
<jdstrand>   Theme.name = 'themes.Foo'
<jdstrand> }
<jdstrand> ...
<zsombi> jdstrand: you don't need to import "themes"
 * jdstrand tries without
<zsombi> jdstrand: it won't do much difference
<jdstrand> "Theme not found: " "themes.Foo"
<zsombi> jdstrand: wth??!
<jdstrand> let me get a simple reproducer
<zsombi> jdstrand: seems we have a BIG bug then!
<zsombi> jdstrand: need to reboot, brb
<zsombi> back
<jdstrand> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8838140/
 * jdstrand wonders if he needs an import in main.qml
<jdstrand> for SuruDark
<zsombi> jdstrand: import for your theme? there shouldn't be needed, the Theme engine loads the theme as files, and creates the style components by loading them as files
<zsombi> jdstrand: so the import "themes" shoudl not be needed
<jdstrand> it was a wild guess. have I mentioned I don't know what I'm doing?
<jdstrand> :)
 * jdstrand is trying to learn
<zsombi> jdstrand: LOL not surprized, we don't have any docs on this
<aquarius> t1mp, can I have multiple pageheadstates? or am I only allowed two, a default one and one other?
<zsombi> jdstrand: and we are trying to make it more robust
<jdstrand> zsombi: could you reproduce with the paste I gave?
<zsombi> jdstrand: and we're introducing the subtheming as well
<zsombi> jdstrand: I'll try
<jdstrand> oh, I left a 'import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark 1.1' in ./themes/Foo/MainViewStyle.qml for testing. removing it doesn't help though
<jdstrand> there was probably an uneeded extra import in Palette.qml too. removing it didn't help either
<zsombi> jdstrand: looking
<zsombi> jdstrand: ok, so the theme did not change after all, checking the reason
<aquarius> do I have to do something special to make icons from the theme work? I'm using iconName: "back" in an action, and I get a black square, and output says "QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/back". (This is running on the emulator.) /usr/share/icons/suru/actions/scalable/back.svg exists on teh device.
<jdstrand> zsombi: thanks for the help and sorry for being a pain. as payback, once I get theme-test working, I'll give the tarball to davidcalle since I know he wants to do a theming tutorial
<zsombi> jdstrand: :D
<zsombi> jdstrand: thx
<zsombi> jdstrand: a tutorial which we will have to update once the subtheming comes
<jdstrand> well, hopefully that will only affect 15.04 frameworks, no?
<zsombi> jdstrand: but it is better to update something we have rather to not have anything
<jdstrand> ie, apps that use the 14.10 frameworks with this stuff would hopefully still work
 * jdstrand nods
<zsombi> jdstrand: yes, 15.04 is the plan for it
<zsombi> jdstrand: the current Theme engine will stay, but we will need something more neat and not a context property, becaus ethat is a pain...
<aquarius> man, none of this pagehead stuff works :(
<zsombi> jdstrand: and all this will apply to 1.2 import of Ubuntu.Components
<jdstrand> that's cool
<jdstrand> zsombi: ah, so you were able to confirm that the theme didn't apply. ok, good. I'm not crazy (though, less good for you)
<jdstrand> well, I'm not crazy cause of *that*
<zsombi> jdstrand: yes, the theme is not found, but I wonder why...
<aquarius> setting head.actions as given in the example at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/ just doesn't seem to show any actions at all, as far as I can tell?
<dpm> t1mp, zsombi, any of you have seen what aquarius is experiencing with black squares on the emulator? ^ I've seen it in the past, but I've not seen the black squares lately
<zsombi> jdstrand: because the "Theme not found" should come ony if teh parent theme is not found...
<zsombi> dpm: I can see black squares everywhere :D
<dpm> yeah, I'm starting to see lights all around me now that I'm nearing my EOD :)
<nik90> aquarius: did you set useDeprecatedToolbars to false in your mainView?
<nik90> aquarius: I wrote that example and it works well in my testing
<aquarius> nik90, yep.
<nik90> do you get any runtime errors?
<zsombi> jdstrand: could you please file a bug for this theming problem?
<jdstrand> sure
<aquarius> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8838430/ is the whole source
<zsombi> jdstrand: thx!!!
<zsombi> jdstrand: just assign to me if you can, so I can follow it tomorrow!!!
 * nik90 runs the example
<aquarius> nik90, it is possible that the pageheadstate is overriding the actions. but if I put two actions in the default pageheadstate, then it screws up when selecting them, afaict ;(
<nik90> aquarius: https://imgur.com/M6zggaf
<aquarius> wtf?
<mihir> popey: yay started merging MRs
<aquarius> that doesn't happen to me
<popey> Ooh!
<nik90> aquarius: I had to move the 2 actions you defined inside the default state
<popey> mihir: awesome stuff! looking forward to trying out the new stuff! :D
<nik90> aquarius: you need to specify which actions you want to show manually in each pageheadstate
<mihir> popey: yup , i have approved both kunal's MP , I am waiting him to review and approve my MPs and we are ready to push in store.
<nik90> aquarius: what did you mean by " but if I put two actions in the default pageheadstate, then it screws up when selecting them, afaict ;("
<popey> mihir: awesome.
<mihir> popey: then I guess we have to think , what needs to be done next, shall we wait for design inputs or just move ahead with the fixing and performance issues.
<aquarius> nik90, right, so then, two things. 1) that example doesn't work if you have pageheadstates, but it doesn't say that :) More importantly, 2) I get both the "states" on top of one another when switching to them. :( Try tapping one of the icons, then go back, then tap the other. I get both the slider *and* the text box on top of one another
<jdstrand> zsombi: what should I file it against, ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<zsombi> jdstrand: yes
<zsombi> jdstrand: and I think I have the fix for it.. or at least I can see that the app's path is not added to the theme lookup list :/
<zsombi> jdstrand: so no wonder it doesn't find it
<aquarius> what the hell? now I can't even deploy; "process:5138): WARNING **: database.vala:794: Manifest in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/org.kryogenix.fontbrowser/0.1/.click/info/org.kryogenix.fontbrowser.manifest is not a JSON object"
<aquarius> I haven't touched the manifest :(
<nik90> aquarius: hmm I get your bug where the pageheadstate contents mix with one other..that's a serious bug!
<zsombi> jdstrand: this engine is ancient enough we thought the app's themes will be stored in ~/.local/share
<aquarius> nik90, it is. It makes pageheadstates unusable :(
<zsombi> jdstrand: it has not been updated for ~1 year now...
<nik90> zsombi: can you see if you can run this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/8838577/ and reproduce the above bug. its quite serious
<zsombi> nik90: what bug?
<nik90> basically run the app -> press the search icon -> press the back icon -> press the webbrowser icon
<nik90> you will notice that the contents of each pageheadstate mix with one other
<nik90> so the whole "state" concept breaks down
<nik90> so you will see the slider and textfield on top of one other
<jdstrand> zsombi: bug #1389792
<ubot5> bug 1389792 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "theme not found when using a user-defined theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389792
<jdstrand> zsombi: ah!
<jdstrand> zsombi: I'm guessing this is definitely something for OTA
<jdstrand> zsombi: should I bring it up to the PM team?
<zsombi> jdstrand: I'd say so... however apps are not really using this rigt now
<zsombi> jdstrand: you can, however if apps are not using it, it won't be so crucial
<jdstrand> zsombi: no, they aren't, but this is about the developer story. developer's can't change the theming, and I think that is a problem (it's been hugely frustrating for me)
<zsombi> jdstrand: yes, I agree :(
<zsombi> jdstrand: ok, let's see what PMs are gonna say about it
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: fyi, bug #1389792. I was thinking 'high' and 'ota-1'. what do you think?
<ubot5> bug 1389792 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "theme not found when using a user-defined theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389792
<zsombi> nik90: ah, that one! that bug (or a similar one) has been already repoprted to header, t1mp?
<nik90> zsombi: well I remember ahayzen reporting it, but that only happened when switching between different pages. This bug happens within the same page itself.
<nik90> so essentially we are limiting the developer to using only 2 pageheadstates to avoid this bug
<ahayzen> nik90, oh the searching bug?
<zsombi> nik90: doesn't matter, similar problem
<zsombi> jdstrand: one question: will the launcher set teh current dir to the path the app is launched?
<jdstrand> zsombi: yes, a chdir to the install dir happens on launch. it is safe to use relative paths
 * zsombi wonders how can we get the path to the app's theme 
<zsombi> jdstrand: ok, good, so I don't have to do any magic, I can use QDir::currentPath() then, thx
<zsombi> jdstrand: ok, seems to be a one liner :)
<zsombi> jdstrand: or not :D
<zsombi> I get loads of binding loops now...
<zsombi> anyways, will continue tomorrow
<jdstrand> note, I see binding loops when I just set the theme to SuruDark
<jdstrand> (ie, not trying to do any of this user-defined theming)
<zsombi> t1mp: damn, the automatic style change in MainViewStyle is giving nore and more headache!
<t1mp> zsombi: what's up?
<t1mp> zsombi: I thought we decided to remove it
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, Just waiting to hear back from a few people; I will probably be able to host one or two. For the "Why Go?", I am trying to find another developer who is familiar with Go to host it.
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, cool. I'm asking a Go advocate too, I think it could be a good session
<t1mp> B18:13:27 < aquarius> nik90, it is possible that the pageheadstate is overriding the actions. but if I put two actions in the default  pageheadstate, then it screws up when selecting them, afaict ;(
<t1mp> aquarius: yes there is something wrong with the PageHeadState
<t1mp> aquarius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1345775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1345775 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Adding PropertyChanges to PageHeadState overwrites previous PropertyChanges" [High,Confirmed]
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/2ldlpl/is_anyone_would_be_interested_in/
<akiva-thinkpad> Seems to be upvoting
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, sounds good
<dpm> thanks akiva-thinkpad
<dpm> kyleN -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/11/announcing-the-ubuntu-scopes-workshops/
<zsombi> t1mp: if we remove the auto-theming from MainViewStyle, we will break some apps...
<dpm> ah, sorry pinged you unnecessarily again about it, I meant to post the link here to let folks know about the workshops
<zsombi> greyback_: ping
<greyback_> zsombi: pong
<t1mp> zsombi: now is the best time to do that
<zsombi> greyback_: dude, I need a field in the desktop file
<zsombi> greyback_: to set teh theme
<zsombi> greyback_: of the app
<greyback_> zsombi: how is the theme set? I.e. is it an env var, to be set at app run?
<zsombi> greyback_: is it on you, or not? I mean is the app launcher on your hands?
<zsombi> greyback_: yes
<t1mp> zsombi: you can add a onBackgroundColorChanged: if (lightness(backgroundColor) < 0.5) print("For a dark background color, add $some_code to use the suru dark theme");
<greyback_> zsombi: you need tedg
<t1mp> zsombi: or we fix the apps first
<zsombi> greyback_: thx
<greyback_> zsombi: as upstart-app-launch will be performing the env var set
<zsombi> greyback_: sure
<zsombi> t1mp: the problem is partly solved with...
<zsombi> t1mp: the best would be if teh app would be launched with the proper theme, i.e. if the app si launched with its own theme, then we're good.
<zsombi> t1mp but perhaps moving the theme to the StyledItem woudl also help...
<zsombi> t1mp: must do a small proto anyway
<t1mp> zsombi: where is the theme now
<t1mp> ?
<t1mp> I don't see it in MainView.qml
<zsombi> t1mp: MainViewStyle
<t1mp> ah yes, there..
<zsombi> t1mp: it was there for >1 year now :)
<t1mp> yeah
<zsombi> :P
<t1mp> and that is weird.
<zsombi> I know... I always said so :D
<t1mp> zsombi: we can move it to the MainView instead, and *never* change the theme in a style..
<zsombi> anyways, I'll try to get a small workaround there
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, but that doesn't help
<t1mp> actually like that we will have the desired default behavior and the binding loops should be gone
<zsombi> t1mp: as if the app wants a custom theme, what will we do?
<t1mp> hmpf
<t1mp> the MainView needs a theme property then
<t1mp> I have to go now
<zsombi> t1mp: we better ask launcher to read a desktop file field and set it as UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH, so teh app is launched with that
<t1mp> zsombi: we need subtheming support :)
<zsombi> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> zsombi: that won't be needed anymore when our StyledItems have a theme property
<zsombi> t1mp: and we can start having that slowly
<zsombi> right
<t1mp> we can start with only the MainView
<t1mp> and then extend it to the StyledItems
 * t1mp gotta run now
<t1mp> ttyl
<zsombi> t1mp: cheers
 * zsombi goes off 2
<brendand> nik90, in your email were you referring to the ringer volume?
<nik90> brendand: well both ringer volume and alarm volume
<nik90> so I basically don't hear incoming calls or alarms clearly
<nik90> since they are so low
<brendand> nik90, right. so i just replied - basically you can't change the volume of those while media is playing
<nik90> brendand: but I didn't have any media playing though
<brendand> nik90, it's the same on other platforms, just they make it clearer by displaying a different icon on the volume overlay
<nik90> brendand: either way I just want to increase the ringer/notification volume, how do I do that?
<brendand> nik90, it works fine for me here apart from that
<brendand> nik90, it could possibly get stuck on the media context somehow
<brendand> nik90, have to restarted the device?
<nik90> so If I was receiving an call and then I press the volume button, would that change the ringer volume?
<brendand> nik90, it should
<nik90> I have restarted the phone a couple of times due to unity8 crashing causing media hub to eat my battery
<nik90> I have not had luck :/
<nik90> I will try again later in the night and see If I get anywhere
<brendand> nik90, i'm on -proposed so there's a small chance it was fixed in the meantime, but i don't think i saw any fixes matching that description coming through
<brendand> nik90, definitely when the call is ringing and i change the volume, it changes the ringer volume, not the music volume
<brendand> nik90, if it doesn't for you then something very curious is going on
<nik90> true
<nik90> brendand: strange thing was when I saw the call snap notification, press the volume buttons did not show the volume snap notification to indicate the volume is increasing
<nik90> but yeah we definitely need a UI to change volume of different roles separately to make it more clear
<aquarius> I suddenly can't deploy my app to the emulator: it says "database.vala:794: Manifest in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/org.kryogenix.fontbrowser/0.1/.click/info/org.kryogenix.fontbrowser.manifest is not a JSON object", and indeed that file on the device is blank. This worked and then just stopped working; what might I do to debug it?
<daker> aquarius: the manifest file is corrupted
<daker> aquarius: you need to uninstall the app
<aquarius> daker, hm. How? I went looking for how to uninstall the app and couldn't work out how!
<daker> aquarius: adb shell click unregister $PKGNAME --user=phablet
<aquarius> I don't *know* the package name. And click says that I should use pkcon, and pkcon list-packages doesn't list my package :(
<aquarius> hence confusion :(
<daker> aquarius: adb shell click unregister org.kryogenix.fontbrowser --user=phablet
<aquarius> ah, ok :)
<daker> hope it will work :)
<aquarius> daker, trying it now :)
<aquarius> well, that problem is fixed
<aquarius> now it can't connect to the mir server
<aquarius> I think this emulator is screwed
<aquarius> I shall try the other one
<nik90> aquarius: you can run apps/scopes on the emulator for 15-20 times before having to restart it.
<nik90> aquarius: this is because when you quit an app, it doesn't release the mir egl surface. As such after 15 tries, it causes it to fail
<aquarius> ya, the newer emulator works
<aquarius> although the dash *still* doesn't start
<aquarius> sigh
<aquarius> cheers, daker; at least I know that now :)
<daker> aquarius: you can try : restart unity8-dash
 * aquarius tries that
<aquarius> yay, that fixed it
<aquarius> worried that it didn't start, though
<daker> :D
<daker> maybe check the log
<aquarius> which log? happy to check it
<daker> ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<aquarius> ah, I think that's just for this run of it, right?
<daker> hm ?
<aquarius> the dash wasn't running
<aquarius> I restarted it
<aquarius> and now it is running
<aquarius> but I don't know whether tha log file has details of both
<aquarius> or whether restarting it blanks the log file
<daker> i don't think it blanks the log file
<daker> you should see errors somewhere at the end of the file anyway
<aquarius> yeah, I don't :(
<aquarius> there are a bunch of random errors about not being able to get images, but nothing that looks like a crash
<daker> aquarius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1365733
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365733 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash keeps trying to start but never does" [High,Incomplete]
<daker> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1362619
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362619 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash hangs in scopes backend" [High,Incomplete]
<nik90> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> nik90, pong
<nik90> ahayzen: hey :), you use the ColumnFlow component in the music app remix. Did you make any modifications to the code when you imported it?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah lots...but we are looking to rewrite it as it doesn't quite meet our needs
<aquarius> daker, I've commented on that bug, cheers
<ahayzen> nik90, IIRC i put //custom next to most things i changed
<nik90> ahayzen: ah ok..yeah when I used michael spencer's one, it resulted in https://imgur.com/esQtvMs where the order is a bit strange
<ahayzen> woah
<ahayzen> nik90, this is what ours looks like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/common/ColumnFlow.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: pls do let me know when you think you got something which is generic and worth sharing.
<ahayzen> nik90, but as i said we need to rewrite it...as it loads *everything* rather than what is just inview
<ahayzen> nik90, which causes things to be slow
<nik90> ah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-06
 * aquarius fixes the multiple-page-head thing with a dreadful workaround hack ;)
<aquarius> where does Ubuntu SDK put the click packages it builds so that I can upload one to the store? The "Publish" section doesn't seem to actually have anything about publishing :(
<nik90> aquarius: it should be in the build directory
<nik90> aquarius: you can find out where your build directory is by Tools->Options->Build and run-> Build Directory
<nik90> although it should somewhere obvious tbh
<aquarius> Is "Ubuntu Publish" in Ubuntu SDK going to actually be about publishing at some point? :)
<nik90> aquarius: I heard that's the plan
<nik90> not sure if there is an API for it though
<aquarius> and if I have a pure QML click package, I don't have to care about building it for arm, right? We're still using an on-device qml runner rather than every app providing their own?
<nik90> yup
<nik90> you should be good
<aquarius> gnaaaah
<aquarius> it puts it in the parent folder :(
<aquarius> so in my Programs folder I now have a thing named build-fontbrowser-emulatorrtm1409_GCC_i386_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-default
<aquarius> which is massively ugly :(
<nik90> yup
<aquarius> ah well, will know next time to create a container folder.
<nik90> well you can change that in the direction I posted above
<nik90> Tools->Options->Build and run-> Build Directory
<nik90> you can make it name anything from "StuartIsAwesome" to whatever comes to your mind :P
<aquarius> haha, useful, thanks a lot, submission process. That's the most useless thing ever. http://screencloud.net/v/bSZz
<nik90> lol
<aquarius> beuno, ping.
<aquarius> or is that more an mhall119 thing?
<beuno> aquarius, I'll fix it tomorrow
<beuno> not sure what's going on
<beuno> maybe we did en up hardcoding errors for your user
<liuxg_> I have an app called "import-qml". I used contenthub to get a picture from the gallery, and the picture is saved into my app local directory. However, I got the following error like Cannot open: file:///home/phablet/.local/share/import-qml/Pictures/image20141106_115100393.jpg
<liuxg_> what is the root cause of the problem? do I need to do anything special for it?
<ajalkane> liuxg_: how are you trying to open it?
<liuxg_> ajalkane, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8847553/. as shown there, it is an url in the ubuntu shape
<liuxg_> ajalkane, my source code is at bzr branch lp:~liu-xiao-guo/debiantrial/contenthub-import
<liuxg_> ajalkane, do you see any problems with it?
<ajalkane> liuxg_: try to call ".toString()" on the url you receive from Content-Hub before passing it to UbuntuShape
<ajalkane> (if you haven't)
<liuxg_> ajalkane, that is a qml app. I have printed the url string using console.log. the complained info is like  file:///home/phablet/.local/share/import-qml/Pictures/image20141106_115100393.jpg
<liuxg_> ajalkane, file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.liu-xiao-guo.contenthub-import/0.1/main.qml:106:28: QML QQuickImage: Cannot open: file:///home/phablet/.local/share/import-qml/Pictures/image20141106_115100393.jpg
<liuxg_> ajalkane, in the /var/log/syslog, it has the log like Nov  6 04:33:30 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 2819.238760] type=1400 audit(1415248410.527:827): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.liu-xiao-guo.contenthub-import_content-import_0.1" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/import-qml/Pictures/image20141106_115100393.jpg" pid=18455 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<liuxg_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.local/share/import-qml/Pictures$ liuxg@liuxg:~$
<ajalkane> the urls returned by Content-Hub are not strings AFAIK and you should be able to call .toString() on the URL. So on UbuntuShape try source: url.toString()
<liuxg_> ajalkane, OK. I will have a try.
<liuxg_> ajalkane, I think in QML, there is no such a thing like toString. I got a complain like "file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.liu-xiao-guo.contenthub-import/0.1/main.qml:125:17: Unable to assign [undefined] to QObject*
<liuxg_> UbuntuWindow::handleSurfaceFocusChange(focused=true)". In fact, I printed out the url correctly by using "console.log(importItems[i].url);
<liuxg_> ajalkane, it seems to me that the app cannot access the file retrieved from the gallery.
<liuxg_> ajalkane, if I set my app to the "unconfined", it works well.
<ajalkane> ahem... I was sure I've seen some code that called .toString() on the urls of Content-Hub
<ajalkane> liuxg_: in your manifest.json, there's no content-hub files
<ajalkane> not sure if they're needed for importing, but at least this example project specifies them: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer/files
<ajalkane> and that example project indeed calls toString() on the url
<liuxg_> ajalkane, I just want to import some picture from the gallery. it works for the "unconfined" template. I think it is a security issue then.
<ajalkane> it does sound like security issue. I don't know if there's some automagic there that is done if manifest has "content-hub" specified
<liuxg_> ajalkane, thanks for your help. I will check the code you pointed out. I am now just using an importer to import the picture.
<ajalkane> Unfortunately I know next to nothing about those apparmor profiles
<ajalkane> Good luck :)
<liuxg_> ajalkane, anyway, thank you for your kind help on this.
<liuxg_> ajalkane, I found my problem
<liuxg_> ajalkane, the problem is that I should set the application name correctly applicationName: "com.ubuntu.developer.liu-xiao-guo.contenthub-importer". this is the directory that it should be accessed.
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<mzanetti> dpm: you joining?
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, yes, sorry, my alarm didn't go off. I'll be there in 2 minutes
<mzanetti> dpm: please tell me you didn't use the Ubuntu Phone as alarm
<mzanetti> :P
<dpm> mzanetti, I did use it, however, syncmonitor hadn't updated the new time I changed yesterday :)
<mzanetti> please report a bug... a not working alarm clock is a no go :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Nachos Day! :-D
<aquarius> popey, do apps still require manual review?
<dpm> aquarius, if they pass the click-review-tools check you can do on QtC or on the command line when building the click, they should be uploaded automatically, IIRC
<aquarius> dpm, the thing I uploaded did pass them, but it's still in review; I assumed that if it were automatically reviewed, it'd happen in seconds :)
<dpm> aquarius, do you have the url to the upload in the store? We can have a look at it
<davmor2> aquarius: What does it say in feedback?
<aquarius> dpm, davmor2: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1159/ -- feedback says that I moved it to "pending review" 46 minutes ago
<aquarius> if things still need a person in the loop, that's fine
<aquarius> I just didn't think they did any more, based on beuno's blog post
<dpm> aquarius, let's see what popey or beuno can tell us. I can see that it's passed automated review, but I've not done any reviews in a while, so I'd rather wait for them to have a look at it
<popey> currently debugging an issue with JamesTait
<popey> aquarius: ^
<JamesTait> And I'm in a queue atm. :(
<aquarius> popey, ah, ok, no worries then :)
<JamesTait> aquarius, did you manage to find your app's stats, btw?
<mzanetti> dpm: lets go ahead and merge it... I really don't see how it could affect sorting.
<mzanetti> dpm: besides, there is some issue with the evernote300 account. seems the notes are created programmatically and all have the exact same timestamps
<mzanetti> dpm: as we sort by timestamp this causes somewhat random results
<mzanetti> dpm: something that can't really happen in real life though
<popey> mzanetti: they were created on my windows pc
<dpm> mzanetti, +1
<popey> mzanetti: many were anyway
<mzanetti> popey: interesting... how?
<mzanetti> popey: just clicking the + button for 300 times?
<popey> i downloaded and unpacked the guttenburg collection
<popey> no, the windows client can be told to watch a folder
<mzanetti> ah
<popey> pointed it at the unpacked guttenburg
<mzanetti> interesting... so it can happen in real life after all
<popey> and a folder full of wallpapers (to test large images)
<popey> well.. its contrived
<mzanetti> what would you suggest to do in this case?
<mzanetti> like they all have the exact same timestamps
<mzanetti> so sorting by that doesn't really work
<popey> i would still sort by timestamp
<mzanetti> Qt falls back on the label
<popey> and ignore the anomoly that is the evernote300 account
<mzanetti> which causes the weird effect we're seeing
<mzanetti> like they are sorted somehow, then we load the content, the label changes and it gets reordered
<popey> i could delete all the files, give the text files random timestamps and start again?
<mzanetti> popey: I think the timestamp is created when creating the note
<popey> oh, not the dos timestamp?
<popey> are they all about 3-4 weeks old?
 * popey isn't signed into it now.
<popey> probably 2 months now
 * mzanetti checks
<popey> sept 9th or so
<popey> thats when I sent the mail about evernote300 account
<mzanetti> Monday 8, 12:38
<mzanetti> all of them
<popey> makes sense
<mzanetti> whatever that means
<popey> well, if I boot my windows machine now, you'll get more
<popey> as the api limit will have expired
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> shoot!
<popey> ok
 * popey swaps hard disks
<popey> brb
<mzanetti> oh... well. it's not that important to create real efforts
<popey> nah, it's 2 mins
<popey> mzanetti: it's syncing now, so you may see some new things arriving
<popey> mzanetti: and now I hit the API upload limit again
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... seems they are using the file timestamp indeed
<popey> it didnt stamp them with today?
<popey> but some previous date?
<popey> thats quite neat if true ☻
<mzanetti> at least they're not showing up at the top
<mzanetti> but rather along with the others
<popey> mzanetti: need me to do anything with this evernote account?
<popey> (while I have my windows pc booted)
<mzanetti> popey: how does the windows client sort those notes?
<popey> looks like date then alphabetical by title
<popey> mzanetti: http://imgur.com/RR1p0kP
<mzanetti> hmm... we're not displaying the day of month in our date... that's not good
<mzanetti> popey: can you tell if that date is the created or the modified date?
<popey> yes
<popey> there's two fields
<popey> let me get you another screenshot
<popey> http://imgur.com/HaYd6cW
<popey> look at the top right
<popey> compare with previous screenshot, note you only see "updated" if it's been modified after creation
<mzanetti> I see
<mzanetti> popey: so you touched all those notes today?
<mzanetti> as in, edited them in the app
<popey> no
<popey> i had to scroll down to find one that had been touched
<mzanetti> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/gif-support/+merge/240842
<popey> wow, really?
<popey> is it 1997?
<popey> i didnt think gif had problems these days.
<mzanetti> popey: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qimage.html#reading-and-writing-image-files
<mzanetti> popey: it does read it, just not writing
<mzanetti> popey: so the low-res version caching failed
<mzanetti> which is why opening the note would show the image, but not the preview in the list of notes
<dpm> mzanetti, does it mean we cannot view animated gifs? Ooooooh....
<mzanetti> we can, but not in the preview list
<mzanetti> when opening the note we show the original image, which still is a gif
<mzanetti> here's some more details: https://gitorious.org/qt-gif-plugin
<mzanetti> seems initially writing support hasn't been implemented because of patents. those have now expired but noone updated gif support in Qt so far
<mzanetti> as its not 1997 any more noone cares about gif any more :D
<popey> :D
 * popey uploads all of imgur for mzanetti to test that theory
<mzanetti> :D
<daker> MP4 is the new GIF now https://imgur.com/blog/2014/10/09/introducing-gifv/
<mihir> popey: just wanted to make sure at what time we have claendar meeting.
<mihir> popey: after how many hours we have Claendar meeting :P
<popey> mihir: 1 hour 20 mins
<mihir> popey: thanks.
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/improve-sorting/+merge/240848
<mzanetti> dpm: this should help a lot with perceived performance, also on images
<mzanetti> dpm: lol... https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1385783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385783 in Ubuntu Reminders app "No content shown. Stuck at "Select a Note"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mzanetti> see last 2 comments
<dpm> mzanetti, hahaha
<dpm> mzanetti, I'll test the sorting branch this evening
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: rpadovani: having an issue here... I marked some notes as reminders in the evernote300 account. then I closed and restarted the app and the API tells me there are no reminders.
<mzanetti> although looking at it in the webinterface i can see them
<rpadovani> mzanetti, not able to reproduce it, works well on rtm6
<mzanetti> dafuq
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so you see all reminders just fine?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap, I have a reminder that is very old under "No date" and one I just set for tomorrow
<mzanetti> rpadovani: is that your own account?
<mzanetti> or the evernote300?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mine, do I have to try with evernote300?
<mzanetti> seems to work fine for my private account too
<mzanetti> probably related to the amount of notes
<mzanetti> hmm... this actually might be related to what that guy on g+ reported
<mzanetti> hah! indeed.
<mzanetti> we're only getting 250 notes
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm a bit tied until this evening, but I'll try later too
<mzanetti> although the account has 350
<dpm> aha
<mzanetti> yay! for the api regarding the max value I set
<mzanetti> not
<rpadovani> good catch!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: dpm: next one https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/load-chunks/+merge/240877
<mihir> balloons: is there anything wrong with Jenkins ?
<mihir> i am not able to rebuild job or unable to open that as well, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/988/rebuild
<balloons> let me look
<mihir> okay.
<popey> aquarius: i think you need to re-upload your app with a minor version bump, sorry.
<aquarius> popey, ok
<nik90> gventuri: hey, can I get your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1389773 quickly?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389773 in Ubuntu UX "[clock app] Font for the date is tiny and barely readable" [Medium,Triaged]
<gventuri> nik90: Hi
<nik90> hi
<gventuri> nik90: the thing is there should be the location name above
<gventuri> nik90: is location provider fixed?
<nik90> gventuri: yup it is fixed. My location branch is being reviewed as we speak and should land tomorrow hopefully
<gventuri> nik90: we should see the design with the location name
<gventuri> nik90: I'll assign this bug for review to jounih
<nik90> I can take a screenshot of my phone with the location name if you want
<gventuri> nik90: all visual bugs for apps should go to jounih
<gventuri> michal has gone
<nik90> oh
<gventuri> yeah
<gventuri> nik90: sorry I can't help this time
<nik90> gventuri: no worries, this is just a minor change. I will add screenshots to the bug report and defer to jounih
<gventuri> nik90: I asked him to join the channel
<aquarius> hm. I have no text entry box to enter my passphrase in the emulator.
<aquarius> oh!
<aquarius> I'm not meant to have one?
<aquarius> that's horribly confusing
<aquarius> aaaaaand... the Dash hasn't started, again
<aquarius> can I provide any helpful debugging information to anyone about that?
<aquarius> ah well, let's see if anyone wants info the next time it happens
 * aquarius restarts the dash :)
<aquarius> popey, new version uploaded (well, the same version with a new version number :))
<popey> aquarius: it should autoreview
<aquarius> ooh, failed review!
<aquarius> coiol
<aquarius> cool
 * aquarius goes and looks why :)
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtcdevicedebughelper.py
<aquarius> security_policy_groups_safe_FontBrowser (debug):
<aquarius> (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use
<popey> yeah, remove that
<popey> also, oops
<aquarius> that looks a LOT like what I've uploaded is some sort of debug build to run on the emulator
<popey> JamesTait: ^^^^
<aquarius> how do I create a non-debug build for upload to the store?
<popey> i dont know, i have never done a debug build!
<beuno> aquarius, correct, you uploaded what you built for the emulator
<beuno> you need to do a straight up build
<aquarius> how do I do that?
<beuno> there's a Packaging tab
<aquarius> the Build button (the little hammer) doesn't do anything for qml apps.
<aquarius> aaaah
<aquarius> I do it from the Publish tab
<popey> ah yes
<beuno> er, publish, yeah
<aquarius> with Create and validate Click package
<popey> with the right platform set
<aquarius> (which is miscapitalised, btw)
 * JamesTait watches and learns.
<balloons> mihir, which merge is giving you the build trouble?
<popey> patches welcome ㋛
<aquarius> popey, it's a pure QML app, so it should be all, right?
<popey> yeah, it should run click reviewer tools against it
<popey> and pass
<aquarius> which it did
<popey> sweet
<popey> did you bump the version (again)?
<popey> because you'll need to, in order to submit
<aquarius> I did :)
<popey> 1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.1
<aquarius> just resubmitted.
<nik90> aquarius: yes you need to build click packages in the publish tab (both pure qml and other apps) before uploading to the store. The click which is created for testing on the emulator is only for debugging purposes
<JamesTait> Yes, those dots are important. ;)
<aquarius> woooooo upblished!
<popey> beuno: btw, when apps fail the test I can't get to them in the web ui, they have a permission denied
<popey> beuno: is that expected?
<JamesTait> aquarius, is that uploaded and published?
<aquarius> JamesTait, it is, and it shows in the store
<popey> e.g. I couldn't get to aquarius's app earlier when he had a failed run
<JamesTait> aquarius, I meant the word you just invented. ;)
<aquarius> JamesTait, ha! shut up :)
<beuno> popey, yes-ish, because it hasn't been published
<beuno> so it's sort of private
<popey> that makes no sense, i can see them before they're published
<popey> but not when they fail, and can again when they pass
<beuno> that doesn't sound right
<beuno> pindonga, ^
<popey> its been like that forever
<JamesTait> aquarius, this must be Font Browser, the only app of yours in the store that I don't currently have installed. :)
<aquarius> JamesTait, it is indeed :)
<aquarius> it is not the most complex app in the world ;)
<JamesTait> Intrigued now.
<aquarius> I wanted something that would show me all the fonts I have installed showing a particular phrase
<aquarius> so I roughed it out as a python-gtk app
<aquarius> and then I thought, no, wait, hang on, why not make it an sdk app and then everyone can use it, including on the phone
<aquarius> and lo, there you have it.
<aquarius> I uncovered about a million unpleasant rough edges in the process along the way :)
<JamesTait> And no foxes or dogs hurt int he making.
<aquarius> some of which have bugs filed for them.
<JamesTait> \o/
<aquarius> also, qml doesn't let you find out anythng about a font other than its name, afaict, which is most annoying.
<mihir> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/ReminderDesignFix-3/+merge/239598
<mihir> it is not even running for approved Mp  to get it merged
<balloons> mihir, I ask because I can't get jenkins to load at all. can you?
<mihir> balloons: nope I can't,
<pindonga> popey, this is when they're not yet published for the first time, and the review fails?
<popey> yes
<pindonga> or does the same happen if the app was already published, but an update failed?
<popey> yes
<popey> both ☻
<pindonga> mhh
<pindonga> k, will add that to my todo list
<aquarius> JamesTait, it would be nice if instead of throwing those errors about the debug privilege, the back end noticed that and said "you have uploaded a debug build which was made to test on the emulator, not a release build. Go and do a release build.", with nicer wording. :)
<pindonga> popey, could you file a bug for this issue?
<pindonga> so it's easier to track
<popey> sure thing, where?
<pindonga> on software-center-agent
<popey> kk
<JamesTait> aquarius, I agree. I'm not sure where that bug would need to be filed, though - software-center-agent might be a good place to start, and we can retarget it if it's wrong.
<JamesTait> aquarius, I'm not sure how easy it is to implement, mind.
<popey> done
<aquarius> if error_message = " reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use": error_message = "YOu uploaded a debug build, you numpty." # :-)
<balloons> mihir, ok, having ci take a look
<JamesTait> aquarius, maybe. ;)  I spoke with james_w and balloons about the upload scanner process in DC, but I still haven't actually got the stack running and got familiar with it.
<aquarius> JamesTait, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1390163
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390163 in Software Center Agent "Inform people kindly and understandably when they upload a debug build to the store by accident" [Undecided,New]
 * JamesTait hugs aquarius 
<aquarius> JamesTait, I really don't think this needs clever handling in sca or anything; it's literally just a front end change in the web page which displays the error messages :)
<JamesTait> aquarius, ah well, in that case I can hand it off to a front-end developer and not worry. :-P
<aquarius> JamesTait, that's how I'd solve it. You lot may feel differently about it :)
<balloons> ohh aquarius did you have the weird won't pass click store review click issue? qtcreator somehow builds and passes a debug version
<aquarius> and a world in which Ubuntu SDK publishes to the store without a web page involved may need the trap to happen somewhere deeper than in the django templates ;)
<balloons> one would fail, the next one I built the same way wouldn't
<balloons> I build on the command line now, so I suppose I never found the root issue
<aquarius> balloons, the issue is that when you run your app in the emulator, Ubuntu SDK builds a click package for it, but you can't upload that click package to the store; you have to do a release build, which is done from the Publish pane. At least, that was my issue. :)
<aquarius> it would also be nice if debug build click packages, which still get saved to disc, had " (debug build)" after them or something, so it was obvious.
<aquarius> is that an Ubuntu SDK feature request or a click feature request?
<aquarius> I think it's Ubuntu SDK?
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1390169 filed about it, anyway
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390169 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Explicitly mark debug-build click packages AS debug builds" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> balloons: okay
<balloons> mihir, should be up again
<mihir> balloons: great , thank you.
<balloons> mihir, i believe it's building so I won't manually start it
<mihir> balloons: no issues, curious to ask what was the issue ?
<balloons> mihir, something got stuck somewhere..
<balloons> mihir, :-) they didn't say exactly other than it was a hiccup
<mihir> hehee okay
<mihir> balloons: wow , it has started :D
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> popey: when you get time , could you just approve & Top approve trivial MRs so that we are good to go for store push on app ?
<popey> mihir: sure!
<popey> mihir: link me up!
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/DesignFixDefaultWeekView-5/+merge/240867
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalendarChoiceDesignFix-4/+merge/239648
<popey> thanks mihir
<mihir> popey: these two , rest i have done that and with help of balloons Jenkins is back in action so we're good to go :D
<popey> \o/ awesome
<mihir> popey: now we'll have Weekview as default & initial view
<mihir> popey: also , make sure Jenkins is happy before you top approve. :)
<popey> Will do!
<popey> ☻
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> I have dualboot on my nexus 4 installed and I want to reinstall Ubuntu Touch. For some reason updates doesn't work for me ("wrong version" message)
<qtros> How can I do that?
<dpm> qtros, not sure I can help, but it might be worth submitting a bug with the exact details on https://bugs.launchpad.net/humpolec
<qtros> dpm Hello, David
<dpm> hey :)
<qtros> dpm can you tell me which one channel is now recommended for developers? :)
<dpm> qtros, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ - in a nutshell, the recommended one is ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed to track the latest development
<qtros> dpm seems that I should use ubuntu-touch/devel
<qtros> dpm to track latest changes
<qtros> dpm since I am not using it in everyday life) Only for development)
<dpm> qtros, actually, I'd recommend the one I mentioned ^
<dpm> as it's getting more developer and QA attention
<qtros> dpm yeah, now I see that you are right
<qtros> dpm thanks, current version looks great)
<qtros> dpm but 3g still doesn't work =\
<qtros> Hmm... seems that scope development requires g++ 4.9
<qtros> How can I install it?'
<qtros> My OS is 14.04
<qtros> Guys, I can't build unity scope because of lack g++ 4.9 in Ubuntu SDK.
<qtros> How I can fix it? Can someone help?
<daker> qtros: i suspect you'll be asked to upgrade
<daker> to 14.10
<qtros> daker okay, I thought about that earlier, seems that now is the time :)
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, dpm isn't here, but I'd just like to say that I can host two of my proposed sessions at the UOS.
<akiva-thinkpad> Creating better incentives to contribute to Ubuntu.  &    Roundtable: Creating a Theming Standard for QML
<justCarakas> anyone has an Idea why the music app on RTM6 keeps saying import music while I have music in my Music dir
<ahayzen> justCarakas, i can't remember if the old app is dynamic... or if there maybe is a bug with it
<justCarakas> is there a way to get the new one ?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, at your own risk there is a new one under testing now https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10380.html
<justCarakas> I cant call anymore on android but I can on ubuntu touch, made me switch over :)
<ahayzen> justCarakas, but tbh the old app 'should' work but i haven't touched the code on it for nearly 2months
<justCarakas> ahayzen: thx gonne try it
<ahayzen> justCarakas, the music is appearing in the scope right?
<justCarakas> when I used the terminal to move it over from the android data to the music folder, maybe that has something to do with it
<ahayzen> justCarakas, ah the permissions maybe wrong
<ahayzen> justCarakas, ensure that the files are owned/readable by the user phablet
<justCarakas> yea, stupid me :) chanched perm on the folder forgot the songs
<ahayzen> justCarakas, still try the new music app if you want some fun ;) we would appreciate as much testing as possible :)
<justCarakas> I will
<justCarakas> just hooked up my phone
<ahayzen> justCarakas, thanks :)
<justCarakas> ahayzen: I chowned and chmoded them but they still didn't show up (and those commands look bad written like that)
<ahayzen> justCarakas, you may need to restart to get it to rescan them as it probably got confused
<ahayzen> justCarakas, they aren't in the scope either right?
<justCarakas> nope
<justCarakas> do I also need to restart for the new app than ?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, if they aren't in the scope then music-app won't be getting them either as they come from the same source
<ahayzen> justCarakas, i would recommend restarting the device and then if that doesn't work look at the mediascanner2 logs
<justCarakas> ahayzen: its restarting now, just installed the music app
<ahayzen> \o/
<justCarakas> ahayzen: do you happen to know where the feedback from the feedback app goes to
<ahayzen> justCarakas, feedback as in design/bugs?
<ahayzen> oh 'feedback app' ?
<justCarakas> there is a feedback app :)
 * ahayzen hasn't heard of this
<justCarakas> I was wondering what happens with that data :) I have been sick this week so I did some testing but wasn't near my pc (yeey for being sick) so I uses that app
<justCarakas> oke :)
<ahayzen> justCarakas, the one written by nick skaggs?
<justCarakas> jup
<ahayzen> justCarakas, ask balloons ;)
<justCarakas> balloons: what happens with the feedback from the feedback app ? :)
<justCarakas> ahayzen: music app is running here, how do I know if its the new one ?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, it will look massively different...does it have a dark background?
<justCarakas> yes
<justCarakas> on the album screen I have 4 squares with album art
<ahayzen> justCarakas, and Square boxes (or 'Cards' as we call them) not rounded corner ones....
<justCarakas> jup
<ahayzen> justCarakas, sounds like you have the new one :)
<justCarakas> oki, nice :D
<justCarakas> ahayzen: 	anything that needs to be tested specifically ?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, everything? ... hehe erm just use it for normal use and see if there are any bugs/design issues
<justCarakas> oki
<ahayzen> :) thanks
<ahayzen> justCarakas, its still WIP but getting close
<justCarakas> ahayzen: I like the control buttons
<ahayzen> \o/
<justCarakas> ahayzen: do you think it would be possible on shuffle to go back to the actual previous song in stead of a random song ?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, yeah that is a known issue...we will eventually be using media-hub for the queue so will be fixed then
<justCarakas> oki
<ahayzen> justCarakas, or unless someone gets time to implement it
<justCarakas> just took 2 screens but I don't know what caused it
<ahayzen> justCarakas, screenshots?
<justCarakas> ahayzen:  http://imgur.com/QGbgsre
<justCarakas> this happened when it started playing from shuffle
<justCarakas> but when I started the song myself
<ahayzen> ewww the progress bar is mucked up there is no duration set
<justCarakas> http://imgur.com/s1GD3hZ
<ahayzen> justCarakas, you could try looking in the log to see if there is anything
<justCarakas> where can I find the log for that ?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, in .cache/upstart ... then there will be something along the lines of application click com.ubuntu.music .log
<ahayzen> justCarakas, if you do $ ls -ltr .cache/upstart
<ahayzen> justCarakas, the last one that mentions music will be the log file
<justCarakas> ahayzen: and than to the bottom of the file ?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, yeah then just copy the output to pastebin.ubuntu.com and i'll see if i can spot anything strange
<justCarakas> kinda a very long file
<justCarakas> but ok
<ahayzen> justCarakas, heh it may have previous runs... you sure you got the latest one?
<ahayzen> justCarakas, it will probably have 726 in the filename
<justCarakas> thats the one :)
<ahayzen> justCarakas, yeah copy and paste that into pastebin :)
<justCarakas> any idea how I can copy that entire file, nano doesn't seem very helpfull
<ahayzen> justCarakas, you could adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/thelogfile /tmp/music.log
<ahayzen> justCarakas, that would bring a copy of it onto your machine
<justCarakas> got it
<ahayzen> :)
<justCarakas> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8858127
<ahayzen> justCarakas, thanks
 * ahayzen reads through
<ahayzen> justCarakas, when did the 'bad' time happen was it the second last time that file was used? or earlier?
 * ahayzen wonders why there are things like "VideoDimensionChanged signal arrived via the bus. void AalVideoRendererControl::onVideoDimensionChanged(uint64_t)" in the log
<justCarakas> I think the second last time indeed
<justCarakas> maybe the screen going black by timeout ?
<ahayzen> hmm maybe... justCarakas i can't see anything obvious that has caused the progress bar to break, were you able to reproduce it?
<justCarakas> I saw it twice
<ahayzen> jhodapp, would you expect things like ^^ talking about Video while playing music?
<justCarakas> the first time the song had just finished and it was on shuffle so I lost it than and waited
<justCarakas> than I saw it again
<justCarakas> took the screen
<justCarakas> and than I tried to start it manually and than it worked and took the second screen
<ahayzen> justCarakas, weird, because we changed it so every time the position changes the duration is updated as well so this *shouldn't* happen ... unless the player.duration value is somehow bad
<justCarakas> just noticed something
<ahayzen> justCarakas, ah if the song ends with repeat off and its the last in the queue...i see the potential for the bar to get confused as it is not reset?
 * ahayzen tests
<justCarakas> I was scipping trough the songs and than you sometimes see the empty bar and time 0:00 but not the line
<justCarakas> I have repeat and shuffle on
<justCarakas> got it
<justCarakas> just happend again while shipping trough the songs
<justCarakas> only happens with that one song
<ahayzen> strange i can see mine jumping to 00:00 but then as soon as the position changes it then goes back to being correct
<ahayzen> justCarakas, hmmm just that file?
<justCarakas> just that file
<justCarakas> sometimes it shows the time sometimes it doesnt
<ahayzen> even more weird :P
<ahayzen> justCarakas, the bar and the time are set at the same time lol
<ahayzen> justCarakas, see here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/MusicNowPlaying.qml#L346
<ahayzen> justCarakas, L347 sets the label L350 sets the maximum slider value
<justCarakas> I got a snapshot of the log emediatly after it happened
<justCarakas> maybe that can help
<ahayzen> justCarakas, may do :)
<justCarakas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8858279
<ahayzen> justCarakas, which file was it happening with? "let the wind blow" ?
<justCarakas> it was
<justCarakas> now it happened with an other one 2
<ahayzen> :/
<justCarakas> so far I haven't found a pattern
 * ahayzen notices they are mp3s
<justCarakas> could that be the problem ?
<ahayzen> most of mine are flac let me try with mp3
<ahayzen> justCarakas, it still seems weird like the incorrect value is coming back from player.duration
<ahayzen> justCarakas, anyway i've got an assignment todo, i'll have a play about over the weekend and see if i can reproduce it, otherwise i blame your files :P hehe thanks for testing :)
<justCarakas> your welcome :)
<justCarakas> I'll try it with an other set :)
<justCarakas> cya
<ahayzen> justCarakas, yeah probably a good idea
 * ahayzen gets back to work
<balloons> justCarakas, it's intended for beta testers but you are welcome to use it. The feedback is collected and examined by the qa folks to look for bugs or missing features, etc
<justCarakas> balloons: ah ok :) I used it a bit this week to report bugs I found when I was laying sick in bed :)
<justCarakas> was a bit easier than filing bug reports on launchpad :)
<justCarakas> since I had no computer :p
<balloons> justCarakas, yes they will be seen if you do that :-) Filing bugs is still handy though
<justCarakas> launchpad isn't really phone friendly :)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, I wouldn't expect that signal to be called for music-only playback
<ahayzen> jhodapp, weird i'm seeing it in some logs of justCarakas 's
<ahayzen> justCarakas, you were just playing music right?
<justCarakas> ahayzen: just music, mp3s
<jhodapp> ahayzen, something isn't quite right
<jhodapp> though that shouldn't harm the music playback
<ahayzen> jhodapp, here is the log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8858279/
<jhodapp> that's music-app?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, justCarakas is seeing something strange happneing with the progress bar (like it is missing the duration or something) but i'm not sure yet as i haven't been able to reproduce
<ahayzen> jhodapp, yeah
<jhodapp> ok, I'll take a look at it after I eat some dinner
<ahayzen> jhodapp, go down to like ~L430
<justCarakas> version 2
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> jhodapp, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-07
<justCarakas> qml question: can you dynamicly add or delete menu items in your app ? or is that not a good idea for having user managed tabs
<justCarakas> nm found ut
<justCarakas> it
<akiva-thinkpad> erm
<dslul> hello
<dslul> i have some problems running an app on the emulator, it shows me this error: :-1: error: Could not connect to host: SSH Protocol error: Server and client capabilities don't match. Client list was: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc. Server list was aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com. Did the emulator fail to start?
<dslul> the emulator is running and the code is the default "App with tabbed UI" as shown in the video tutorial on the ubuntu wiki
<dslul> is there anyone online?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, ah so I can go ahead with the two sessions.
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, cool. We talked about the Go one, which was the other one?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, roundtable on creating a theming standard
<dpm> ok, great. Then we'll approve them
<akiva-thinkpad> and proposals on how we can create better incentives to contribute to ubuntu for developers.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, well the Go one is still on hiatus
<akiva-thinkpad> Its just one I wanted to see, but I know nothing about go, and have no one to speak on it.
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, I'm trying to confirm a go advocate - if he can drive the session, and there are some attendees interested, then we could run it
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, I would definitely join that :P
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways let me know if you need anything from me, or have any expectations that you want to make sure are emphathized
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, cool. For the "creating a theming standard" I'd suggest to ask folks from the SDK team to join, as they're the experts
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, yah sure. Will do.
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, you around?
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<mzanetti> I'd need some help getting some stuff merged
<dpm> mzanetti, hey. Weird, that's generally the other way around me asking for help :)
<mzanetti> dpm: well, https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/+activereviews
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> and there is one branch on my had disk here which I know you'll like a lot
<dpm> ah, yeah, man, I saw last night that you were on fire!
<mzanetti> I tried to keep them in small easy to review portions
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, will have a look. I tested 2 features from trunk last night: multiple accounts and sorting by edit date. But I could not get either to work. Do they work for you?
<mzanetti> multiple accounts works perfect for me
<mzanetti> I approved/merged it yesterday
<mzanetti> I guess one prerequisite of that is to actually have 2 accounts correctly set up in OA
<dpm> mzanetti, I've got both my personal account and evernote300 defined in system settings and I see no "Accounts" header action at all
<dpm> penk, rpadovani, re: the latest comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961 - is this something that needs to be addressed in this branch, or somewhere else? Can the branch be approved?
<mzanetti> dpm: we need to fix that before landing
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: what time slot did you want for your go session?
<mzanetti> dpm: I do have the accounts button
<mzanetti> dpm: and at application startup it prompts me for which account to use
<penk> dpm: in terms of uriHandler, that branch works
<penk> dpm: I'm just wondering if the onOpened won't be called if application hasn't started is normal
<dpm> mzanetti, weird, no prompt, no accounts header for me :/
<mzanetti> penk: that worked fine for me
<popey> nik90: what time / day do you want your component store session?
<penk> mzanetti: really, do you mind to test it with scope?
<popey> nik90: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-12/display?edit link to schedule
<mzanetti> dpm: you sure the accounts are enabled and the app has access to it?
<dpm> mzanetti, re: urihandler, what exactly needs to be fixed?
<nik90> popey: one sec
<mzanetti> dpm: what penk said. he says it won't work if the app is not running
<mzanetti> dpm: but I know it did work for me at some point
<mzanetti> let me test it
<penk> mzanetti: dpm: I'll send you guys the evernote scope
<dpm> mzanetti, they are: I had already my personal account enabled (i.e. no changes there) and then I added evernote300. It should have already seen it even without granting access to reminders. It didn't, so I granted the access in u-s-s, but still no prompt, no header action
<dpm> penk, cool. Could you send a MP adding the urihandler branch as a prerequisite as mzanetti mentioned yesterday?
<nik90> popey: I scheduled it to friday 18:00 UTC
<penk> dpm: prerequisite of what?
<nik90> popey: that should give me sufficient time to prepare for it
<popey> ah yes, you can do that ☻
<popey> sorry, forgot you had the rights to schedule
<popey> awesome
<nik90> popey: I was still contemplating on if I should host the session. I just made the decision
<dpm> penk, I assume when merging the scope to reminders you used the urihandler branch, which hasn't landed in trunk yet. When you send the MP with the scope, you can add "~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/" as a prerequisite, so that only the diff for the scope changes are shown in the MP
<popey> heh
<mzanetti> lol... now I get "Authentication failed" from OA, without touching the accounts at all
<penk> dpm: no I'm not
<mzanetti> it was working the whole day yesterday
<penk> dpm: I'll push another branch
<dpm> mzanetti, did you perhaps stare too hard at online accounts? :)
<penk> mzanetti: dpm: scope sent
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... I was thinking what could be wrong at your setup... seems to have broken mine :D
<mzanetti> penk: should the department selection work already?
<penk> mzanetti: yes it should
<mzanetti> oh, it does... I'm just confused by it...
<mzanetti> it says "Notebooks"
<mzanetti> which means no notebook is selected... in the app if the heading says "Notebooks" you only see notebooks
<penk> mzanetti: would change it to "All Notebooks" better?
<mzanetti> not sure if the reason I'm confused is the evernote scope... I kinda get confused by departments in the app store too tbh
<mzanetti> penk: yeah... I guess in this case "All Notebooks" would be better
<penk> mzanetti: will do
<popey> mihir: those two merges failed AP ☹
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Hug a Bear Day! :-D
<dpm> mzanetti, penk, so to make sure I understand - the reason why the app does not start when invoked from the scope if it's not already running is a bug in the app, or in the platform? If it's the app, does it need to be fixed in a separate branch...?
<penk> dpm: I'm not sure if it's a bug, because mzanetti said it works, if it's a bug, it will be in the platform I assume
<penk> mzanetti: dpm: I'll be EOD soon, feel free to reply your test result via mail, thanks!
<mihir> popey: yes i saw that , i tried to rebuild , but it didn't can you re-run ?
<popey> i did already
<dpm> penk, installed the scope, building reminders with urihandler support now
<penk> dpm: thanks
<dpm> penk, I like the notebooks department thing, quite handy
<penk> dpm: Joe requested that ;-)
 * mihir fingers crossed for Jenkins
<popey> mihir: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalendarChoiceDesignFix-4/+merge/239648 passed!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/
<mihir> popey: Good to go :D
<mihir> popey: you can top approve this :)
<mihir> popey: why i am not getting emails :P i relay on emails
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey ho
<rpadovani> \o
<mzanetti> rpadovani: just tested the uriHandler branch.. not good enough yet
<mzanetti> sorry
<rpadovani> mzanetti, it's not your fault, it's mine :P
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so, what's up?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I left a comment on the MP
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, thanks. You did a lot of work yesterday O.o
<dpm> mzanetti, so 'url-dispatcher evernote://newnote' launches the app, but it doesn't show the new note dialog
<popey> mihir: sorry, was in a meeting
<popey> mihir: top approved the first one, second one still failed https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/DesignFixDefaultWeekView-5/+merge/240867
<mihir> popey: i'll look into that.
<mihir> popey: thanks
<mihir> popey: i am worried , is the Mail queue  , i am not able to receive emails
<popey> hmm, odd.
<rpadovani> gventuri, mhh, I'm not able to join the hangout, when I press join the button disappears for a second then appears again :/ Could you please query me a direct link?
<gventuri> rpadovani: sorry, I'm in a conf call with Kaleo
<gventuri> rpadovani: I'll ping you when I'm done
<rpadovani> sure, thanks
<popey> zbenjamin: you about?
<zbenjamin> popey: about what? ;D
<popey> \o/
<popey> can you join #ubuntu-touch-meeting pls
<popey> t1mp: bug 1383042 could you take a look pls? http://imgur.com/xPD6Sml
<ubot5> bug 1383042 in Ubuntu Weather App "Newly added locations display strange text rather than city name" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383042
<t1mp> popey: that is weird
<t1mp> ^is that a bug introduced recently, or did it exist all the time?
<popey> i only saw it recently
<popey> m-b-o: ^
<m-b-o> t1mp wasn't presented when I've moved the LocationManager from Sheet to Page
<t1mp> the header builds the menu using a Repeater on the Tabs and uses the title of each tab, and the menu contents is not created until the tabs button is clicked
<t1mp> so somehow I suspect the Tabs to have wrong titles
<t1mp> m-b-o: is it possible to refresh the data (and wait for it to finish) before popping the page?
<m-b-o> hmm, I will try. Would it be a possible solution, to go back, wait unitl the pagestack is done and then triggering the rebuild?
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, answered your questions in the mp
<justcarakas> how can I set my app to use the SuruDark theme ?
<m-b-o> t1mp: indeed, the Tabs in the weather app have at Component.OnCompleted the wrong title when file://... appears
<m-b-o> t1mp but when building the Tabs in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-weather-app.qml#L164 definitely the right title is set
<m-b-o> t1mp and when after rebuilding the Tabs after deleting locations, some old tabs aren't destroyed http://paste.ubuntu.com/8867778/
<t1mp> m-b-o: so if you print the qml strring, it appears correct, but when you create a qml object from it that is wrong?
<m-b-o> t1mp: sometimes the error described in the bug report happens
<m-b-o> t1mp: and after that it seems the Tabs were cached or something.
<m-b-o> t1mp: and deleted locations are still shown, where as some locations are missing. like in the pastebin link
<m-b-o> t1mp; so yes, the string is always right
<t1mp> m-b-o: since when is this bug occurring?
<t1mp> I wonder what may have changed to cause this
<m-b-o> sometimes early october, before 19.
<m-b-o> t1mp: after 25.9. I'm pretty sure
<davidcalle> If anyone is interested in using it or improving it, I've just made a quick phablet-screencast script : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/phablet-screencast/view/head:/phablet-screencast
<m-b-o> t1mp: the full file:/// string: "file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.weather/1.1.latest/tabs"
<nik90> davidcalle: what's the ratio for?
<davidcalle> nik90, 1 is actual screen size, 2 half the size, 3 a third of the size. The raw file can get pretty big (30 seconds ~= 1gb), so the ratio can be used to reduce that.
<nik90> davidcalle: ah
<nik90> pretty cool thnx
<davidcalle> np
<t1mp> m-b-o: it is quite difficult to see what is going on. Do you think you can create a simpler qml program to reproduce the issues?
 * t1mp lunch, brb
<m-b-o> t1mp: I 'll try. Would it be possible to use a repater for the Tabs?
<t1mp> m-b-o: we had support for that once, but we had to revert some changes
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ do you remember if we can have a Repeater for Tabs now?
<m-b-o> t1mp: it happens only on the device, btw
<t1mp> ohh.. that makes debugging even harder
<t1mp> I'll be back after I eat something
<kalikiana> karni: you'll have to review this one, whether you want or not :-D https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/parentPaths/+merge/241085
<karni> hehe
<karni> kalikiana: what's "-p" "-o" "-p" "-,txt") in the dbus-test-runner command at the end?
<karni> kalikiana: approved, thank you. please see my approval comment before landing :)
<m-b-o> t1mp once the descriped failure occurs, the recreation of the tabs after adding/removing locations fail too,  since the old tabs are shown
<kalikiana> karni: -p means "pass this on to the command that dbus-test-runner runs"
<karni> ah
<kalikiana> karni: the "changes" in the test are essentially refactoring so it's not all in one
<kalikiana> so don't worry about Query there for now
<kalikiana> the real tests are actually mostly qml, there's just the few to see if c++ api works as well
<kalikiana> ie. the functionality isn't really tested there
<karni> kalikiana: yes, I noticed these are mostly refactors. the fix looks good though
<kalikiana> but obviously in qml we can't create folders for testing
<karni> kalikiana: by the way, who maintains u1db-qt? is there more people or just you?
<kalikiana> karni: just me; had some reviews from benjamin at one point but then it was considered "low prio". I'm hoping to get to work on it again soon, side from critical bugs
<karni> kalikiana: I see. It's nice that you're trying to maintain it. And important, for that matter.
<karni> kalikiana: it's very good fit for Telegram per-user settings :)
<kalikiana> karni: very happy to hear that!
<karni> rmescandon:
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/libqtelegram/libqtelegram-dev-group-profile/+merge/241088
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/libqtelegram/telegram-app-dev-group-profile/+merge/241087
<karni> rmescandon: both are work in progress, but most of group profile basic feature is there
<karni> rmescandon: I'd like to get some feedback on the library bits from you, when you have time to look at it.
<rmescandon> karni, today i think i won't be able
<rmescandon> karni, i'm trying to upload sth useful to penk's branch
<m-b-o> popey t1mp: sorry, I'm overasked with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1383042
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383042 in Ubuntu Weather App "Newly added locations display strange text rather than city name" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> m-b-o: need help?
<m-b-o> popey: yes
<popey> ok. lets see what we can do. thanks m-b-o !
<sverzegnassi> dpm, could you please review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/fix-1387651-1387023/+merge/240304
<popey> t1mp: is this something you can help us with ?
<dpm> sverzegnassi, sure, thanks! It might have to be in a few hours time
<mhall119> any QML gurus around here that might be able to answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/546649/ubuntu-sdk-how-do-i-create-a-tree-view-in-qml
<mhall119> I'd be interested to know too :)
<sverzegnassi> dpm, thanks! As that branch is approved, all the work on contenthub will be finally able to land
<dpm> \o/
<t1mp> popey, m-b-o I am finishing some other work and then it is eow for me
<t1mp> maybe beginning of next week I can see if I can do something about it, but a simpler app to reproduce the issue would be very helpful to have
<t1mp> wednesday-friday next week I'll be quite busy with the ubuntu online summit
<m-b-o> t1mp popey I'll try to replace the dynmaic createQmlObject part with a repeater based solution like in shorts. perhaps that will help
<m-b-o> t1mp okay, I'll try to be online
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I answered that question... sadly one does not need to be a big qml guru to know the answer. But having text bubbles with different indentation (depending on depth in the tree) wouldn't be very complex to get.
<bzoltan> mhall119:  The bubble text idea came from t1mp :)
<mhall119> hmmm, that's what I did for my reddit app
<mhall119> I assumed that was just a cheap hack on my part :)
<popey> sverzegnassi: heya, I get this when building that branch... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8869161/
<popey> sverzegnassi: this too... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8869171/
 * popey updates his chroot
<sverzegnassi> popey: while building, it returns two warning. I copy-paste some code I wrote some time ago for an app-drawer. it works anyway. I'd like to rewrite the whole plugin, since I expose to QML some information about PDF pages that I send back to C++ again. I'd like to see the whole thing written in C++
<popey> ok
<mhall119> t1mp: hey, I'm trying to make a ListView-like component with a delegate, but I'm having some toruble getting it to work, think you can help me?
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/2.0/view/head:/ui/Frontpage.qml line 20 is how I want it to be used
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/2.0/view/head:/components/MultiColumnListView.qml is the implementation (notice it's not a subclass of ListView), line 39 is where I'm creating the delegate components
<t1mp> mhall119: sorry, I have to leave now, it will have to wait till Monday
<mhall119> t1mp: ok, I'll keep posting my problem here, maybe some other appdev can help me
<mhall119> so my delegate creation "works" in that it makes the components and the layout code places them properly
<mhall119> but they're not being initialized by the "model" variable, and I get the following error message for each one:
<mhall119> file:///home/mhall/projects/uReadIt/ureadit/ui/Frontpage.qml:44: ReferenceError: model is not defined
<mhall119> "model" is one of the properties I'm passing to delegate.createObject(display.contentItem, properties)
<mhall119> so something is getting lost somewhere
<dpm> any other qml expert around to answer http://askubuntu.com/q/544355/9781 ?
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> gventuri: hi
<nik90> dpm: I think that's a sdk bug.
<popey> mihir: hey
<mihir> popey: saw email ?
<nik90> dpm: also one shouldn't use a dialog for that purpose. It would best if he used a pagestack to show those options
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ping
<nik90> popey: let
<dpm> nik90, thanks! If you use ask ubuntu, you might want to mention that to him
<gventuri> mihir: hi
<nik90> popey: let's release a new clock to the store tonight, once https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793 gets merged
<nik90> dpm: yeah will do
<popey> mihir: ooh
<mihir> gventuri: hi , saw email , and it looks great :)
<popey> nik90: ok i am dependent on balloons for that.
<gventuri> mihir: thanks
<balloons> nik90, just ping when it's landed and we'll push the click
<popey> gventuri: that was a nice surprise email. thanks!
<bzoltan> nik90: dpm: I will bring this issue up on Monday. But i agree with nik90 that dialogs are suboptimal for this use case
<gventuri> popey: yeah, I didn't want to let you down guys
<gventuri> popey: I'm going to be focusing on the browser form next week
<nik90> balloons: sure will do
<gventuri> from
<popey> much appreciated.
<mihir> gventuri: this is an amazing surprise
<popey> thanks nik90, you going to retire now? ☻
<ogra_> are you offering him a pension ?
<nik90> popey: retire?
<dpm> thanks bzoltan. Now that I have you here... :) Not sure if you saw the question earlier, but is it possible to hook up an Ubuntu tutorial so that it appears in the "Tutorials" tab in Qt Creator?
<mihir> gventuri: I guess as per our discussion we have something new in day view and bottom edge , if i am not mistaken.
<popey> nik90: joke ☻
<gventuri> mihir: we can talk about it on Monday if you want
<gventuri> mihir: on hangout
<gventuri> mihir: actually, we should
<nik90> popey: lol, sry my brain is a bit fried atm to get it :P
<mihir> gventuri: excellent :) we can do that defiantly, but need to check kunal's availablity
<gventuri> mihir: yes
<mihir> popey: could you help us ?
<gventuri> and popey of course
<popey> of course
<popey> just tell us when
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pong
<popey> mihir: gventuri how about 2pm UK / UTC?
<mihir> popey: you take call , either we can take this in UOS and gventuri can also join , i am not sure whether we can do that discussion in UOS or not.
<bzoltan> dpm:  yes, it is possible
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I haven't installed urlHandler yet on the phone, do you have a log about the fail in creation of the new note?
 * dpm files some bugs
<dpm> thanks bzoltan
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no, didn't really investigate
<mzanetti> rpadovani: is there a problem with installing url-handler?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, don't think so, didn't have time yet
<rpadovani> last week I focused on other things
<mihir> gventuri: small question , the bottom edge will be for creating new event correct?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: want me to debug it?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, but no worries, I do it :-)
<mihir> popey: the good thing is we're very close to design :D
<mihir> popey: btw , did you try to push latest version to Store?
<popey> mihir: no, because https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/DesignFixDefaultWeekView-5/+merge/240867 didnt land yet
<popey> i asked balloons to take a look.
<nik90> balloons, popey: you are green. clock app rev 165. thn
<nik90> thnx*
<mihir> popey: that's not big MP..we can release it.
<balloons> mihir, I'm going to propose an mp in a few to workaround the test setup issues (that cause the tests to fail in jenkins)
<popey> balloons: have kicked a build of clock 164 in jenkins
<mihir> balloons: ahhh , great :) thanks.
<mihir> balloons: there were some failures of not finding coordinates , but it just passed after re-run.
<popey> calendar also building
<mihir> balloons: i am not sure :)
 * mihir hugs popey :D
<mihir> popey: did you miss my message , regarding hangout discussion ?
<popey> mihir: i scheduled a meeting - you should have an invite...
<mihir> ahh , i was asking , whether we can discuss this in our UOS session or it is not advisable during that session.
<popey> yeah, we can discuss there too
<popey> be good to get the discussion with gventuri asap - so scheduled on monday
<nik90> popey: hope you meant 165
<justcarakas> I have a QML question: is there a way to something like destinct in the query of a XmlListModel
<nik90> Otherwise we might not have location feature
<mihir> popey: no issues :) that's fine
<popey> nik90: i did
<nik90> Cool
<popey> 164 already built
<mihir> popey: just sent out email as well , as it doesn't send email invitation so we all are on same page.
<mihir> send*
 * nik90 goes to prep dinnet
 * nik90 meant dinner
<popey> mihir: i think your email is broken ☻
<popey> am I on your spam list or something ☻
<mihir> popey: no i don't know whether i have done some setting by mistake in calendar or not , but i never get an email when i have new event onmy calendar.
<popey> balloons: calendar 534 failed.
<popey> ERROR: Failed to clean the workspace
<popey> fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastFailedBuild/console  any chance someone can take a look?
<balloons> popey, oO
<popey> balloons: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/clock-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.clock_3.2.165_armhf.click  passed...
<balloons> popey, probably worth a quick retry
<balloons> I kicked one
<popey> ok
<popey> lets get clock in the store before nik90 finishes his dinner! :D
<balloons> renatu, ping. I have a question about eds
<renatu> balloons, hi
<balloons> mihir, I noticed something odd about new event btw.. if you have a sec to confirm
<mihir> balloons: sure if i can confirm.
<balloons> renatu, so the issue with having a clean slate in which to test calendar is rearing it's head again. Is there a way (on the desktop) to delete all the events so calendar will load fresh?.
<balloons> I don't need to worry about the device for the moment, as we get a clean env during dashboard runs because it's freshly flashed
<balloons> mihir, if you start the app and select new event, the default times are rightnow. If you go into any view first and create a new event, the default time is 12:30
<renatu> balloons, this is very trick, you can take a look on my CMakeFile used for qtorganizer test
<renatu> its run eds in a temporary directory
<renatu> for tests
<mihir> balloons: i noticed the same thing , but thought it is somewhat my timezone/machine issue.
<balloons> renatu, that sounds like a nice workaround. lp branch?
<renatu> balloons, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk/files
<renatu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk/view/head:/tests/unittest/CMakeLists.txt
<renatu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk/view/head:/tests/unittest/run-eds-test.sh
<mihir> balloons: i'll confirm this and try to fix this.
<balloons> mihir, awesome thanks
<balloons> renatu, just fyi there's work going on to avoid the need to do any of this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-v-testability
<dpm> jdstrand, when you've got a minute, could you have a look at bug 1390570 ?
<ubot5> bug 1390570 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Errors and warnings on Reminders app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390570
<renatu> balloons, how this will be applied for developers that run the tests on thy machines?
<renatu> balloons, for example with my CMake I just run: ctest -V, and got all tests running
<balloons> renatu, the idea is to launch everything under a quasi new temporary user
<renatu> balloons, ok but this does not fit for developers
<balloons> renatu, for your unit tests I don't think anything would need to change
<renatu> since they could not have root access to the machines
<balloons> renatu, right, this is more geared towards acceptance tests
<balloons> but hopefully the desktop and device can be taken care of in the same way
<renatu> balloons, yes this will be nice
<balloons> renatu, so where do the evolution* args come from in that script?
<renatu> balloons, from the CMAKE
<balloons> I see stuff in cmake, I guess I'm missing it
<renatu> balloons,
<renatu>   add_test(${TESTNAME}
<renatu>              ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/run-eds-test.sh ${DBUS_RUNNER} ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/${TESTNAME} ${TESTNAME}
<renatu>              ${EVOLUTION_CALENDAR_FACTORY} ${EVOLUTION_SOURCE_SERVICE_NAME}
<renatu>              ${EVOLUTION_SOURCE_REGISTRY}
<renatu>              ${GVFSD})
<jdstrand> dpm: done
<dpm> jdstrand, thanks! So for the errors, I get it's still being discussed. But for the warnings, was the other bug you linked not about _removing_ the checks? I.e. there shouldn't be any warings in the output, do I get this right?
<jdstrand> dpm: mardy asked me to add the checks and warn if apps provided the id
<jdstrand> dpm: let me get you the commit
<jdstrand> dpm: context: before the checks were requiring that the id be present
<jdstrand> dpm: mardy asked me to stop requiring the id and to warn if apps provided it, since they shouldn't normally
<jdstrand> dpm: so the check was semi-inverted for the bug fix
<dpm> jdstrand, weird, in the app we added the files in the way mardy had suggested. I'll clarify with him, thanks!
<jdstrand> dpm: well, these things happened at different times
<jdstrand> dpm: iirc, checks were added to require the id. then you get the error, so fixed reminders to work with that test. then mardy said to not require the id, but to warn instead so the checks were updated
<jdstrand> dpm: and now you have this new warning
<jdstrand> dpm: yes, please point him at that bug and have him tell me if something needs to change
<dpm> jdstrand, ack. I'll ask mardy about it, thank you
<dpm> sent e-mail
<balloons> popey, seems the second build failed too
<popey> clock worked though ㋛
<balloons> what do you mean?
<mihir> popey: pushed ?
<popey> balloons: clock r165 built in jenkins, can you upload it please? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/clock-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.clock_3.2.165_armhf.click
<popey> (is what I meant)
<popey> mihir: no, it is failing in jenkins
 * balloons blindly clicks popey's link
 * popey pinged ci
<popey> goo dman
<popey> stupid keyboard
<ogra_> balloons, because it says .click in the end, right ?
<balloons> ogra_, yes indeed. I always click clicks
<ogra_> :D
<dpm> mzanetti, what was the actual bug for https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/gif-support/+merge/240842 ? That gif images were not cached?
<mzanetti> dpm: no, they weren't showing up in the notes list (the small preview in the delegates)
<mzanetti> dpm: because downscaling failed
<dpm> mzanetti, they seem to show up for me. Let me send you a screenshot...
<dpm> argh, the branch I'm testing changed the ordering, can't find the note with the gif file anymore
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> I guess searching for gif would work
<mzanetti> as it has the filename in the title
<mzanetti> although I guess in those 100MB of text the string "gif" will show up quite often too
<rpadovani> dpm, do you have evernote on android?
<dpm> rpadovani, yeah
<rpadovani> dpm, do you like how they manage to add tags to a note? It's a popup, I find it very cool
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, did that, but apparently 'gif' is very common in the about 300 notes of project gutenberg files we've got :)
<dpm> I'll just create a new note
<dpm> rpadovani, I've not tried it yet, I'll have a look
<rpadovani> dpm, I think is the best solution, because are listed already existing tags and there is a text area to add new ones
<dpm> rpadovani, ack, cool
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, argh, I cannot test gifs, as it seems we don't have any (I could have sworn I saw one) and we only have 16.3 KB left of our upload quota in the evernote300 account this month
<rpadovani> dpm, ok, tomorrow I'll focus on it, it's the only thing the tagsUi branch misses: lot of work, hope to finish it for sunday
 * dpm looks for a 15KB gif...
<rpadovani> dpm http://www.gifanimategratis.eu/img/cibo/frutta/frutta18.gif
<dpm> :-)
<popey> balloons: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.538_all.click  success! Can you upload pls?
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm sure we have some gifs in there
<mzanetti> 2
<balloons> popey, it should be sitting ohh.. you mean calendar :-)
<popey> ETOOMANYAPPS
<dpm> mzanetti, not sure if it's just my perception, or a real issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/load-chunks/+merge/240877
<mzanetti> frutta ftw
<dpm> indeed :)
<balloons> popey, pushed
<popey> \o/ thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: well... the thing is we load all 350 notes now instead of only 250 of them :D
<mzanetti> which pulls in a lot image notes
<mzanetti> for some reason it was always the same ones that got lost
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, I see. But why is the UI blocking that much?
<mzanetti> so now you have all those huge pictures on top...
<mzanetti> becuase every time you scroll a delegate into view it downloads the 5MB image and scales it down into the cache
<mzanetti> it will recover and get better once you have all images cached
<dpm> oh, so it's the file system acces
<mzanetti> however, I do have improvements upcoming for this
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, awesome. I think that'd be a big win
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> dpm: would you be ok with me doing a translation update only commit when those branches are merged? otherwise they will conflict a lot
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, yeah, sure
<sethj> dpm, do you have a minute? This is probably slightly off-topic (was there a better place to ask?), but there is an on-going discussion here http://askubuntu.com/questions/376633/why-cant-i-find-any-tutorial-for-unity-scope-and-python-for-ubuntu-13-10/376895#376895 about whether scopes were ported to C or C++ and whether you were generalizing when you said C here http://askubuntu.com/questions/310669/what-programming-languages-are
<sethj> -scopes-written-in/310670#310670
<dpm> hi sethj, sure, here is a good place to ask
<sethj> hm, last link appears to have been truncated: http://askubuntu.com/questions/310669/what-programming-languages-are-scopes-written-in/310670#310670
<sethj> dpm, ok cool :)
<mzanetti> dpm: you might want to mention Qt there too, no?
<popey> nik90: mihir clock and calendar approved into the store. Thanks so much guys!
<dpm> mzanetti, indeed, the answer is simply outdated
<balloons> mihir, still playing with evolution, but I have a version 3.0 of the plan now.. third times the charm
<dpm> sethj, so I've added a comment to the first link, and I'll update the answer on the second
<sethj> dpm, thanks much!
<sethj> we're trying to keep all the information accurate and up to date, hence the discussion :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<dpm> sethj, let me know if that helps: http://askubuntu.com/a/310670/9781
<sethj> dpm, that's great, thank you!
<sethj> I really hope that JS support gets added myself :)
<dpm> yeah, you're not the only one :)
<dpm> mzanetti, one thing that seems to block the UI in particular is opening a note and going back to the list of notes. IIRC we do a refresh when we come back from a single note view to the list of notes, but it seems we're then pulling more notes than the ones that are in view? I.e. I often am in a state where all the images I've got in view have been downloaded. Then the app is responsive. Then I tap on a note and load it, all good. Then I tap on the
<dpm> "Back" icon and the app freezes for a while - it seems it's downloading more stuff
<mzanetti> dpm: yep... consider it fixed :D
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> mzanetti, I'll file a bug in any case for my own sanity. I'm testing so many branches right now that bugs and features are starting to be a big blur :)
<mzanetti> give me the number so I can link it :D
<mzanetti> proposing the merge as we atm
<mzanetti> -as we
<dpm> mzanetti, bug 1390591
<ubot5> bug 1390591 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App blocking when coming back from the single note view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390591
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/caching/+merge/241136
 * dpm high-fives mzanetti
<mzanetti> dpm: there's one issue though... with accounts like the evernote300 account you'll run into quota issues on the first sync
<dpm> mzanetti, can you clarify the quota issue on first sync? I'm afraid the evernote300 type of accounts are more the rule than the exception
<mzanetti> dpm: well, it'll download the list
<mzanetti> you can start using it
<mzanetti> in the background it starts syncing all notes
<mzanetti> at some point you'll run into the rate limit
<mzanetti> then you wait an hour and then you'll never run into the rate limit again (unless you close the app and add another 300notes and then start the app)
<mzanetti> I can try to add some waiting between the background sync calls
<mzanetti> or I could never automatically sync but only download each note when requested
<mzanetti> which causes slightly worse performance because it'll fetch and downscale those huge images when you want to see them
<dpm> yeah, I think we need to think of a way to not hit the rate limit, as it could be a potentially bad user experience if the user has to wait for 1h to use the app, even if it's a one-off
<mzanetti> I agree
<dpm> mzanetti, you might want to revert the changes on the .pot file (I assume it's the one creating conflicts) or merge trunk on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/only-resources/+merge/239605 - it failed autolanding due to conflicts
<mzanetti> yeah... I just merged it... lets see how it is going
<mzanetti> dpm: ^
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> mzanetti, could you give me some more context on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/improve-sorting/+merge/240848 ? I'm not sure I can follow the description
<mzanetti> so right now you probably have noticed that the notes are jumping up and down while they load
<mzanetti> that's because they all have the same timestamps
<dpm> ah, yeah
<mzanetti> this commit falls back on another field title when the primary sort role is the same
<mzanetti> I think the default is to compare "left < right"
<mzanetti> then it sorts it and because left and right swaps, also the result of this evaluation swaps
<mzanetti> dpm: makes sense?
 * dpm is still digesting it
<mzanetti> dpm: so it compares "item1 < item2" on the timestamp. but the timestamp is the same
<dpm> mzanetti, I think I'm simply missing some context about how the API works and about the structures in the code, so I'm not sure I follow the details. But I think I get the big picture: essentially, if the timestamp is the same, then we compare and sort on title, correct?
<mzanetti> so no matter if you do "item1 < item2" or "item2 < item1", it'll never be true
<mzanetti> which makes it swap around over and over again
<mzanetti> so I've overridden the sorting function to add a check for == and sort on title instead of timestamp in that case
<mzanetti> yes... exactly... what you said is the result :)
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<mzanetti> I tried to explain why that weird jumping happened
<dpm> oh, discovered a new feature on the phone: switch off wifi, set flight mode, switch wifi. There you go, wifi working in plane mode :)
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. it's the same on all phones. except on nokia phones you additionally get a question if you're sure you want to enable wifi|bluetooth in flight mode
<dpm> oh, I never knew that!
<mzanetti> had quite a discussion about this at the sprint :D
<mzanetti> I've reapproved the branch that just failed for merge conflicts
<mzanetti> dpm: for the connection errors I plan some better looking way to display them... just haven't really made up my mind yet how
<mzanetti> I imagine something sliding in from the top (below the header) to make it more visible but less intrusive
<mzanetti> hiding again after a timeout
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, ok, I had already added a comment on that regard. I had no such a nice idea as yours, just mentioning that it'd be nice to improve it :)
<mzanetti> +1
<dpm> mzanetti, probably not related to this branch, but I never got the app to recover from network disconnect: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/connection-errors/+merge/240937
<mzanetti> but atm getting it usable with the evernote300 account is higher priority
<dpm> yeah
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... was thinking about whether to show something like "transport connection" or not
<mzanetti> I think all of them say "Error connecting to evernote" and then some additional stuff
<mzanetti> I hoped that the first part would be understandable enough for everyone. but then they report bugs that just say "Doesn't work" if we don't give a little more information
<mzanetti> so I added the second part
<mzanetti> but not sure if its really good... can drop it I guess
<dpm> mzanetti, I think we can spend some time reviewing and making them more user friendly, but for now at least we're showing them to users. But that particular one: will it always be shown when there is no network? Could we say something along the lines of: "Could not connect to Evernote. Is your phone connected to the Internet?"
<mzanetti> dpm: yep... also when you hit the rate limit the api gives us "Generic TException"
<mzanetti> because of that I wanted to collect a bit more info when they happen before placing more generic strings there
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<mzanetti> but I'm totally aware of this issue and agree with you
<mzanetti> have to improve a lot in this area
<dpm> mzanetti, do you want to fix the "transport connection" message on this branch or on a separate one? Otherwise, I'm happy to approve if you can comment on the connection recovery issue
<mzanetti> let me see what exactly happens with that activityindicator
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> I guess I can fix that easily
<mzanetti> not adding proper roaming support here atm
<mzanetti> but I can make the spinner stop
<dpm> mzanetti, I think for this branch it'd be enough to make the spinner stop. But is it possible at all to recover the connection without having to restart the app? Or to use an API to check connectivity before hitting the Evernote servers (or the net at all)?
<mzanetti> dpm: right now I don't
<mzanetti> but would be something for the todo list
<mzanetti> I guess that comes with offline mode and sync support
<mzanetti> atm you can't do much withoug connection
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, in that case, in addition to stopping the spinner, we should probably say in that message "Please restart the app" or something like that
<dpm> And I think with that, these were all the branches I could review today
<karni> Yo guys, I need to use CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR, but click-buddy seems to break it/hide it, any pointers?
<karni> found it.
<mzanetti> dpm: pushed
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks a lot
<dpm> mzanetti, well, thank _you_!
<mzanetti> dpm: I'll try to improve the caching part a bit...
<mzanetti> prevent it from hitting the rate limit
<mzanetti> dpm: one small question:
<mzanetti> how important would you say is it that notes immediately fetch the preview?
<mzanetti> like if there are 300 notes and you connect for the first time
<mzanetti> would it be an issue if the previews only show up when you a) open the note or b) wait for like 10 minutes
<mzanetti> ah... never mind... I think I can fix it...
<mzanetti> just explaining an issue sometimes helps
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, but to answer the question, I think it's important to fetch the preview soon, at least for the notes that are in view
<mzanetti> dpm: only speaking about the first sync here
<dpm> as in soon being < 1 min as opposed to 10 mins
<mzanetti> once that is done all previews and images are instant right now
<mzanetti> with the caching branch that is
<mzanetti> the problem with that is however, if the user opens the full list and does a quick flick through all 300
<mzanetti> he'll schedule 300 high priority jobs
<mzanetti> which then work while he's using the ui
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, gotcha
<balloons> mihir, I assume you are off, but the mp is finally ready.
<balloons> ajalkane, did you get anywhere on running file manager in 'phone' mode (aka smaller size) on the desktop?
<balloons> did you file bugs?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, howdy! I was looking at this branch:
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/sudoku-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232987. Do you think you could finish it?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, yah sure
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, awesome..
<davidcalle> mzanetti, popey, I'm looking for an evernote scope branch, does that exists somewhere, and is it using the Online Accounts API?
<mzanetti> davidcalle: yes, it is using OA
<mzanetti> davidcalle: the plugin can be found in lp:reminders-app
<mzanetti> the scope itself is quite experimental still
<mzanetti> but the OA plugin is used by the reminders app too
<davidcalle> Thanks mzanetti, I'm gathering code samples of scopes using OA, I'm starting to get questions I'm unable to answer for the scopes contest :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-08
<labsin> Can I use url-dispatcher to open the dialer with a specific number?
<labsin> (to be used in a scope)
<popey> labsin: great question
<labsin> popey, If you search for pizza, you wan't to call to the pizza-restaurant
<popey> labsin: just looking at the source for lp:dialer-app
<labsin> ok
<popey> looks like it
<popey> tel://123456789
<popey> src/dialer-app.url-dispatcher
<labsin> Does url-dispatcher work on 14.10 desktop?
<popey> I don't know.
<labsin> I have no phone (yet)
<labsin> And emulator doesn't work here.
<labsin> I'll just try
<akiva-thinkpad> justcarakas, ping
<justcarakas> o/
<akiva-thinkpad> hey sorry I kept missing you
<justcarakas> thats oke :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I was thinking of entering the scopes contest; how about yourself?
<justcarakas> nha, scopes aren't really my thing.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah thats too bad
<justcarakas> and I would feel bad if I won something again :p
<akiva-thinkpad> the altruist
<akiva-thinkpad> I was thinking of a youtube-dl based scope
<akiva-thinkpad> being able to download music or videos from youtube would make this excellent.
<justcarakas> nice :) indeed
<justcarakas> would be a big plus
<akiva-thinkpad> I am not sure if its possible. hopefully it is
<justcarakas> indeed :)
<justcarakas> I'm trying to learn qml again :p
<akiva-thinkpad> justcarakas, ah cool
<akiva-thinkpad> are you going to the uos?
<justcarakas> Ill probably will try to follow from work
<justcarakas> but it will depend on the work load, else I'll just watch them on youtube
<akiva-thinkpad> ah very cool
<justcarakas> and you ?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I will be leading two sessions I think
<justcarakas> wow, I see the akiva star rising :p
<akiva-thinkpad> heh; thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> darn trouble of writing a scope is that I only have an emulator. no actual device
<justcarakas> I can always test on my nexus 4 if yu want
<justcarakas> and also on my nexus 7 :) so I got phone and tablet covered
<akiva-thinkpad> I might just take you up on that.
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: if you could make a youtube-dl like thing which uses download manager that would be neat
<justcarakas> akiva-thinkpad: the juge likes your idea :D
<popey> haha
<popey> oops
<justcarakas> way to go
<popey> forgot I'm a judge
<popey> ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, not familiar with the download manager;
<popey> its the service on the device which can do the downloads in the background
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, not sure if there is an api for youtube-dl; i'm just checking that now
<popey> its just a python script
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, but if I had to do it via executing shell; really?
<akiva-thinkpad> hrmmmm
<justcarakas> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.index/
<akiva-thinkpad> oh I mean youtube-dl
<akiva-thinkpad> whether there is an api for that.
<popey> unlikely
<popey> as it's just a script
<akiva-thinkpad> or if its just a shell command. If its a shell command; should I still be alright?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah true
<justcarakas> akiva-thinkpad: do you have a server ? else you can use your server to download and convert it and than offer it by an api :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justcarakas, nah no server.
<brendand> anyone know the command to list chroots?
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand, when you figure it out; post it here.
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, answering my question with a question :P
<justcarakas> akiva-thinkpad: maybe you can scrape this site http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, it was in tools > options > ubuntu > click
<DanChapman> brendand for click chroots its "schroot --list"
<brendand> DanChapman, yeah. but i found that if you modify that or use the click command line the SDK doesn't sync up
<brendand> DanChapman, so i got an error until i deleted it from the above
<DanChapman> brendand: oh that's a bit odd!
<bzoltan> brendand:  what do you mean by "does not sync up"?
<brendand> bzoltan, well it still thought it existed
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand, cool
<bzoltan> brendand:  The IDE just lists what it finds
<brendand> bzoltan, anyway i'm good now. if i'm still curious on monday i'll ask benjamin
<bzoltan> brendand:  feel free to ask me too.. the click chroot part is something I made :)
<popey> DanChapman: ooh, just had an idea! dekko scope!
<popey> show me most recent important mail, or have it configurable to show me a specific folder
<popey> so when I'm on holiday I could have it show me "Important" mails
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: pong!
<mihir> popey: can you check  if this bug  is happening at your end as well , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1390691
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390691 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Can no longer see calendars" [High,Triaged]
 * popey looks
<popey> mihir: confirmed ☹
<popey> mihir: the page doesn't draw, the menu stays on screen here
<mihir> popey: bahh
<popey> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/PageWrapperUtils.js:42: Error: Error while loading page: file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calendar/0.4.538/CalendarChoicePopup.qml:56 SyncMonitor is not a type
<popey> adds to bug report
<mihir> popey: patch is on the way
<mihir> :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks mihir
<mihir> popey: that was bad typo :| and copy paste bad
<popey> It happens.
<popey> We should add a test so it is detected in future
<mihir> popey: indeed we should.
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1390691/+merge/241175
<mihir> popey: we'll required immediate store updates though.
<popey> lemme test it
<popey> lets get it landed and tested first and we'll worry about store upload later.
<mihir> popey: okay.
<popey> thanks for whipping it up quickly!
<mihir> popey: yeah i just came back from mall and read this bug :D
 * popey goes to make lunch while jenkins does its thing
<popey> approved the merge from my pov
<DanChapman> popey i'd thought about that! Wouldn't it be awesome :-D
<popey> yeah ☻
 * popey coughs http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/10/scope-development-competition/
 * popey covets the laptop
 * DanChapman reads up on scopes
<mihir> popey: Jenkins is happy
 * popey top approves
<liuxg> my pc can now only boots to grub command. how can I resolve the problem?
<popey> liuxg: sounds like a question for #ubuntu which is the support channel
<liuxg> popey ok. thanks
<rpadovani> hey mzanetti, I have some questions about tags, when you have time:
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'll be here for another cup of coffee, then I'll be away for a few hour...
<mzanetti> so hit me now or in the late afternoon
<rpadovani> mzanetti, well, I think I' ll ping you later :-)
<rpadovani> good afternoon@
<rpadovani> !
<DanChapman> popey do scopes and apps share the same data locations. So for instance a scope could share the apps settings file?
<DanChapman> providing they are packaged in the same click i presume
<nik90> DanChapman: I highly doubt that considering one app's setting is not in the same place as another app's setting
<nik90> DanChapman: hmm .. I thought the clicks would be separated
<DanChapman> nik90 popey suggested a dekko scope so i'm looking into it atm. So i wondered if the scope would be able to use the same locations for the cache and settings
<nik90> yeah I read the backlog
<nik90> although tbh I wouldn't expect both the app and scope to be in the same click package though
<nik90> but I am not sure
<DanChapman> oh i thought that was one of the benefits of click packages, that they can contain more than one app. And it's the manifest hooks that seperate them. I may be completely wrong there though :-D
<nik90> DanChapman: well I was thinking from the user's perspective where they might not be aware that the app they installed comes with a scope. As such I would expect these two to be in separate clicks which the user would need to install separately if they so wish.
<Mirv> calendar updated to store
<jdstrand> beuno: fyi, the store told me this: lint_framework:
<jdstrand> 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml' is not a supported framework
<jdstrand> beuno: but this does seem to be valid on the device now
<jdstrand> I'm going to upload my app with a -dev framework for now, so no rush. just fyi
<danielholm> @mardy ping
<justcarakas> is there a way to get an alphabet scroller in a list just like the contacts app has ?
<justcarakas> I have a big list of street names and it would make it easyer to navigate
<daker> justcarakas: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/upstreamcomponents/FastScroll.qml
<nik90> daker: hey, thnx for answering the question on askubuntu btw
<justcarakas> daker, do I just import that in my app than ?
<nik90> daker: would you know how to download a entire folder? For instance say my project has Folder1, Folder2, .... and I would like to only download Folder1
<daker> nik90: pulling a folder is a bit complex i guess, maybe you need a script to do that
<nik90> justcarakas: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/worldclock/WorldCityList.qml#L372 shows how to use it
<justcarakas> oke :)
<justcarakas> sorry, I'm kinda new to qml
<nik90> daker: at the moment I have a script which does it, but I was trying to reduce the network overhead and hoping bzr itself has one. But this is cool as well
<nik90> justcarakas: no worries, ... I have something in the works which will help you in the future :D
<justcarakas> nik90: that would be very nice :)
<daker> nik90: i guess you can combine bzr ls + bzr cat to achieve that
<nik90> daker: bzr ls? eh I didn't know about that command
 * nik90 tries
<daker> nik90: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-reference/ls-help.html
<daker> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8887237/
<nik90> daker: I think this will work. Thnx a lot!
<daker> yw
<qtros> Hi all, guys
<qtros> Can someone help me with scope development? I have one question - how can I put my image files inside scope binary? Or put them near on deployment?
<danielholm> guys, in what package is Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Plugin ?
<daker> danielholm: not sure but i guess it's accounts-qml-module
<danielholm> daker: there is none. only *-doc. what is this? freshly installed 14.10
<danielholm> I'm working on the owncloud account plugin and can't get any further at the moment. The emulator doesnt work, and apparently I dont have all  the needed packages.
<daker> danielholm: qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin
<daker> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/accounts-qml-module
<danielholm> daker: thanks
<danielholm> daker: nope. still no module installed. do you know if there is a way of running a standalone qml file trough a kit?
<daker> danielholm: i have no idea about that, maybe you can ask mardy about Online Accounts
<danielholm> yeah, I tried to ping him earlier, but I'll might need to do it again
<danielholm> daker: but thanks a lot anyways
<justcarakas> is there a battery drain problem when calling ?
<justcarakas> is there a way to get more detailed data on battery usage ?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, are you around? :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey
<rpadovani> mzanetti, of course :-) So, I have a couple of questions about tags
<rpadovani> mzanetti, a first working branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/tagsUI/+merge/241177
<rpadovani> but, (a) after you add a tag on a note, all tags are removed from that note. I don't understand why
<rpadovani> and (b), I don't understand how to create a new tag, take its guid and assign it to a note
<rpadovani> mzanetti, you have to try it in phone mode
<mzanetti> need to check. gimme a few minutes
<rpadovani> sure, thanks
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you really need to merge trunk :D
<nik90> popey: ping
<rpadovani> mzanetti, done and pushed, but doesn't work :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-clone-tags/+merge/241190
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks! Mhh, it's annoying I didn't figure out by myself...
<mzanetti> more annoying that I forgot this in the first place
<mzanetti> considering I added warning comments all over the place
<nik90> daker: hey, are you familiar with debian packaging?
<daker> nik90: not really, but just ask
<nik90> daker: I packaged a command line script that installs to /usr/local/bin and uploaded to the PPA. It got accepted as well, but I later got an email about a build failure at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/189578515/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.ucs_0.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nik90> daker: I went through it but cannot reason why it failed
<nik90> thought perhaps you might have an insight
<rpadovani> mzanetti, just a thing: doesn't work if user add a tag then closes a note using back and not save button. I know it's logic, but I'm not sure is the best way for user...
<mzanetti> I for one would still vote for dropping the save button
<mzanetti> talk to dpm about it. he wanted the save button
<mzanetti> rpadovani: how does the android app behave?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, there is only the back button
<rpadovani> and it saves every edit
<mzanetti> yeah. I'd do the same
<mzanetti> but we had this discussion like a year ago and design wanted a save button
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, we will have to talk to dpm about this. Well, in a year a lot of things change :-) For now I merge your branch, thanks!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, what about create a tag, take its guid and assign to a note?
<daker> nik90: i think their something wrong with this : dpkg-deb --build debian/ucs
<daker> there is*
<nik90> daker: it seems I am not allowed to install into /usr/local/bin...so I am changing that to /usr/bin instead
<mzanetti> rpadovani: can you try if this works? lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/create-tag-guid
<rpadovani> mzanetti, perfect, thanks :-)
<rpadovani> tomorrow I'll work a bit on design an I'll the option to delete tag
<rpadovani> I think will be enough for a first merge in the trunk for tags UI
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... I was reworking the editnoteview too
<mzanetti> but I guess I'll merge in your stuff then
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so keep the changes in EditNotePage to what they are now
<mzanetti> you can edit the other files without problems
<rpadovani> ok
<rpadovani> mzanetti, well, I didn't modify EditNotePage, and I don't think I need.
<rpadovani> But I worked a bit on EditNoteView
<mzanetti> EditNoteView... sorry
<rpadovani> ok, I'll don't do others edit for now
<mzanetti> rpadovani: http://i.imgur.com/AtovvQS.png
<rpadovani> coool :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: have you tried the caching branch yet?
<mzanetti> that boosts the app performance quite a bit. it's pretty smooth now with the evernote300 account
<rpadovani> oh, cool. Nope, tbh I didn't do much for Ubuntu since the sprint
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-09
<rpadovani> mzanetti, do you think we could move all js functions to an external file? It's becoming a mess to connect all functions in the view. E.G when I close the edittabview in tablet mode I have to open again the editnoteview and connect to the exiteditmode the displaynote() function that is in reminders.qml, that requires another function in reminder.sqml
<popey> nik90: pong
<popey> nik90: looks like you got your packaging question answered?
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/545053/how-can-i-use-emacs-instead-of-ubuntu-sdk-to-write-ubuntu-touch-apps is fun
<popey> i can see some value in adding  plugins to $random_text_editor to call out to the sdk shell scripts
<vitimiti> Well, since, for now, only the terminal is a good thing to develop in Unity8, I find that even useful
<vitimiti> I can't install new apps in the unity8 shell, either, and the keyboard is US only
<weeman1337> Hello, anyone here, who's familiar with unity 8 scope development?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... not sure how moving the js functions would help there...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'd like to get rid of the tablet mode tbh
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, makes sense tbh, it isn't such a great feature and only add a lot of complications writing code
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah... well, right now I'd prefer you don't move stuff around. I agree though that this is a problem we need to solve
<rpadovani> ok, I'll stick with that code for now, I have to find a solution on how I can connect a function to exitEditMode from tagview
<mzanetti> rpadovani: maybe using a dialog instead?
<mzanetti> so you don't have to mess with the pagestack
<mzanetti> and can just open/close it on top of everything
<rpadovani> could be a solution, yes
<nik90> popey: yeah I got my packaging question answered
<vitimiti> I want to make a small panel that is dragged from the bottom and I want to create a little tab to indicate its existence just like in the apps menu from unity8 for the scopes. Where can I find an example on how to make that tab to indicate the presence of the panel=
<rpadovani> vitimiti, do you mean the bottom edge? http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/loving-the-bottom-edge/
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Can I talk with someone from SDK team?
<qtros> I want to note one thing - Qt Creator in SDK uses a lot of CPU resources when Ctrl is pressed. Seems that it tries to find definition of what is under mouse.
<bzoltan> qtros:  shoot
<qtros> Simple Qt Creator from Qt binaries works better
<qtros> bzoltan shoot? :)
<bzoltan> qtros: with Ubuntu phone app development?
<bzoltan> qtros:  like "shoot the question"
<qtros> bzoltan yep, currently I am trying myself in scope development
<bzoltan> qtros:  i will check tomorrow that Ctrl issue. I have never seen it as a problem, but it is possible
<qtros> bzoltan mb a lot of dependencies causes it
<bzoltan> qtros: with the stock Qt binaries you will miss the Ubuntu plugin, what is important for deploying the app on a device or on an emulator and for packaging. But sure you can work these around in terminal.
<qtros> bzoltan but it's near to unworkable for me - I use ctrl+c and ctrl+v, ctrl+arrows very frequently
<qtros> bzoltan Qt Creator freezes fro few second any time I use such hotkeys (and when mouse is under something, not free space)
<bzoltan> qtros: Let me figure out if it is a known bug in the QtCreator release we use in the SDK or it is something what is caused by the Ubuntu plugin... I suspect the first one
<qtros> bzoltan very strange bug, yes) Not a bug, performance issue
<bzoltan> qtros:  for me on Utopic it hardly ever goes above 2% ... regardless how much I press Ctrl
<qtros> Ok I will take screenshot for you)
<bzoltan> qtros: I could increase the cpu usage by copying a block of code and push the CtrlV ... and kept it pushed for a long time .. it copied like hundred times.. then the CPU usage went up. But I guess it is normal. So single press does not do anything.
<bzoltan> qtros:  no need for screenshot :) I do believe you.
<bzoltan> qtros:  what env do you use? What HW, what Ubuntu?
<qtros> bzoltan I already made it, take a look https://yadi.sk/i/nBMfHGCOcbe3q
<qtros> bzoltan but be ready for Russian locale ;)
<bzoltan> qtros:  I like Russian locale ;)
<qtros> bzoltan I pushed control, moved mouse a little under some code and tried to change cursor pos
<qtros> bzoltan  now image my feeling when I try to write some code :D
<bzoltan> qtros:  OK, I got it
<qtros> bzoltan I really don't know why it happened
<bzoltan> qtros:  I could repeat it ... I have a fairly strong machine so my qtcreator is not blacking out, but I see the COU usage growing
<qtros> bzoltan I use Qt Creator since Qt 4.6, never seen before such performance issue)
<bzoltan> qtros:  you said it does not happen with the stock QtC, what version is that?
<qtros> bzoltan any, for example 3.1.2
<qtros> bzoltan seems that someone added potentially time-consuming operation in UI thread
<bzoltan> qtros:  we are on 3.1.1
<bzoltan> qtros:  I can tell you that our plugin does not do anything with the Crtl key ...
<qtros> bzoltan it's very strange)
<qtros> bzoltan it's first time I use cmake project
<qtros> bzoltan maybe because of it
<bzoltan> qtros: It is strange but for sure it has nothing to do with the cmake project ... I was planning to build the latest QtC for our SDK from the git repo.. I will see tomorrow if it produces the same problem.ű
<qtros> bzoltan ok :) I am pretty happy that now someone is notified about this :)
<bzoltan> qtros: When it comes to QtCreator in Ubuntu SDK it is either zbenjamin or me
<justcarakas> anybody here that can help me with a qml question ?
<justcarakas> I need to know the amount of items there are in my XmlListModel after is has reloaded but I always get the value of it before it was reloaded
<justcarakas> is there a way to run a function after the reloading is completed ?
<daker> justcarakas: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-xmllistmodel-xmllistmodel.html#count-prop no ?
<justcarakas> daker it was that that I was looking at, but if you call that emediatly below the reload you get the numbe from before the reload because the reload is still running
<justcarakas> daker I solved it at by adding an onStatusChanged and there I do the checks that need to happen after the reload because if it is empy I need to show a error :)
<justcarakas> but Im not sure if that is the best solution
<newsages> hi
<newsages> i cant use desing on SDK, error while reading typeinfo.................
<beuno> jdstrand, ack, I'll fix
<beuno> jdstrand, it's odd, the store things 14.10-qml is supported
<beuno> I wonder if someone changed it
<mzanetti> popey: do you know if its possible to use the content hub for importing from the camera app?
<daker> mzanetti: yes i think i have seen that
<mzanetti> daker: hmm.. do you remember where?
<daker> mzanetti: one sec
<daker> mzanetti: twitter webapp
<mzanetti> cool, thanks. will check it out
<daker> yw
<mzanetti> ok... don't really understand how those webapps work :D
<mzanetti> I guess the content hub code is in some oxide plugin
<mzanetti> anyone knows of a QML app that can import pictores from the camera using contenthub?
<daker> mzanetti: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/ContentPickerDialog.qml
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/ContentDownloadDialog.qml
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/ContentShareDialog.qml
<mzanetti> oh, nice
<mzanetti> aha!
<mzanetti> I think I see what I'm doing wrong
 * mzanetti tries
<daker> mzanetti: that's your part https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/ContentPickerDialog.qml#L102
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-02
<dholbach> good morning
<afidegnum> hello, I am developing a touch related application and I am having permission denied on /dev/input/event7          i did chmod 777 to /dev/input/event7 and I am having "Operation not permitted" error  how can i make it available to other apps and utilities?
<dhalsim> hi guys, I need some help with an init.d service script that I wrote.
<dhalsim> I'm trying to add a new startup script to init.d, If I "sudo ./myscript start" it works, but "sudo service myscript start" it just prints "myscript start/post-start, process 3098"
<dhalsim> anyone?
<brendand> dhalsim, that's completely normal
<dhalsim> brendand what did I miss?
<brendand> dhalsim, what did you expect to happen?
<dhalsim> brendand: I expect it executes my grunt.js task (which executes some other commands and eventually starts node.js app)
<brendand> dhalsim, anyway in the former you are actually running the script directly but the latter is running it via (upstart?) and will output the status of the command - the actual output of the command will be logged elsewhere
<brendand> try ~/.cache/upstart
<brendand> actually it isn't upstart is it...
<dhalsim> brendand: no I'm not using upstart
<ogra_> yeah, thats bad
<brendand> dhalsim, systemd, or sysvinit?
<ogra_> use upstart ;)
<dhalsim> yeah the problem is "ps aux | grep node" prints nothing
<brendand> dhalsim, please don't say sysvinit
<ogra_> because it stops in post-start
<ogra_> as it tells you
<dhalsim> brendand, ogra_ it says SystemV -> http://pm2.keymetrics.io/docs/usage/startup/
<ogra_> whats that running on ? a desktop ? a server ?
<ogra_> (note that you cant ship any kind of init jobs on the phone)
<dhalsim> I'm actually using a vagrant ubuntu trusty (server) VM image
<ogra_> ok, so if you use trusty you want an upstart job .. if you use vivid and later you want a systemd unit
<dhalsim> Ok, I'll tried upstart, thanks ogra_
<dhalsim> *try
<ahayzen> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> ahayzen: whats up
<ahayzen> davmor2, Hi, we have, not for the first time, had a mediascanner2 database change break all of our autopilot tests and go unnoticed for a few weeks. I was wondering if it would be possible to add to the mediascanner2 manual test cases that you do a run of the music-app autopilot tests if there is a database change?
<davmor2> ahayzen: can't find the testplan currently but I can add it if I find it
<ahayzen> davmor2, ok thanks :-) just a simple bug report against music as a heads up when it breaks would be super useful :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: also you can take it up with the mediascanner guys too, to give you a heads up when they randomly change stuff to
<ahayzen> :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: are you using a private api for mediascanner?
<balloons> mzanetti, is there a day / time you want for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22638/unity8-convergence-show-tell/?
<mzanetti> balloons, don't mind the day, on the time, if possible during my workning hours, so before 5pm UTC
<balloons> mzanetti, ack. Tues at 1600 it is then
<mzanetti> balloons, works for me
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<josharenson> I'm trying to change the what highlight looks like in an OptionSelectorDelegate... is this possible or should I implement a custom delegate?
<snizzo> heyheyheyhey! Is there a way to open file browser app on a path from an other app? Or is it possible to create a symlink in home from an app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-03
<seb128> DanChapman, hey, thanks for triaging my dekko bugs reports ;-)
<DanChapman> seb128: hey! np. :-)
<seb128> :-)
<mzanetti> mhall119, hey, who will be the co-host for my session?
<mhall119> mzanetti: you
<mzanetti> mhall119, so I'll be alone there?
<mhall119> oh, co-host?
<mhall119> mzanetti: which session?
<mzanetti> unity8 convergence show and tell
<mzanetti> in 45 mins
<mhall119> balloons maybe then
<mhall119> if you need a co-host
<mhall119> or one of the other Show and Tell track leads
<mzanetti> balloons, I like what I see (reminders-app)
<mzanetti> autolanding still complains tho...
<mzanetti> where did you add the dependency?
<mzanetti> and where is my commit to fix that? I did that last night
<mzanetti> ah ok... the commit is there...
<balloons> mzanetti, I needed to add the dependency to the chroot; as we don't use debian packages in the new jenkins
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<balloons> though the old one is still running, and failed it, so it didn't autotrigger
<balloons> I'll manually kick it
<mzanetti> cool :)
<mzanetti> balloons, you using the click packages now in jenkins?
<balloons> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> balloons, awesome
<mzanetti> I wonder if we can drop the dpkg stuff then
<balloons> mzanetti, there's a session I'll talk more about what's going on
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22598/community-core-apps-qa/
<mzanetti> ok. thanks so far
<mzanetti> looking great
<snizzo> mzanetti: is that online meeting? will it be streamed online?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-04
<balloons> snizzo, which meeting?
<Dragonkeeper> hi, im trying to deploy my app to the phone.   but, as the app trys to load on the phone it force quits and tells me module QtQuick.Controls isnt installed .
<Dragonkeeper> this app loads on the desktop tho ..
<Dragonkeeper> anyone ?
<Dragonkeeper> nvm  fixed it
<om26er> didrocks, Hi! Do you know how can I update to pycharm 5, is there a way to do that from umake ?
<didrocks> om26er: use the built-in pycharm updater
<didrocks> it should warn you about it and let you update
<om26er> didrocks, it says already upto date, probably the built-in updater will working after a few days.
<Dragonkeeper> anyone know the componant to create drop down selection menus >
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, they are doing rollouts
<om26er> didrocks, manually updated it for now, love the hidpi support.
<om26er> didrocks, was instantly greeted with https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-141725 -- do you know when that will be fixed ?
<didrocks> om26er: normally, jayatana is disabled for java app by default, did you export the env yourself?
<om26er> didrocks, yes, I did. It warned me about jayatana when I started it, 5.0 disabled it by default, I re-enabled it. I am just curious if we will have a real fix sometime.
<didrocks> om26er: I don't think if anyone is working on it that we would have a fix (or having a proper java integration support for appmenu)
<didrocks> om26er: question for the fundation team I guess, we have a java maintainer
<om26er> didrocks, oh, ok, will ask him. Do you know his name ?
<didrocks> om26er: tdaitx
<om26er> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<letatcest> Is there an option using a gesture or something to scroll through the terminal commands in the Ubuntu Touch Terminal?
<letatcest> the formerly used ones i mean
<ogra_> letatcest, use two fingers ;)
<ogra_> oh, you want the command history, thats wipe left/right iirc
<ogra_> (or was it up/down ? ... one of these)
<letatcest> I sometimes am lucky boiko and ogra_ but mainly it doesnt work well... (trying to mirscreencast from a meizu, but it's pretty annoying to type in the commands...)
<vitimiti> Is there a CMake variable to identify if the system is Ubuntu instead of just Linux? I would like to make a portable library that only uses QML for Ubuntu (it uses SDL2 as of now)
<DanChapman> mardy: hey! could you point me to the bug for no edit ui in online accounts (if there is one) can't seem to find it
<mzanetti> balloons, I'm afraid jenkins can do that dance longer than you can :DD
<balloons> mzanetti, lol
<dobey> aquarius: around?
<aquarius> I am
<dobey> aquarius: surely at the pub as well? :)
<aquarius> debating heading out, but not yet :)
<dobey> aquarius: anyway, alecu sent round the irc log of your questions about IAP and i wanted to clarify some things for you
<aquarius> coolio
<dobey> aquarius: 1) the API calls in QtPurchasing are perhaps not quite aptly named for how IAP works
<aquarius> clarify away :)
<dobey> the API was also heavily designed around how iOS/Android work, since it was originally designed for those platforms
<aquarius> k
<dobey> restorePurchases() makes it sound a lot more complex than it is, for one. it doesn't currently work while offline, but it's not something you should avoid calling
<dobey> and while iOS/Android don't give you root on the phone, there are certainly plenty of sites/videos showing how to get free IAP items on those platforms :)
<aquarius> ah, OK. It explicitly warns that it might ask for passwords
<dobey> on ubuntu it will not do that
<aquarius> if that's the case, I obviously don't want to call it on app startup
<dobey> ever
<aquarius> ah. Good. :)
<dobey> on ubuntu we only ask for the password if it's been more than 15 minutes since you last actually logged in by typing the password, and you're actually trying to spend money
<aquarius> certainly there are limits to how far one can go to protect an app from someone hacking its data files or source to get free stuff; the only way to actually avoid that is to not trust the app and do it on the server :)
<dobey> right, the only way to do it "securely" is to have some sexternal service where you verify things
<dobey> with some sort of encryption and API that can't be broken
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> I'd just like to not make it necessarily *easy*, and "echo 'update purchases set coins=1000' | sqlite3 ~/.local/share/app.sil/db" is a bit too close to being easy :)
<dobey> yeah
<aquarius> hence the question about maybe you give me back a little signed token file I save somewhere which I can pass to IAP.decodeThisToken and get back {"coins":1000} -- IAP.decodeThisToken would be a local call, and just do public key verification on the token
<dobey> well, you could make proprietary apps and do everything in c++ (or at least in qml that is embedded as resources in a c++ qt binary), and encrypt the db
<aquarius> but I'm just making up API here; there are likely better ways
<dobey> yeah, i'm not sure what the best way to do that is
<aquarius> I was just hoping to avoid having to hit the internet for it, because then if I call restorePurchases() on app startup and you're currently in a phone dead zone then the app switches back into you-haven't-paid-for-it mode, which will annoy people
<dobey> we could maybe do it on the client side, but as part of the service, rather than something each app deals with
<dobey> aquarius: re: customization, the UI is exactly the same as when purchasing an app. you can set the name of the item, and an icon, in the store side, and that's what is displayed in pay-ui
<aquarius> ah, OK; fair enough, then
<dobey> the situation where verification of things is required, is indeed a bit difficult to deal with. one of the reasons why we are suggesting to just add "Donate $5" sort of items to start with, where they are immediately consumable, and you don't need to verify for using the app. and it fits well with the current case where people have one version of an app in the store that's for purchase to support development of it, and anoth
<dobey> so with this, instead of two apps, you'd just have the one, and a page with the list of donate buttons for different amounts
<dobey> the current minimum price requirements also make it more difficult to have some sorts of IAP items that are common in games with micropurchases
<mhall119> alecu: I want in on the in-app-payments testing please
<aquarius> that's a fair comment, indeed
<aquarius> and I can save that the person has donated in my database
<aquarius> and yes, someone could then flip that switch so it looks like they've donated when they haven't
<dobey> well you don't even need to care if they've donated or not
<aquarius> but that person is just a heel if they do that, and get no benefit, and go to hell for guilt later.
<dobey> in the app anyway
<aquarius> it'd be nice to not show them the button ;-)
<dobey> well what if you added a new feature, and i want to buy you another beer?
<alecu> mhall119: sure thing!
<dobey> aquarius: make it a "Support" button on the main page, but it opens the page with the store so they can support you with beers, instead of you giving them support ;)
<aquarius> ha! sneaky. :)
<dobey> aquarius: and the problem with having something like ubuntu coins, is that then we have to track how many coins people have, how many they give to other people, and we lose money when the value of the dollar/pound/euro changes
<aquarius> yup
<aquarius> on the other hand, you don't have to have a minimum price of three dollars.
<dobey> which is why MS don't do it any more on xbox either :)
<dobey> well we do
<dobey> it's just not a minimum price we have to make app developers deal with
<dobey> and we don't want to deal with currency conversion, which having a fake currency would make us do
<aquarius> s'pose, yeah
<aquarius> make it an altcoin ;)
<dobey> the minimum price thing isn't new either. we've had it for years (since we had apps for sale in the software-center)
<mhall119> dogecoin or nothin
<dobey> but we are actively working to reduce it
<mhall119> dobey: instead of "ubuntu coin" we could always just track a "balance" in someone's Ubuntu One account and debit from small payments from that
<aquarius> ya, I know it's not new, but opening up more ways to pay makes it more annoying ;)
<aquarius> mnah, handwave, that means you're a bank
<aquarius> money laundering regs go through the roof if you hold balance for people.
<dobey> mhall119: but then we are google wallet or paypal
<mhall119> only in the way my AT&T pre-paid service is a bank
<mhall119> it works the same way
<dobey> no, at&t pre-paid service is you buy X minutes per month
<mhall119> dobey: yes, but I don't pay for those minutes with my credit card, I pay for those minutes out of my AT&T account balan ce
<aquarius> can you get the balance back?
<mhall119> I have to top-up my account when it runs out, then I can renew my monthly service
<mhall119> aquarius: never tried, maybe? I'm sure it wouldn't be easy
<aquarius> sounds like they're a bank. But AT&T have more lawyers than you've got lines of source, so it's easier for them :P
<mhall119> I dunno, I used to write Java code
<dobey> at&t have their own credit clearing i think
<dobey> but that is the same problem, whether it's actual money we hold as a balance, or ubucoins
<alecu> I think the key is what aquarius suggested earlier: we sell Ubucoins, and the prices of IAPs are in that virtual currency.
<aquarius> that is precisely what I was suggesting, yeah
<dobey> what key is in there?
<alecu> then we don't have to do conversions, and we are not a bank
<aquarius> but I see dobey's arguments against it, around the changing price of money
<aquarius> I hadn't thought of that.
<dobey> alecu: yes we do have to do conversions
<dobey> alecu: otherwise we can't pay developers :)
<alecu> we pay a rate out of those coins
<dobey> and we would be a bank
<alecu> and that rate can vary with time
<dobey> you're describing a bank :)
<alecu> bah
<alecu> anyway, I'll let legal figure it out :-)
<dobey> instead of a vault full of cash, it would be a hard drive full of bits
<aquarius> alecu, the risk is this: I pay £2 (equivalent to $3) and get 200 Ubuntu Fun Bucks. A month goes past, during which the exchange rate for the pound goes in the toilet, meaning that Canonical's bank account with £2 in it is now worth $3.50. Then we have to pay the developer the equivalent of 200 Fun Bucks because of their purchases, which means paying them $3.50 when we've only got $3.00. So Canonical loses 5
<aquarius> 0c.
<dobey> but those bits are valued against the currency rate
<aquarius> essentially, you avoid holding balances for people, *and* you avoid the minimum charge for most purchasers, *but* you have to become a money speculator. :)
<dobey> exactly
<aquarius> all of these are unenviable choices.
<dobey> it also means we have to follow a whole different set of legal guidelines, becuase we are holding balances, rather than just asking some other credit clearing house to process some transactions for us
<mhall119> the proper solution of course is just to get a massive volume of sales so that we can negotiate a lower per-transaction cost
<aquarius> well, you aren't really holding balances; you've just got a DB table somewhere with (userid, funbucks) in it. But I appreciate that the money laundering people will not see it that way ;)
<aquarius> the proper choice, of course, is "be a big enough deal that banks will drop their minimum charge" and then it's all good
<aquarius> ha! jinx, mhall119
<mhall119> lol
<aquarius> but: egg, bag, bag, egg.
<aquarius> maybe that'll happen.
<aquarius> I *personally* think that the real solution here is to stop people whining about three lousy dollars when a latte costs more than that, and actually value the software they purchase. But I've not had a lot of luck with that philosophy.
<dobey> aquarius: well, that's all a fiat currency is. bank computer just says you have a running balance of $XXXX, but they spread your balance around in loans to other people
<aquarius> you're not allowed to say "fiat currency"; it makes you sound like an r/bitcoin nutter. I mean, I'm not disagreeing with you :)
<mhall119> of course, the other option is lower the minimum below what it actually is, and take the hit on every transaction in the hope that the increased transactions eventually get us below that new minimum
<aquarius> won't happen fast enough
<mhall119> also, that's not what a fiat currency is
<dobey> well the US$ is a fiat currency :)
<mhall119> even on the gold standard it's pretty much all just numbers in a computer
<aquarius> Ubuntu phones are not currently in the position where there are a zillion customers but they all refuse to pay because the prices are too high. If everyone with a phone paid for every app they use you still wouldn't make serious money, not yet.
<mhall119> fiat just means the sum of all those numbers is chosen by a person or persons, rather than some natural limitation
<dobey> fiat means you can't take those numbers and exchange them for some physical item
<mhall119> I can exchange USD for physical items
<dobey> you can make a transaction and give them to someone else to obtain an item they own possession of
<mhall119> and that's different from a silver note or gold-backed paper currency how?
<mhall119> heck, I can trade you Microsoft stock certificates for beer
<dobey> the government owns the silver or gold and you can take your note to the government and they will give you silver or gold
<mhall119> true, but I can take my USD into a pawn show and they will give me silver or gold for it too
<dobey> yes, but you can also get an ipod or a gun in that pawn shop
<mhall119> I can probably get them from the government too, somehow
<dobey> the value of the dollar isn't tied to the value of that gold, ipod, or gun
<dobey> anyway, speaking of beer
<dobey> it is that time approximate
<mhall119> which brings us back to my original assertion, currency is a fraction of some whole value. Fiat currency is when that whole value is simply declared by some authority, rather than being based on some measurable substance like gold
<mhall119> bitcoin isn't backed by any physical substance, but it's not fiat because the total number of bitcoins in existance isn't determined arbitrarily
<mhall119> it's a function of some funky hard math
<dobey> but it's not an unlimited amount either
<mhall119> it's also not a static currency, the total number of bitcoins that exists is *increasing*
<dobey> it is finite. once all the bitcoins have been calculated, there will be no more
<aquarius> anyway, I shall leave you to the discussion -- thank you for the detail, dobey! I shall try to find time to be part of the pilot ;)
<mhall119> dobey: I don't believe it is finite in theory
<mhall119> but I could be wrong
<mhall119> I thought it just kept getting exponentially harder to create new ones
<aquarius> (on my way out: mhall119, it is finite. There can never be more than 21 million bitcoins. As the total number approaches that, mining gets harder, until when it hits that, mining is impossible. It asymptotically approaches 21m.)
<dobey> gold was a finite resource too
<mhall119> aquarius: thanks
<dobey> mhall119: https://bitcoin.org/en/faq#wont-the-finite-amount-of-bitcoins-be-a-limitation
<mhall119> in that case, at some point in time bitcoin will become irreversibly deflationary
<mhall119> assuming it ever catches on widely
<dobey> right
<mhall119> which would pretty much spell the end of a bitcoin economy
<mhall119> then everybody will move to dogecoin
<dobey> it's probably wiser to invest in ammunition, realistically :)
<mhall119> or, currencies backed by a reliable economy
<dobey> so one where humans are not involved at all then
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> time to go :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-05
<mardy> DanChapman: hi! I can't find it, maybe there wasn't one. If you file one to ubuntu-ux, please subscribe me or ping me here so that I follow it
<rpadovani> popey is offline? Heck!
<mcphail> rpadovani: isn't that the first portent of the apocalypse?
<rpadovani> it is, it is.
<mcphail> rpadovani: it would explain why I saw a crow flying backwards...
<rpadovani> aahhahaha
<rpadovani> popey, o/ we were worried, you weren't online O.o
<popey> had internet issues at home
<popey> engineer had unplugged my internet connection!
<rpadovani> wow, that's sad
<rpadovani> popey, when this[0] branch will land, could you please release an update of the calculator? We have a *lot* of bugfixes
<rpadovani> [0]: https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-bracket-push-fix
<rpadovani> (there is a trivial conflict gang66 has to fix)
<popey> Yeah, I had a chat with bartosz about it earlier in the week
<DanChapman> mardy, done :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1513435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513435 in Ubuntu UX "[online-accounts] No edit UI" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani> there is any ppa for qt 5.4 for precise?
<popey> rpadovani, Mirv is the keeper of qt ppas
<Mirv> rpadovani: double-checking precise == 12.04? there's just 5.0.2 for precise. 5.4 is only available for vivid/wily/xenial in a traditional sense and trusty too if needed via the new SDK builds
<Mirv> rpadovani: you can consider simply getting the upstream Qt 5.4 installer for precise (not sure if they support it still, but it might be so)
<Mirv> depending on what's needed
<rpadovani> Mirv, argh, right, trusty - I need it to have dell drivers on xps 13
<rpadovani> Mirv, I just want to be able to develop also on my notebook :-)
<Mirv> rpadovani: I was wondering :) my xps 13 is also running trusty, although not really dell drivers anymore but 14.04.3. you can use the new ubuntu-sdk-ide from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development/ which will replace the normal SDK - it includes the whole Qt and installs alongside system Qt
<Mirv> it will soon be made the recommended choice for all
<rpadovani> Mirv, I already installed it, I'm able to compile apps, but then it says module "QtQuick" version 2.3 is not installed
<rpadovani> at runtime
<Mirv> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: ^
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yes, sir!
<Mirv> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: is the new SDK going to solve the running on the desktop problem, or is it left for the developer's exercise?
<Mirv> rpadovani: I think you might want to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /opt/blah/qt:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH something
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  the new SDK IDE does solve it
<Mirv> rpadovani: how do you run it, from QtC's menu?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: here we have a volunteering beta user :)
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: welcome aboard ... here is the instruction
<rpadovani> :-)
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rpadovani> I'll love to provide as many feedbacks as possible
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, done
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  14.04, 15.05 and 15.10
<rpadovani> 14.04 here
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  the next is ... "PROFIT"
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, well, when I try to run something it says 'module "QtQuick" version 2.3 is not installed '
<rpadovani> (from the sdk itself)
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-dev
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, already done too - I found the bug reported by kalinkiana
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  let me check one thing
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  do you see the Desktop Kit in the Options dialog?
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, no, there isn't a desktop click build target, should I create it?
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  not there... in the Run&Build ... Kits
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, yap, there is
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  and where the Desktop Kit points?
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  What Qt is it using?
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, QT 5.2.1 in PATH (System) - there is only QT 5.4.1 (ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf) that mentions 5.4
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  right ... so the desktop kit registration is not good
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: let's pull zbenjamin in... I have the same issue
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  hehh.. no.. I do have the Ubuntu SDK Desktop Kit
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-dev
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: if you have that, then you need to add the "Ubuntu SDK Desktop Kit" to your project and run with that
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: if you have a qmlproject you need to select the correct runconfiguration
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: the rc should be named like your project
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: ^ another reason why qmlproject is bad. It seems to not care about the used Qt when executing qmlscene
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2015-11-05_14_20_27-N8lIHCbp.1446726063.png
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  crap.. that is a reason to be sacked
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: it autocreates a RC which sadly is the default selected one over ours
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ https://img.rpadovani.com/public/qtwrong.png
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: what ubuntu version you are on?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, 14.04
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ sorry, I have only 40minutes of lunch break, so I need to go right now, I'll ping you in ~1 hour? Thanks for your availability meanwhile
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  feel free to ping me anytime
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, zbenjamin here I'm, do you have some time to help me have it working?
<zzarr> hello! I used "Activity Tracker (BETA)" to store a route, do anyone know how to access the coordinates that are stored?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: sure
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: so since when do you have the ubuntu-sdk-ide installed? Because that long lists of qt versions is a bug we fixed a few days ago
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, I installed during the UbuCon, soo, a couple of weekends ago?
<rpadovani> something like this
<rpadovani> like 23 or 24 of Oct
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: ok make sure you have the most recent version
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, all updated
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, I've also the ppa ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: ok then, close qtc and delete (or move) ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/qtversion.xml
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: that will clean up the long list of qt versions
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: maybe it will break some kits too but those can be fixed by assigning the correct qt version later on again
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, done
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: next step: make sure ubuntu-sdk-dev is installed: apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-dev
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, yap
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: does /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmake exist?`
<rpadovani> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3.0M Nov  3 23:40 qmake
<rpadovani> seems so
<zbenjamin> can you execute it? /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmake -query
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, yes, and now it says QT_VERSION:5.4.1
<rpadovani> (well, it says a lot of things)
<zbenjamin> cool, run "ubuntu-sdk-ide" now and see if you got the new desktop kit
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13112563/
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: where do you get that?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: running your project?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, as soon as I open ubuntu-sdk-ide in the console
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: ok ignore that one for now
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: thats a problem of either the friends plugin or the qmlplugindump
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, ok, I changed the kit in the project tabs and now seems to work (I miss Bacon2d) - I try with another app, hang on a sec
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, it works \o/
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, thanks *so* much
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: yaaay :)
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, the only thing is that by default it uses 'Desktop' kit instead of 'Ubuntu Sdk Desktop', but it's not a so big problem
<rpadovani> oh well
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: when you create your project you need to select what kits you want
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: just do not select the normal "Desktop" kit :)
<rpadovani> there is a 'Make default' button in the kits tab :D
<zbenjamin> right :D
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, next question: is it possible to build command line? :D
<rpadovani> what the heck I wrote?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: its possible to build commandline :D
<rpadovani> I mean, is it possible to build apps using hte command line with the new desktop kit?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: sure
<zbenjamin> cd <path_to_src> && mkdir build && cd build && /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/bin/qmake -r ../ && make
<jgdx> any suggestions on how I could create a transient setting that is unset on reboot from qml?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, same thing for cmake? Of course s/qmake/cmake?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: depending on the tools you use you probably need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH though
<rpadovani> okay
<rpadovani> thanks *so* much :)
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: with cmake you need to tell cmake where to find the cmake files. So it picks up the correct qt
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: i think those files are in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/lib/cmake
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: but i cannot remember the env var or cmake arg to pass that on
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, if I try to use the sdk to compile webbrowser (cmake) I have this error? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13112684/ there is a better solution than give 777 to .ccache?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: weird , why would anything in your home folder not belong to you?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, well, no idea. To be honest I have no idea why it is .ccache and not .cache
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: well ccache is something different: https://ccache.samba.org/
<rpadovani> oh, I see
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, anyway, I fixed permissions there, now it says I miss <QtCore/QStorageInfo> - how can I install packages in the kit?
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: I am here too
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  I see I have arrived late :)
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  you see, how easy to make people happy? :D
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: ;)
<hasselmm> hi, how would i install qtdeclarative5-private-dev to chroot:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf?
<hasselmm> a plain (and obviously stupid) "sudo schroot -c chroot:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf -- dpkg-query -l qtdeclarative5-private-dev" doesn't seem persistent
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 maint apt-get install qtdeclarative5-private-dev:armhf
<hasselmm> zbenjamin: ah, cool! thanks alot!
<hasselmm> hmm... doesn't seem like qt 5.5 is available yet?
<dobey> not on the phone, no. it's 5.4
<hasselmm> hmm.... hmmm..... too bad. no quick porting then :-/
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, zbenjamin yap, thanks for help - the only thing I miss that dependency - QtCore/Storage
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: what package is that?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: be careful, you can not mix packages that are compiled with the system Qt and projects using the ubuntu sdk desktop kit
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, should be in qtbase5-dev - zbenjamin, I'm trying to compile webbrowser
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: are you trying to compile against the new Kit?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, yap, from inside the sdk
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: you can not build against default qt packages then. Everything that is not part of ubuntu-sdk-dev you need to compile yourself (when itd depends on Qt)
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, well, it should be part of qt 5.4 #include <QtCore/QStorageInfo>
<rpadovani> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qstorageinfo.html
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: yeah its there
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, well, then I don't understand why it says it's missing
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: webbrowser is using cmake?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, yes, it is
<zbenjamin> hmm maybe thats the problem and there is something wrong with the cmake installation
<zbenjamin> the cmake files of qt i mean
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, something I can do to help you debug it?
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: you sure its not something inside the cmake project files that checks for that file in the wrong place?
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, on xenial I'm able to build it without any issue, so I don't think is related to the project
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: but on xenial you build against the default system qt right, which is in a standard location
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, right
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, but it's strange i have problems only with that package - I include others libs before it and I have no problems
<rpadovani> like <QtCore/QStandardPaths>
<rpadovani> zbenjamin, and indeed if I do locate QStorageInfo I have nothing
<rpadovani> and in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-info/lib there is nothing about storage
<mzanetti-> popey, are we?
<popey> mzanetti-, tricky with uos, can we tomorrow, maybe?
<mzanetti-> popey, it's lunch break now :D
<mzanetti-> popey, anyhow, no worries... tomorrow is fine I guess
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Kivi> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi Kivi
<DanChapman> morning all o/
<andve> asd
<Kivi> Happiness... :)
<jplatte> Hi, is anybody online who works on the Music App?
<jplatte> (core app)
<ahayzen> jplatte, o/ i do
<jplatte> ahayzen: I guess you are aware that the App currently can't find any new files on the SD card?
<jplatte> I thought the app broke for me, but then I saw some reviews mentioning this as well. But it seems to be since a system update, not an App update?
<ogra_> most likely not the apps fault
<ahayzen> jplatte, i don't have a device with any SD card support but we have bug 1508873
<ubot5> bug 1508873 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Music app not detecting SD card content after Phone Update:OTA-7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508873
<ogra_> mediascanner is acting up in various ways recently it seems
<ahayzen> it seems mediascanner2 has broken something for *many* people... expect popey ...
<ahayzen> *except
<popey> uh
<ogra_> he's just lying :P
<davmor2> ahayzen: hasn't broken for me either
<popey> bug 1513756
<ubot5> bug 1513756 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Mediascanner looping constantly causing battery exhaustion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513756
<popey> filed today
<ahayzen> popey, but can yours could read files on the SD card?
<popey> on OTA-7?
<ahayzen> ok its broken for everyone except for QA and any devs lol
<ahayzen> popey, yeah
<jplatte> Well I still have my old files in the Music App
<popey> yup
<jplatte> Fortunately.. Although I tried about everything to reset the app because I thought that might help :D
<ahayzen> comment #22 in bug 1508873 looks potentially like the issue
<ubot5> bug 1508873 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Music app not detecting SD card content after Phone Update:OTA-7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508873
<ahayzen> jplatte, would you be able to pastebin your mediascanner2.log or send it to me ?
<jplatte> Yeah it's the corrent bug. Thanks :)
<jplatte> ahayzen: Wanted to ask if I could help next. I'll gladly collect some logs :)
<popey> what do i need to do? nuke the music, wipe ms2 db and put it back?
<ahayzen> popey, people are just stating that they update to OTA7 and suddenly the music-app won't see anything on the SD card
<davmor2> ahayzen: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/phone-screenshots/working-sdcard-scan.png see I have no music on the device only on sdcard
<popey> odd
<popey> i updated like a normal person
<ahayzen> davmor2, thats the scope not music-app
<popey> this is my retail bq phone
<ahayzen> davmor2, that'll be using the cpp not qml mediascanner interface
<ahayzen> popey, like a "normal" person ;-) lol
<popey> I can be normal, sometimes.
<jplatte> ahayzen: No the music app does see everything on the SD card that was added to the library previously
<ahayzen> jplatte, oh your saying stuff that has been *added* cannot be seen?
<jplatte> And even erasing the music apps config, cache, local/share data, and .local/share/mediascanner doesn't change that the old stuff is still there :D
<jplatte> Yeah exactly
<davmor2> ahayzen: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/phone-screenshots/working-music-app-sdcard.png
<davmor2> :P
<ahayzen> jplatte, i guess that could still be the same issue, it'd still be in the mediascanner db and then if it is having trouble mounting it then it wouldn't be able to scan it. If you could retrieve the log in ~/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log that could be useful
<ahayzen> davmor2, :-P
<popey> (and older logs in there too)
<popey> they may have been rotated out
<ahayzen> ah yeah and that ;-)
<popey> in my bug report I concatenated all the gzipped logs
<jplatte> Okay, how do I copy files over adb?
<jplatte> Actually...
<popey> i use nautilus
<ahayzen> adb pull /path/on/device /path/locally
<davmor2> ahayzen: I also have all my music in the music app and scope on my dogfood phone that has been ota'd from ota2
<ahayzen> davmor2, ok but if you now add something to the SD card does it get picked up?
<jplatte> Heh
<jplatte> remote object '/home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log' does not exist
<ahayzen> i'm wondering if ms2 is infact looping and 'stuck' like it was on popey's so then its not finding anything new
<jplatte> And no results for find -name "mediascanner*.log"
<ahayzen> jplatte, you may have to $ ls | grep mediascanner  that directory as popey said the logs may have been rotated
<davmor2> ahayzen: let me try on my dogfood phone
<ahayzen> davmor2, thanks
<jplatte> Yeah okay, there are .log.*.gz files
<ahayzen> yeah bring those over :-)
<jplatte> Heh
<jplatte> One error
<jplatte> A lot of times
<jplatte> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<jplatte>   what():  UNIQUE constraint failed: media_attic.id
<ahayzen> ah interesting
<ahayzen> that's similar to what comment #22 said
<ahayzen> jplatte, could you get a copy of the actual db itself as well? .. let me find the path
<ahayzen> jplatte, /home/phablet/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db .. as that may be useful for the ms2 guys to debug with
<davmor2> ahayzen: so I just copied across 5 folders of music and they all show in the music app
<ahayzen> davmor2, interesting ... if you look at the end of this log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/223103287/mediascanner-2.0.log i see.. Volume /media/phablet/UBUNTU-SD was mounted.
<ahayzen> terminate called without an active exception
<popey> how are people copying the music?
<popey> permissions?
<jplatte> ahayzen: Posted in on the bug
<ahayzen> the last thing on that log was .. Extracting metadata from /home/phablet/Videos/Gerald Troost - Ons moment.webm. .. popey when ms2 looped on your desktop was it scanning a webm ?
<popey> haha
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> i blame that then :-P lol
<popey> don't put webm on the phone, that'll kill mediascanner
<popey> yes, that will do it
<ahayzen> jplatte, do you have webm on your phone?
<popey> bug 1513756
<ubot5> bug 1513756 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Mediascanner looping constantly causing battery exhaustion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513756
<jplatte> Pretty certainly not
<jplatte> But I'll check
<davmor2> I used mtp
<jplatte> argh
<jplatte> mtp doesn't wanna work
<jplatte> actually, a shell and find will serve me better for this anyway ^
<jplatte> ^^
<jplatte> FUUUUUU adb shell, FUUUUU
<ahayzen> jplatte, can you add you latest ms2 log as well to the bug
<jplatte> Okay, so I just checked, no .webm in /home/phablet or /media/phablet/SD\ 32GB
<jplatte> Where do I find that log?ß
<ahayzen> If you are copying via adb you should check the permissions are correct but i thought that worked now that adb goes to the phablet user
<ahayzen> jplatte, that was the .cache/upstart/mediascanner*.log*.gz thing ?
<jplatte> I'm confused
<jplatte> Ooh ms2 = mediascanner 2 :D
<ahayzen> yah
<jplatte> so I should upload all the logs?
<ahayzen> jplatte, you could but the bug already has like 10 logs .. maybe just extract the last one and post to pastebin.ubuntu.com then i can check it quickly
<jplatte> what's the xzcat for gzip called?
<jplatte> ugh, whatever will just copy the file
<jplatte> http://pastie.org/10534469
<ahayzen> hah ok :-)
<ahayzen> jplatte, can go go through the files and find what the one where it first started erroring with that "what():  UNIQUE constraint failed: media_attic.id" ?
<jplatte> what do you mean, going through the files?
<ahayzen> jplatte, i assume you have .log.1.gz .log.2.gz .log.3.gz etc ?
<jplatte> *sigh*
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> which one was that log you posted from ?
<jplatte> which what?
<jplatte> which log file?
<jplatte> .log.1.gz
<ahayzen> ah cool
<ahayzen> so what does the oldest one say ?
<jplatte> wait I need to find out what xzcat for gzip is, copying via adb then unpacking with a graphical program is barbaric
<ahayzen> yeah it is :-/
<jplatte> Okay, it's z*
<jplatte> so zcat, zmore, zless, ...
<ahayzen> \o/
<jplatte> the oldest one doesn't look any different
<jplatte> but now I can tell you SINCE HOW LONG I HAD TO DEAL WITH THIS SHIT:
<ahayzen> ok it most have been rotated out
<jplatte> 2015-10-20 11:56:50.
<jplatte> :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> we need a mediascanner person to look at this bug badly  :-/
<ogra_> and you think if he looks badly the bug gets scared and goes away ?
<ahayzen> popey, anyway we can raise the priority of bug 1508873 its currently on the "image backlog", or should i include it in my mass email rant to the ms2 guys ;-) ?
<ubot5> bug 1508873 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Music app not detecting SD card content after Phone Update:OTA-7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508873
<popey> its in progress, right?
<popey> and high, so, they know
<ahayzen> "confirmed" and "high"
<ahayzen> popey, but ideally we would want this in OTA8 otherwise it could be ages before this is fixed?
<popey> I agree. pmcgowan ^
<popey> pmcgowan is the magic wand that can raise priority on things IME
<ahayzen> :-)
<pmcgowan> popey, will look in a bit
<jplatte> Somebody want to give me a bzr clone-or-whatever-it's-called URL for mediascanner? I'd like to look at the code but I think I'd need an hour to find it myself on launchpad :>
<ahayzen> jplatte, https://code.launchpad.net/mediascanner2 and the bzr path lp:mediascanner2
<jplatte> thanks
<jplatte> heh, don't even have bzr installed
<ahayzen> jplatte, even if you can find where/why it is exploding i'm sure that would help alot
<jplatte> I'll see what I can do
<jplatte> ^^°
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<jplatte> What's clone called in bzr-land?
<ahayzen> bzr branch lp:mediascanner2
<jplatte> thanks
<jplatte> Uhhh
<jplatte> media_attic.id..
<jplatte> INTEGER PRIMARY KEY
<jplatte> are the mediascanner guys manually creating primary key IDs or does sqlite have auto-increment / serial without specifiying it explicitly??
<ahayzen> jplatte, sqlite should auto-increment IIRC from the table it looks like it is auto done
<jplatte> well the error message tells me that sqlite doesn't do that.. what part of it looks like it's auto-done?
<jplatte> oh god, what is this sql table?
<ahayzen> idk i haven't really looked
<jplatte> it has fields for images, fields for audio files and potentially other stuff
<jplatte> and everything that doesn't apply is just set to default
<jplatte> or actually, maybe not default but 0
<jplatte> because I don't see any `NOT NULL`s, so NULL should be default
<jplatte> I'll backup the db and see what happens when mediascanner tries to create ir from scratch
<jplatte> s/ir/it
<ahayzen> jplatte, if jamesh is ever around on IRC he is the ms2 guy (note his timezone is Australia and he usually hangs around in #ubuntu-touch)
<vthompson> jplatte, hey there. I work with ahayzen. What do you want to know?
<ahayzen> jplatte, and vthompson maybe able to help ;-)
<jplatte> can I force mediascanner to rerun?
<vthompson> Yep "restart mediascanner-2.0" should still work
<jplatte> what?
<jplatte> /sbin/restart ?
<jplatte> That says `restart: Unknown instance: `
<jplatte> I also tried sudo service mediascanner-2.0 restart
<jplatte> which didn't work either
<jplatte> (unrecognized service)
<vthompson> hm, let me connect to my device
<ahayzen> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ restart mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> mediascanner-2.0 start/running, process 9321
<ahayzen> worked for me
<ahayzen> oh maybe your mediascanner2 crashed and wasn't running?
<jplatte> ooooh I have gdb on the UT device :)
<jplatte> Of course it crashed, numerous times. Like the log says
<ahayzen> IIRC you can run $ mediascanner-service-2.0  and that will run it in your console so you can see the output
<jplatte> HEy I can start it directly :)
<jplatte> Yeah that's what I meant
<jplatte> So I can also run it in gdb, catch throw, and see  where the error comes from! :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<jplatte> It takes aaages
<jplatte> and I haven't even run it inside gdb yet
<popey> yeah, ms2 runs as you, not root.
<popey> so no need for sudo
<jplatte> ooor I can't
<jplatte> apparently it just throws constantly
<vthompson> It worked for me. I'm on rc-proposed... but the service name shouldn't have changed
<jplatte> using exceptions for control flow hooray
<vthompson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13126319/
<jplatte> Yeah start would probably work for me
<jplatte> But now i wanna debug
<vthompson> jplatte, cool
<jplatte> Which is harder than it has to be because the things just constantly throws exceptions before getting to the actual problematic part
<jplatte> And I'll have to go soon
<jplatte> I'll see if I can limit the scope of catch throw somehow
<vthompson> jplatte, so ms2 is repeated throwing exceptions? You see that in their log I assume?
<jplatte> Nope
<jplatte> Throwing exceptions doesn't mean they're logged
<jplatte> WHAT
<jplatte> I just looked at the function throwing exceptions for each file
<jplatte> The first line in there... is a label for goto
<jplatte> (I'm talking about Scanner::next())
<jplatte> Yeah, control flow with exceptions: throw StopIteration();
<jplatte> *sigh*
<jplatte> I can't debug this properly
<jplatte> No debugging symbols, exceptions are being thrown constantly...
<jplatte> Hey wait, maybe I can. In a really awful way..
<jplatte> If I would change to a -devel image, would that get me debugging symbols in mediascanner?
<ahayzen> jplatte, probably not, IIRC you have to make your image writeable and then install the packages. But i'm no expert on that
<jplatte> then install the packages? which packages?
<jplatte> I have no problem with making the image writable. Are you saying I could build mediascanner myself, on the phone?
<ahayzen> jplatte, possibly libmediascanner-2.0-dev
<jplatte> Huh
<jplatte> I'll see if that helps me, but I have a feeling it won't
<ahayzen> yeah, hmm who would know how to get debug symbols on the device popey ?
<jplatte> well I know, you get debugging symbols by building the library yourself, with the right compiler flags :D
<jplatte> But I don't have a cross-compiler toolchain, have never used one with CMake and don't really want to anyway
<jplatte> Though it would be interesting if I could build it on the device directly, I'll see if I can find gcc and cmake in the phone's repos
<jplatte> Huh, yeah apparently they're available in the UT repos
<jplatte> Let's see...
<popey> we strip debug symbols unless specified otherwise
<popey> I could probably build you a version of ms2 in a ppa which has dbgsym not stripped
<jplatte> nah, I'll try to build it myself :)
<popey> okay, ping if you need anything
<popey> happy to help0
<popey> <- note: not a developer
<jplatte> thanks! :)
<popey> np
<popey> I personally build arm stuff in a chroot on my desktop
<jplatte> good to know that there are people with a working cross-compiling setup :D
<jplatte> do you know how to build apps using the normal framework with CMake for armhf too?
<jplatte> I have been burned enough by the SDKs failure to even build for my smartphone to not use the SDK before there's a really big update, but maybe I could use the app skeleton I have and just work on it without the SKD?
<jplatte> s/SKD/SDK
<jplatte> Would be really nice, I don't like qtcreator anyway, and even had to set up a VM for all that stuff
<jplatte> (I should probably mention: I'm now talking about my attempt to create a UT app, has nothing to do with mediascanner :D)
<popey> i dont use qtcreator
<popey> I use my own script for building stuff in the schroot
<jplatte> But have you created / built UT apps?
<popey> yeah
<jplatte> cool
<jplatte> well I think I'll have enough other stuff to do now and the next days, but I might ask you about that again :)
<popey> click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create
<popey> I think that is enough (if you have the sdk (ppa) installed) to create an armhf chroot in which to build stuff
<popey> but yeah, ping me if you want help, happy to
<mcphail> ahayzen: you don't need the debug symbols on the device
<ahayzen> mcphail, jplatte is the one looking for help :-)
<mcphail> aah
<ahayzen> mcphail, jplatte is trying to get the debug symbols for mediascanner2
<jplatte> popey: Oh okay, you're using click.
<jplatte> Well then I probably still need to do everything in the VM, but whatever :)
<popey> heh
<popey> I also sometimes sacrifice a nexus 7 to build on
<popey> but I rarely do that these days because it's s o  s l o w
<mcphail> jplatte: if there is a .ddeb available for mediascanner2, you can simply download and unpack that on your build machine. You can the point gdb at the symbols
<jplatte> mcphail: Oh, well that sounds useful
<jplatte> Buut I have no clue if there is a .ddeb available for mediascanner2, or where to search for it
<mcphail> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash gives some pointers
<popey> if ms2 is in the overlay ppa, bet there is no ddeb
<popey> because ppa
<mcphail> aah - of course
<jplatte> *sigh*
<jplatte> TLS 1.0
<jplatte> why does everyone use outdated TLS? :D
<jplatte> anyway, apparently that doesn't help?
<jplatte> because ppa?
<jplatte> but building on the device also is running into problems at the moment
<popey> yeah, the phone is on 15.04 of ubuntu with extras added via a ppa
<jplatte> installing -dev packages doesn't help cmake find the header files apparently
<mcphail> jplatte: you make have to hack the pkg-config search path
<jplatte> oh, okay
<jplatte> where are the pkgconfig files installed to=
<mcphail> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig/
<vthompson> ahayzen, you want to review this? lp:~vthompson/music-app/fix-1511585-part-2
<vthompson> AP is still broken
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah yes :-)
<vthompson> :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, is that the new ms2 package that appeared in rc-proposed :')
<ahayzen> vthompson, mediascanner2.0/vivid 0.108+15.04.20151102-0ubuntu1 armhf [upgradable from: 0.107+15.04.20150922.1-0ubuntu1] right ?
<vthompson> It should be
<ahayzen> as my lappy is still vivid so have to use device to test
<vthompson> Yep, the 20151102 update
<ahayzen> coolio i'll update and run AP
<vthompson> Godspeed ;)
<jplatte> *sigh*
<jplatte> libdbus-cpp-dev is installed and the .pc file is there, cmake doesn't find it (but finds all other packages)
<jplatte> actually, it finds all other pkg-config packages
<jplatte> doesn't find qt5core, but haven't tried installing something there, don't know what to install
<jplatte> gonna give up for today
<jplatte> > popey: I could probably build you a version of ms2 in a ppa which has dbgsym not stripped
<jplatte> Was just remembering this. I don't really know how I'd continue trying to build it myself, so would be nice if I didn't have to ^^
<jplatte> I'll go to bed soon and won't be online until tomorrow late evening (CET) though.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-07
<Guest50370> Hello everybody i make first webapp successfully and install it on my nexus 4 . but i have an issue on webapp. there isn't any touch Button for select next , Previous ,home pages.
<popey> jplatte, looks like mediascanner is built with dbgsyms - e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-031/+build/8228121
<popey> jplatte, so one could find out what version of mediascanner you have on your device, and find the debugsyms in that ppa (or another)
<ursinus> greetings
<ursinus> Is this channel for apps being developed for ubuntu or on ubuntu
<ogra_> thats a funny question :)
<DanChapman> ursinus: it's generally "for ubuntu"
<ursinus> u think so?
<ursinus> k
<ogra_> (most apps that are developed for ubuntu are developed on ubuntu i'd guess)
<DanChapman> and developed on ubuntu
<DanChapman> :-D
<ursinus> I work on ubuntu making
<ursinus> "platform independent" apps
<ursinus> mostly end up wrapping them as exe files
<ursinus> so what domain do you people work on... python, java, c++?
<Guest58624> hello
<Kivi> I used ubuntu make to install android studio... It seems to be installed without avd?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-08
<jplatte> popey: I remember I read on my laptop something about there already being a ms2 build with debugging symbols. But I'm on my other computer now, and the server doesn't seem to log either.
<jplatte> Do you have time to explain me how to install ms2 with debugging symbols right now?
<popey> jplatte, i just noticed that we have debug symbol debian packages
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-031/+build/8228121
<popey> jplatte, what version of mediascanner-2.0 is on your device?
<popey> (my point being usually debug symbols are turned off in ppas, but it looks like the ppas that we use for building stuff for the phone has debugsymbols turned on, so yay)
<popey> we just need to know what build of ms2 is on your phone, then find the matching dbgsym debs and I think you can install those on the phone and you're good
<jplatte> mediascanner2.0:
<jplatte>   Installed: 0.107+15.04.20150922.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> ok
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=mediascanner&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<popey> it has them
<popey> So, you _could_ make your device writable (sudo mount -o remount,rw /) on the device
<jplatte> It's already writable ;)
<popey> then wget those https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/libmediascanner-2.0-4-dbgsym_0.107%2B15.10.20150922.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.ddeb https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/mediascanner2.0-dbgsym_0.107%2B15.10.20150922.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.ddeb
<popey> oh, and any other mediascanner related ddebs, install them and you can do your debugging I think?
<jplatte> Install them like .deb's?
<jplatte> dpkg -i?
<popey> ya
<popey> I think so, I don't do this often :)
<jplatte> aaand nope
<jplatte> dpkg -i seems to be correct
<jplatte> but the versions are too recent
<popey> they match yours..
<jplatte>  mediascanner2.0-dbgsym depends on mediascanner2.0 (= 0.107+15.10.20150922.1-0ubuntu1); however:
<jplatte>   Version of mediascanner2.0 on system is 0.107+15.04.20150922.1-0ubuntu1.
<jplatte> wait I think I can find the right files myself ^^
<popey> oh, sorry. my bad
<jplatte> actually no
<jplatte> there's only 0.108 for vivid and 0.108 for wily
<jplatte> Or am I missing something?
<popey> it will be in a ppa somewhere I imagine
<jplatte> Will check if there's an update for mediascanner in the repos
<popey> unless replaced by newer
<popey> tbh if you grab a slightly newer ms2, you probably still have the bug :)
<jplatte> Yeah
<popey> but yeah, the phone is all vivid based, so get vivid builds
<jplatte> okay, so I'll add this PPA?
<jplatte> aahh I can't even find the ppa id / name thing for "Stable Phone Overlay PPA" inside launchpad
<jplatte> Oh wait I found the link
<jplatte> in the breadcrumb menu thing
<popey> the one above is the stable ppa  yeah
<jplatte> So I'll add ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay ?
<popey> not sure I'd do that
<popey> I'd probably grab specific debs
<jplatte> Nah
<jplatte> Added the PPA :D
<popey> hehe
<popey> your phone :)
<jplatte> the non-home stuff will be reset with the next OTA anyway, right=
<jplatte> what?!
<popey> right
<jplatte> It doesn't want to update mediascanner after adding the ppa and apt-get update?
<jplatte> Okay, is there a way to pull the ddeb from the ppa through apt now that I've added the ppa?
<popey> what if you apt-get install mediascanner-2.0   specifically?
<popey> also, what does apt-get policy mediascanner-2.0  think
<jplatte> is already the latest version, was set to manually installed
<jplatte> you mean apt-cache
<popey> yes
<jplatte> Huh interesting
<jplatte> It shows the later version from the ppa
<popey> and apt-get upgrade doesn't offer it?
<popey> might be that something is pinned
<meles> can somebody help me what to do when ubuntu-emulator fails with /lib/init/init-d-script: 12: /etc/rc2.d/S02whoopsie: -c: not found; basename: missing operand?
<jplatte> hahaha if I tell apt-get to specifically install the 0.108 version, it wants to remove some system packages
<jplatte> or at least the ubuntu-touch meta package
<popey> yeah, I'd grab the debs :)
<jplatte> Nope, that will only be worse
<jplatte> because then I'll install with dpkg which doesn't even care whether something breaks, it just installs stuff
<jplatte> I'll figure this out
<popey> ok
 * popey turns into a pumpkin
<popey> goodnight
<jplatte> good night
<jplatte> aand figured it out
<jplatte> for some reason I had to manually tell apt-get the versions of three mediascanner packages so it would actually upgrade them all instead of removing the ones where the old version depended on one of the other packages old versions
<jplatte> (sudo apt-get install mediascanner2.0=0.108+15.04.20151102-0ubuntu1 libmediascanner-2.0-3=0.108+15.04.20151102-0ubuntu1 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-mediascanner0.1=0.108+15.04.20151102-0ubuntu1)
<jplatte> Installed the ddebs for all of them, to make sure
<jplatte> actually not the qt thing, there are none for that
<jplatte> So, about this...
<jplatte> > popey: tbh if you grab a slightly newer ms2, you probably still have the bug :)
<jplatte> Nope. Seems like it's fixed!
<popey> \o/
 * popey goes back to sleep
<jplatte> That probably doesn't mean the code now looks any better than before (I really had never seen goto and exception-for-flow-control used in the same function)
<jplatte> Buutt for me as a user it's glorious :D
<mcphail> Anyone around from the SDK team? I think the QML/QMake template might be broken. I can't get it to make a .click as it can't seem to find the .desktop file
<pynurzhan> qml-ubuntu-ui-devs, please i need your help. how i can define minimum and maximum date in PickerPanel. https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.PickerPanel/
<mcphail> Any appdevs around from the SDK team? I think the QML/QMake template might be broken. I can't get it to make a .click as it can't seem to find the .desktop file
<snizzo> is it possible to send a path to be opened to a generic "file manager" application?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-09
<am2> I am using ubuntu-sdk for Nexus 5+UbuntuTouch. ubuntu-sdk complains about not having the right kit for the mobile phone,  I want to develop application for Nexus 5 and then run it on Nexus 5. Is there any solution for that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-10
<AzraelPwnz> Hello, I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me. Running 16.04 64 bit, all up to date. Installed ubuntu-sdk and am running it as root. When I try to create a project (specifically creating a kit), I get the following error: error: Registering root is not possible. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
<AzraelPwnz> I can provide more information if needed, just did not know exactly what you need!
<AzraelPwnz> I have tried on a physical installation as well as in a VM.
<mcphail> AzraelPwnz: why are you running as root???
<AzraelPwnz> Because I was running into an LXD error. Researching online, I found that recommendation.
<AzraelPwnz> Could that be a problem?
<mcphail> Running graphical apps as root can cause all kinds of issues. No idea if the SDK can handle running as root. Everything is designed to be done as a normal user, afaik
<AzraelPwnz> I will try that really quick to see if it resolves the issue.
<AzraelPwnz> I still get the error. The second line of the error log states : Fixing possible container permission problems...Then it states: All containers are accessible. Fixing possible DRI devices....Fixing possible nvidia issues...device tmp added to desktop. 0  0  error: registering root is not possible.
<mcphail> I suspect whatever damage you have done by creating the chroots as root is slapping you in the face. Might be worth asking bzoltan or one of the other SDK guys how to unpick that one
<AzraelPwnz> I will do that. Thank you for the input mcphail!
<mcphail> AzraelPwnz: good luck
<AzraelPwnz> Hello all (appdevs). I cannot seem to get started with Ubuntu development. I am unable to create a new kit in order to start a new project. I get the "Registering root is not possible" error. If I do not run as root, I get an error stating that I do not have permission to use LXD.
<AzraelPwnz> #appdevs I have tried using multiple images as well. No luck on a true ubuntu machine nor on a VM.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-11
<bzoltan> mcphail: doung user space stuff as root is a very-very-very bad idea in general.
<mcphail> bzoltan: indeed
<bzoltan> mcphail: we will add a user check to prevent such problems. Anyhow... fixing a messed up environment is hardly possible. I would remove all containers and all user space Qt config what the IDE created ... or at least do a massive chwon -R on the ~
<mcphail> bzoltan: I wish people would stop postinf advice to run stuff as root if they lack permissions. So many gullible people trust Google results far too much
<bzoltan> mcphail: True that
<renato__> popey, bug fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calculator-app/new-snappy/+merge/310663
<renato__> popey, I found a workaround, is working now
<renato__> popey, could you review this?
<renato__> popey, I will publish a snap package into the store as soon as it get merged
<popey> looking
<popey> renato__: i can't make it work...
<popey> it says I need to install ubuntu-app-platform and connect them
<popey> i do that, and it still complains
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23461569/
<renato__> popey, ok this is trick :D
<renato__> popey, remove the app: snap remove ubuntu-calculator-app
<renato__> popey, then install it again
<renato__> popey, before run the app connect the interfaces with
<renato__> popey, snap connect ubuntu-calculator-app:platform ubuntu-app-platform:platform
<renato__> popey, then you can run the app
<popey> ok
<popey> that worked
<popey> that's dodgy :)
<renato__> popey, I think this is a bug on snapd
<popey> yay, works
<renato__> great
<popey> approved
<renato__> thanks. That get merged automatically or do I need to merge it?
<popey> should merge I think
<renato__> popey, cold you give me permission for upload snaps for calculator?
<popey> renato__: hm, how do I do that?
<renato__> popey, Not sure :D. Are you able to upload packages? could you upload these packages? https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+snap/ubuntu-calculator-app
<popey> try the private link i just sent you
<popey> if it doesn't work I can punch in your email address and invite you
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-12
<Elleo>   /25
<Elleo> oops
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-13
<sprs>  End of
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-11-10
<Doow> Hi, I'd like to see if I can add a progress bar in the ubuntu dock to a program, any good tips on where to start?
